
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see:
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2013)
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304173
======
frisco
Transcriptic: Core Developer

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is the "Amazon Web Services" for life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for highly talented full-stack web developers as well as
combined background EE/CS engineers for automation integration and
development. Experience reverse engineering USB based protocols is a plus.

We're a very small startup (you'd be #4), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people. The codebase is mostly Ruby and Scala, with some Python.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

~~~
habosa
I'm a dual major in Bioengineering and Computer Science (graduating 2014) so
this is incredibly exciting for me. I don't know if you're considering new
grads but if so I'll definitely be applying come May 2014. What an incredible
idea/execution.

------
arohner
CircleCI: SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time), frontend, backend
engineers and patio11-style marketing engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We have traction and revenue (and funding!). Our customers love
us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to
customers and are on support rotation.

We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do Continuous Deployment and
Customer Development.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook. SF-local employees have
catered lunch every day.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
We have a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need
to be solved, as well as A/B testing, landing page creation and funnel
optimization.

The backend is written in Clojure. Backend engineers should know Clojure or
another 'weird' language (Haskell, Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C
compilation model, make, packaging).

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

~~~
smoyer
Patio11 becomes an adjective FTW

------
yangez
Austin, TX - full-time - Web UI/UX designer for photography software company

We're Topaz Labs, a bootstrapped and highly profitable photography software
company with an operations office in Austin. You're a web UX designer obsessed
with creating beautiful and polished websites. You would take full ownership
of website user experience and design for a software company where the
majority of sales come from online channels.

We have great plans for the future and we're going to our existing success as
a springboard to accomplish much bigger things in the photography industry.
Join us to become a core member of a company with a proven market, lots of
resources, and huge potential - and a TON of creative problems to solve and
concrete opportunities to pursue.

About you:

\- You're amazing at creating beautiful + usable web designs, and you have
examples of previous work to back it up.

\- You know HTML/CSS well and you're a wizard in Photoshop / Illustrator.

\- You're a good copywriter and written communicator.

\- Bonus points if you're a good photographer.

\- You're in Austin or can relocate, and you're eligible to work in the US.

About us:

\- Highly profitable and growing photography software company. Our customers
love us and we love them.

\- Excellent compensation, cool people + great benefits.

\- We're in downtown Austin! Music, beer, and great food.

Email ux[at]topazlabs.com if you're interested. Talk to you soon!

------
davidcann
Sunnyvale, CA - Double Robotics

Lead Embedded Firmware Developer

We're seeking an engineer to lead development of the embedded C/C++ code
running on the robot's microcontroller. While the person will be responsible
for the overall firmware development, the key component is the balancing and
driving algorithm. Experience developing complex motor control loops is a
must, such as robotic arms or even balancing robots.

You will be responsible for all aspects of the firmware, including
communication protocols, encoders, motors, LEDs, etc.

You will refine and improve the balancing and driving control loop.

Your input will have a significant and lasting impact on the company and
products.

You will have the opportunity to grow into a leadership role.

You should have relevant hands-on experience with complex motor control loops.

Formal degrees are optional. Please show past professional and/or side
projects. jobs@doublerobotics.com

------
jlebar
San Francisco / Mountain View / London / Paris / Tokyo / Taipei / Auckland /
Toronto / Vancouver / or REMOTE

Mozilla is hiring!

Interns, developers, PMs, marketers, you name it.

<http://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/>

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Gaaah, when did you post these!? I already found an internship for the summer,
but I would have _adored_ working on Rust!

~~~
jlebar
Don't forget about us for next year!

------
argon
Alameda, CA - Makani Power Inc. www.makanipower.com

Control Systems Software Engineer

Makani Power, Inc. is seeking a control systems software engineer to develop
the flight controller and simulation environment for a utility scale airborne
wind turbine.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES: \- Develop and maintain airborne wind turbine simulation
environment \- Develop fault-tolerant flight software architecture \-
Implement control system algorithms \- Write automated diagnostic tools for
flight critical sensors and actuators \- Write unit tests for key flight
controller and simulation components \- Work with close-knit team to develop
the software that controls the future of wind power

REQUIRED SKILLS: \- BS or MS in computer science or related field (Ph.D. is a
plus) \- Extensive experience with C/C++ \- Knowledge of control theory and
digital signal processing \- Experience developing high-reliability embedded
software

HIGHLY DESIRED: \- Experience with autonomous aerial vehicles or other robotic
systems \- Experience with C programming for real-time, embedded systems \-
Knowledge of MISRA-C, JPL, or equivalent coding standards for high-reliability
software \- Experience with real-time Linux or VxWorks \- Experience with
DO-178B software certification \- Knowledge of aerodynamics and dynamic
simulation \- Python and Bash scripting \- R/C plane enthusiast and pilot

Apply to: jobs@makanipower.com

------
joubert
Netflix.

My team builds the Netflix UIs for games consoles like PS3, PS4, Wii, WiiU as
well as smart TV's — all using JavaScript.

Your work will be experienced by millions of customers world-wide as we lead
the future of TV.

We are data driven with a strong engineering culture and relentless pursuit of
the best product for our customers.

We're based in Los Gatos, CA and have free shuttle service from San Francisco
and Mountain View. I relocated here from New York a year ago and live in Palo
Alto.

You can see the job spec and apply online
(<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobsListing.html?id=orV9Wfwb>) or contact me
directly at jnel AT netflix dot com.

Joubert

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN in the past. We're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/>

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

~~~
jawns
I'm a Javascript developer at Monetate, and just wanted to mention that we
have several positions open for web developers (strong HTML/CSS) and JS
engineers (strong JS/HTML/CSS).

------
drags
SF - Rails/JS - HALF-TIME with benefits (or FULL-TIME)

I mentioned a few days ago that we have a few engineers who work half-time-ish
(and do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some positive
feedback: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860>

We're looking to hire a couple more engineers who are interested in being part
of a team but would prefer to work 24-40 hours per week instead of the usual
50+. If it sounds interesting let me know (ragalie@verbasoftware.com)

=========

About us:

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps college
bookstores transform themselves so that they a) understand and embrace the
power of the nets, b) become agents of change in the textbook industry instead
of agents of reaction and c) continue to make a healthy profit.

About 300 colleges and universities use our applications to acquire low-cost
inventory and price textbooks competitively. Then millions of students visit
our white-labeled sites to transparently compare the bookstore's offers
against online competitors, and around 80% of students choose to buy from
their local bookstore.

We're looking for people familiar with Ruby, Rails, MySQL and JS who can help
us grow faster. We (thankfully) don't have too many scaling problems on the
technical side, but we have a ton of opportunities (product and partner-based)
that we could move on much faster with a few more hands on deck, and we're
always looking for ways to provide more control to our support team so they
can provide top-notch customer service.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end.

Be sure to check out our website (<http://www.verbasoftware.com>) so you can
read all about our current products and hear people say nice things about us.
:)

------
ultrasaurus
San Francisco / Toronto, Full Time on site

PagerDuty is a builder-focused culture looking to grow aggressively (with
millions in the bank and customers that you've heard of from Heroku to
Microsoft)

We're currently hiring across the entire stack: ops engineers, backend &
systems engineers, and frontend engineers. We're also hiring many positions
into both of our offices -- Toronto and San Francisco. For more info on our
jobs, please see <http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/> or apply directly as:

Full Stack Engineers: [http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-
engineer-...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer-
full-stack/) Growth and Internal Tools:
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/growth-and-
interna...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/growth-and-internal-
tools-developer/) DevOps: [http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/devops-
engineer-se...](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/devops-engineer-
senior/) Software Engineers:
<http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer/>

We're especially interested in experienced frontend engineers! If you're a
skilled JS programmer who feels that B2B software is often overlooked when it
comes to UI & UX, we want to talk to you!

------
akarpenko
Luma Camera, Palo Alto, CA - Backend developer? Help Luma (YC W12) scale its
HD video sharing service

We're developing software to make it easy for consumers to record and share
great looking videos. The following video was captured with our app on a
handheld iPhone 4S while biking: <http://luma.io/v/B2-> No tripods or
motorized mounts were used. Our app produces the smooth camera motion on the
fly as you record. Here's a side by side: <http://luma.io/v/CIt> We're looking
for an experienced backend developer to join our team to help scale our cloud
service. You will own the majority of the backend stack. Experience with
Rails, Redis, Postgres and AWS is strongly recommended. Proficiency in
Haskell, Lisp and C is a plus.

We're located in downtown Palo Alto, next to the HP garage (the birthplace of
Silicon Valley). We're hackers that love to build real technology, then hide
the complexity to delight our customers.

If this sounds interesting, ping us at jobs@luma.io with a resume, github
profile, and/or links to your past projects. Don't bother with the resume if
your projects speak for themselves.

We provide competitive compensation, equity, health coverage, and will cover
relocation expenses (if any). In general, we will work with you to make you
happy so that you can focus on writing great code.

<http://luma.io/jobs>

------
ZachTwoSigma
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing. We're looking for a diverse set of
technologists to join our team. Our challenges require mastery of areas such
as kernel level development, machine learning, and distributed systems. Our
team includes a Unix Lifetime Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM
Programming competition finalists, and International Mathematics Olympiad
medalists. We are proud of our individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our
teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Zach Weinstein zachary.weinstein@twosigma.com
<http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
dawson
How are you? – Shoreditch, London. Full-time and onsite.
(<https://howareyou.com> & <http://cambridgehealthcare.com>)

– a venture funded and internationally award winning healthcare startup, based
in Cambridge, Beijing and now London. Winner of the most prestigious Institute
of Engineering and Technology Innovation Award for best IT Technology and
HealthInvestor Award for IT innovator of the year.

We're seeking 3 Ruby Engineers (£50k-£90k) and 2 Objective-C Developers
(£50k-£80k).

You will be working on a service oriented architecture, completely API driven,
running on the best hybrid infrastructure - our private Heroku for healthcare
if you wish. You will be learning from the best in their field while working
from our new, bespoke London office with great natural light and lovely period
features. The office comes with a table tennis-table including weekly table
tennis sessions with a professional coach, free drinks vending machine and a
retro arcade machine and lots of socialising! The Office is situated right in
the middle of Silicon Roundabout, 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street
station. You can find pictures of our office on our Twitter account
<https://twitter.com/howareyou>

All positions are full-time and on-site only, we are willing to help the right
candidates in any way we can, regardless of their location. All candidates are
encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

~~~
stevemarsh
Damnit, if I only I wasn't still in Uni...

------
memset
NYC - Full Time, Intern - Python Developer, UX/UI Developer, Visual Designer
for Brooklyn eyewear startup

We are Classic Specs, a startup which designs eyewear in Brooklyn, NY. We sell
affordable frames ($89, frames+lenses). Our bigger business, however, is
designing eyewear for fashion brands. We have a number of exciting brands in
the pipeline and are growing our team to execute. If you are interested in
fashion - and using technology to innovate in that space - then send me a
note!

Our team is small, so we wear many hats. Our site is primarily in
Python+Flask, with some PHP.

On the backend, we have written tools to manage customers' eyewear
prescriptions, manage orders and inventory with our lens laboratory, and give
our employees great tools for taking care of customers.

Since fashion relies on brand perception and recognition, we are looking for
UX developers and designers who can understand a brand's aesthetic and create
an eyewear website based around that. This will entail everything from a
responsive website to, for graphic designers, print collateral that goes in
the packages we ship to customers.

I am the first engineering hire, so you'd be an early employee on the team. We
want folks who can help out on backend infrastructure tasks and help us grow
as we take on new brands.

Finally, we are very much interested in hiring interns for the summer - we
think you will learn a lot, and we will give you the chance to build some
really cool things.

If this sounds interesting, email me! jay[[at]]classicspecs.com

------
ddispaltro
Come work at Rackspace in the heart of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom), we have
14k sq feet and are expanding to another 14k sq feet within 5 months. We are
hiring for many positions, full-time or interns. Rackspace focuses on building
big systems to serve builders and are incredibly customer-focused, dead set on
building useful services that operate at scale!

There are multiple roles, here are some of the details:

* Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact

* Distributed systems experience

* Frontend experience building fully client side apps

* Embedded experience building C compatibility layers, cross-platform software

* Excited to build new products

* Passion for new technology, new programming models

I run the San Francisco office so please ping me directly,
daniel.dispaltro@rackspace.com

------
dgrissen
EFL (Entrepreneurial Finance Lab): Sendior Dev / Tech Lead Lima, Peru (or
remote after 6 months in Lima)

EFL's mission to expand access to finance for entrepreneurs in emerging
markets by equipping banks with better tools to identify entrepreneurial
potential and lend to small business owners. We started as a research
initiative at Harvard and are now working as a for-profit business in 25
different countries across Africa, Latin America, and Asia. Basically, we
provide an alternative to a FICO credit score in emerging markets by using
demographic, psychometric, location, and other data.

We're looking for a senior developer / tech lead. Overall we have 30 employees
with a product/dev team of 5. This is a chance to take the reins of the full
stack - from how we collect data in rural african markets (Android tablets) to
score (Python/Celery) to how we return our product to our customers (Django).
You'll also be in charge of growing a small team and taking overall design and
implementation ownership of the stack. And in Lima there is great food, great
surf, and it's super laid back...

www.eflglobal.com

Contact us at careers@eflglobal.com and put [Senior Dev] in the subject line
of the email

------
spicyj
Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

Khan Academy's mission is to provide a free world-class education for anyone
anywhere.

Two weeks ago we hit 1 billion math problems done on the site. Lately, we've
been...

* creating adaptive assessments to accurately measure student knowledge (<https://www.khanacademy.org/labs/assessments>)

* figuring out how to use that info to lead you through our content effectively

* building infrastructure to allow us to scale up our content creation efforts

* internationalizing our entire website to enable pilot implementations in Mexico and Brazil

If any of this might sound interesting to you, please reach out. We're hiring
designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, big data. If
you're looking for an internship, we're found nine great interns for this
summer and we'd love to have you too.

We're just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of what's possible here. Big
plans ahead.

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns>

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

~~~
octonion
I contacted KA months and months ago volunteering to help with the analytics,
but never heard back.

~~~
kamens
Did you apply for a job as an intern or full-timer?

We're mostly looking for longer-term non-volunteer commitments when dealing
with things like our data/analytics, but our open source repos are very
volunteer-friendly: <https://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>

~~~
sycren
For data analytics, would you employ from overseas like the UK?

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events. Think "Kayak for
sports/music/theater tickets."

Android Developer -- Live event apps are where photo sharing apps were four
years ago. We're looking for someone to define the live event experience on
Android: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/>

Web Developer -- We primarily work with Javascript, Python and PHP. A bit of
Ruby too. More info here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
darkxanthos
At GrubHub we're hiring a senior Java developer right now. We're based in
Chicago and it's been a fun place to work this far.

Feel free to email me with any questions (email in profile).

Apply here and tell them Justin Bozonier referred you:
<http://www.grubhub.com/careers/>

* Design, implement and test technology solutions at GrubHub.com

* Create technology solutions to intelligently solve problems for GrubHub.com diners and restaurants

* Create technology solutions to improve quality and efficiency of operations within GrubHub.com

* Collaborate with internal and external clients to create technical solutions to business problems. (as opposed to being handed a spec)

* Actively contribute to the adoption of software architecture, best practices, and technologies. We are always improving the process of building software, we need you to help contribute.

* Accurately estimate the timing of software

* Understand the role of technology and each product within the larger context of a business. You'll need to be able to understand our products from both a technical and business perspective.

edit: formatting

------
orangethirty
Nuuton. Remote.

Looking for a Python programmer. Experience in search is a plus. I don't want
a rock star, just a mature and responsible person who can get the work done.
No crazy hours or crunch time.

Nuuton does not have a ping pong table.

~~~
myth_drannon
Your blog is down.

~~~
orangethirty
It's not up yet. Thanks for visiting.

------
nkohari
Adzerk (<http://adzerk.com>) - Durham, NC (also Raleigh or Chapel Hill)

Ready to put all those ideas about scalability into practice in a situation
where you really need it? We're helping Stack Overflow and other sites that
you've probably heard of serve billions of ads per month. At that scale,
things get very interesting.

As an engineer at Adzerk, you'll have the opportunity to work on all parts of
our system, from the front-end web UI to the engines that serve the ads. Our
system uses Node.js, C# (Mono), ASP.NET MVC, jQuery, MongoDB, Hadoop, and
RabbitMQ.

We're also looking for someone to fill a more devops-oriented role. We use
Chef to administer our systems on AWS, build and deploy using Travis-CI, and
monitor using DataDog (a pretty cool startup based around statsd).

Performance and scalability are our two primary concerns, and with the traffic
and growth rates that we're experiencing, lots of the lessons that you've
learned start to break down. Because of that, it's not as important what you
know right now – what matters is how quickly you can learn and adapt.

    
    
      * Your work will have an immediate and profound impact on our product and business.
      * We ship code dozens of times a week, and you will write code and push to production on your first day.
      * You will be responsible for making important decisions about what tools and libraries we use.
      * You will have a direct role in building the team, helping us choose additional team members as we grow in size.
      * We prize open source contribution. You should have a GitHub account already.
      * Everyone gets equity. We want a team of partners.
      * Unlimited vacation. We work hard, but at a sustainable pace.
      * Flexible work schedule, including working at home part-time if you want.
    

If you think you might be a great fit, drop us a line at jobs@adzerk.com.

------
dhyasama
New York, NY - Rallyverse

FULL-TIME - UX and Interaction Design

* Strong portfolio of professional work

* Ability to rapidly generate, visualize and iterate design solutions in a startup environment

* Visual design talent (icons, color theory, typography, composition, motion, etc)

* Bonus - Familiarity with modern web technologies (HTML/CSS/JavaScript)

FULL-TIME or INTERN - Front-End Development

* Portfolio of professional work for full-time, side-projects for intern

* Strong knowledge of JavaScript, with or without libraries

* HTML and CSS skills

* Bonus 1 - UX and visual design skills

* Bonus 2 - Backend coding experience (Python, Ruby, C#, Java, etc)

A few projects in the short-term pipeline

* Browser extensions

* Mobile and tablet apps

* Engagement platform

Shoot an email to jason@rallyverse.com if you're interested.

------
apaprocki
New York / London - Bloomberg

<http://jobs.bloomberg.com/> <http://www.bloomberg.com/ux>

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We do a huge variety of things and we like to run
our teams with a startup results-driven feel.

We are primary consumers of billions of incoming pieces of data daily and
redistribute it to over 180 countries on one of the largest private networks
in the world, producing software which provides discovery, analytics,
visualization and much more.

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com.

If you want to chat in person, we are a sustaining sponsor of NYTM and are at
all the meetups. and we'll have a few people at JSConf in May. Also, Matt
Turck @ Bloomberg Ventures runs the NY Data Business Meetup at our offices
every month and I'm usually there.

~~~
somedudeperson
(Throwaway because I do not want to reveal my identity)

I'm sure not all of you guys are like this but I applied for the Graduate R&D
Financial Software Development Engineer program a couple months back in your
London office and the telephone interview went great but the face-to-face
interviews were an absolute farce.

Prior to the face to face interviews, I confirmed Java as my language of
choice (simply because I knew my C knowledge was little and wasn't up to
scratch at the time and was told that Java would be absolutely fine for the
interview) but the first pair of face to face interviewers insisted on C based
questions (i'd only had a little bit of C experience) which was nerve
wracking.

The icing on the cake was during my second face to face interview session on
the same day, whilst answering the primary programming question, my
interviewer decided it would be more appropriate to check his work email on
his phone rather than listen to me talk and go through the problem (again in C
where I tripped up slightly on malloc'ing memory but managed to solve with a
bit of umming and ahhing in the end). It wasn't even a quick glance, he spent
most of the time I took to work on the problem checking his email. I'm still
not sure what to make of this because personally to me this was probably the
most unprofessional/rudest thing that's ever happened to me at an interview. I
wouldn't even dare to pull out my phone during an interview and I expect the
interviewer to have the same courtesy unless it's an emergency.

It was a decent experience and your offices (at least in London) are lovely
but if you are looking for C/C++ specific graduate developers/engineers then
that should've been made clear.

------
russss
London, UK - Smarkets

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team.

Our office near Old Street in London is shared with other exciting startups
and has a pool table, foosball table, and fully stocked fridge.

We're heavily driven by user-focused design and a focus on technology and
engineering as a first class discipline.

We write our software in Python and Erlang, and rely heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques and REST. We build on a modern, open-source software
stack which includes Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ,
ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef, and Git.

We make extensive use of version control, configuration management, and
automated testing, which lets us deploy code to production several times a
day.

<https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/engineering>

------
mjames610
McLean, VA - Praescient Analytics Full Time - Software Engineer

Praescient Analytics is a Veteran-Owned Small Business (VOSB) based in
Alexandria, VA. that was founded by a group of former intelligence analysts,
software engineers, and entrepreneurs. Our aim is to revolutionize how the
world understands information by empowering our customers with the latest
analytic tools and methodologies.

\- Clearable to TS/SCI level \- Bachelor’s Degree with demonstrated academic
achievement in Computer Science, Engineering, Science, or demonstrable
technical experience. \- Enterprise Java (3-5 years) \- XML (Schema,
Transformation, SOAP) (1-2 years) \- SQL Database Experience (MySQL, MsSQL,
Oracle, etc) \- Comfortable on UNIX/Linux Platforms (1+ years)

Please email recruiting@praescientanalytics.com if you are interested in
learning more!

www.praescientanalytics.com

------
old-gregg
<http://mailgun.com> (SOMA, San Francisco)

About us:

    
    
        - We're not "yet-another-email sender": we are busy working on "what's next for email".
        - We love Linux, server clusters, big data, distributed everything, task queues and network protocols.
        - Our favorite GUI is ssh/bash, preferably served grey on black.
        - We use Python, Flask, Fabric, Chef, MongoDB, Riak, Redis, Nginx and logic. 
        - We have a hot key for everything.
        - We don't serve ads to eyeballs and we're not in the cloud.
        - We are 50/50 on vi/emacs and everyone is anxious to get to know you better. :)
        - We don't know what our code/test ratio is.
        - We've built a lot of great tech and we need your help to open source it.
        - Some of us have never dragged or dropped anything.
    
    

About you (role #1):

    
    
        - You believe the actor-model concurrency is a better idea.
        - You are an intellectually curious US-based hacker.
        - Messaging and queueing systems are cooler than ad networks and retargeting.
        - You want to have an enormous impact on a product developers love.
        - You know what an architecture astronaut is and you're not one.
        - On a few occasions you've decided on a hashtable instead of an AVL tree and vice versa.
        - You have strong opinions about MongoDB, PostgreSQL, threads and build systems. 
        - You love UNIX and hate meetings as much as we do.
        - You often wish you were smarter, coding in Haskell or LISP full-time.
        - You want to learn from us and you have something to teach.
        - You're fine with duck typing but also mastered at least one lower level language: C, C++ or similar.
        - You've managed your own memory on multiple occasions (successfully).
    
    

About you (role #2):

    
    
        - You are an intellectually curious US-based hacker.
        - You can tell a beautiful API design when you see it.
        - You believe you could design a better REST API than some products you've used.
        - You can explain the difference between REST and HTTP in polite English.
        - There is something about programming languages. You've played with most and learned a few.
        - You want to learn from us and you have something to teach.
        - You enjoy writing and want to get better at it.
        - You've spoken publicly, it was scary at first. You loved the experience.
        - When you go to technology conferences you have a good time.
        - You're ashamed because you're spending too much time on Hacker News and Stack Overflow and Quora.
    

Talk to us: \- jobs@mailgun.com

~~~
pgassee
I like the way you've worded the job post. Very differentiated. Let us know if
we can be helpful here at Whitetruffle.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 15 person team) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've now hired FIVE full-time people and numerous interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including two just last month (both international). These
threads have literally become our primary hiring strategy ... they really
work!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS / Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (we just built ourselves a rock-climbing wall!). We've got
flexible hours, a very engineer-driven company culture, and a small but really
terrific team.

We're working on a big new product launch now that we're really excited about.
If you're interested in eBooks, I'd love to tell you about it.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

Generally we're looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem. We're experts at
getting people visas for the US.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we design and implement our own trading strategies
and infrastructure, down to the networking code that ties us in to financial
markets.

We are a very small team (I am the only employee). We hope to add one or two
engineers to our team in the coming months and are looking for people who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
abuggia
Boston - Full Time - Designers and Developers

Localytics offers the most powerful app analytics platform available and gives
publishers of smartphone and tablet apps the tools needed to build more
successful and profitable apps. We’re growing rapidly and are well-funded with
a proven business model and established revenue.

Jobs Page: <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/>

UI Designer: <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/ui-designer/>

Front End Engineer: <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/senior-front-end-
engineer/>

------
hd44
Boston, MA - Full and part time - CTO, Developers, UI/UX designers, Marketer.

We are a funded, early stage startup out of Boston, working to transform the
world of healthy eating. We're looking to bring on a technical co-founder or
first hire, marketer, and UI/UX designer. MIT founder + easygoing, friendly
team with emphasis on creating a strong company culture. We're a rails shop
plugged into the Boston community, but are open to all enthusiastic people.
Possibility for SF relocation in the future. Please email
hnjoblisting@gmail.com if interested. Thank you!

------
jborden13
Dallas, TX - Full Time - .Net Hacker

This position's primary focus will be the development of web applications for
our business intelligence products. This is a full-time, in the office
position with a startup company, and the ideal candidate would be comfortable
coding on the front & back-end. The developer will be exposed to the latest
technologies including ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, .NET 3.5 and 4.0, JavaScript,
AJAX, JSON, ext-js and other open source frameworks.

As part of the team you will be involved in project planning and development
from architecture and design through deployment and production maintenance.

If you have an eye for detail as well as the ability to write well structured,
clean code you might be the right candidate. You must be willing to learn and
adopt existing coding standards. If you have experience with atheistic design
tools like PhotoShop, that would be a plus.

Most of all we are looking for that person who wants to be part of a team and
build something great. Someone that will work hard, learn fast and will put in
the time and effort required to turn out a first class service for our
clients.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30881/c-sharp-asp-
net-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30881/c-sharp-asp-net-
developer-fte-dallas-brand-protection-agency?a=Au7FeZq)

<http://www.brandprotectionagency.com>

------
RebStilly
Boston, MA| Software Engineer I and II :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=o0z3Wfwi&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=o0z3Wfwi&s=HackerNews)
Boston, MA | SR Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oFx3WfwV&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oFx3WfwV&s=HackerNews)
Venice, CA | Software Engineer I and II :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)
Venice, CA | SR Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews)

ZEFR, the largest partner with YouTube, is currently hiring engineers at all
levels. Remote work is unavailable for this role as we have a cool company
culture replete in Venice with bikes; surfboards, paddleboards, and no dress
code. In Boston, we are at the ultra-modern, fun, and techy atmosphere of a
shared startup workspace. Both have no vacation or sick policy (take time when
you need). We work in Python, ROR, and Javascript and seek those who are
interested in data, apis, machine learning, tool-building and web-based
applications. We pay great rates and have stake available. Apply now!

------
feydr
Appthority - <https://www.appthority.com>

San Francisco - Embarcadero

We make no money and hope people use our social-local-mobile solution!

Just kidding, our customers are some of the largest companies in the world.

10 years ago it was relatively easy for big companies to provision devices
with 'approved software' - now it's hard as hell cause everyone and their mom
is a 'developer' and if you goto the itunes store there are tens of thousands
of them - how do you vouch for their software? You don't have the source and
you don't know them! Is this the 'correct' version of angry birds to approve?
What about this BoA app?

We give them information on what apps do - 'does it talk to twitter? does it
use this ad sdk? does it send out sms? to this particular number?' How?
Through static/dynamic analysis and other solutions.

If your idea of fun is implementing an arm instruction set or you aren't
afraid of terrabytes of smali output you should talk to us.

If you like having to middle ssl traffic on emulators to reverse a non-public
API so that you can create 1000 fake accounts you should talk to us.

If you don't mind converting a 300k json blob of crap into 64bits of bliss
we'd like to talk to you.

We might be an enterprise company where your options are actually worth a
crap, but we still have the horse masks, the poker chips, and full bar just
like everyone else.

What are you waiting for!? Email me now at ieyberg@appthority.com !

------
jamesjyu
Parse - San Francisco, CA - F/T

We are hiring on all fronts:

* Software Engineer (Platform and Web)

* UI Designer

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Solutions Architect

* Developer Evangelist

* Inside Sales Representative

We're building the mobile application platform, and we're growing like crazy.
We're now powering over 60,000 apps, including big names like The Food
Network, Armani, The Travel Channel, Toms Shoes, and Band of the Day.

We will dominate mobile, and we're a small, smart, and passionate team
swinging for the fences with many happy customers. Come join us!

<https://parse.com/jobs>

------
nestlabs
Nest Palo Alto, CA --- Full Times & Paid Internships --- H1B OK, Relocation
Friendly, Full Benefits

Video of our Thermostat: <http://goo.gl/nrM2l>

We're looking to hire brilliant and passionate folks to help us build products
that perfectly embody the whole ideal behind software+hardware.

we are currently looking for individuals with any of the following skill sets:
-Mobile Developer: iOS or Android -Frontend developers: our frontend stack is
in Django, and we’re also using Amber.js, Backbone.js, and more. -Backend
Developers: our stack is in Scala, and we’re more than happy to teach you. At
Nest, you will learn how to build high-availability cloud infrastructure.
-Algorithm & Machine Learning Experts: the thermostats provide tons of data we
use to help people save energy. -EE folks in Networking, System Integration,
Firmware...etc

more at: <http://www.nest.com/careers/>

We’re still a pretty small team but we’ve got big ambitions and are already
having a tangible impact (wait ‘til you see our energy saving numbers). If you
want to come change the world with us, please feel free to send us a note at
jose@nestlabs.com (or reply to this threat).

[1] <http://goo.gl/JHyo4>

~~~
coreyja
Hey I am interested in your internships. I currently do mostly front-end web
stuff, and use Django mostly. I also have some experience with mobile apps. I
would definitely be interested in talking to you guys. Send me an email at
coreyja@gmail.com of you want to talk. Thanks

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC and SF

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond. Our mission is to make
invention accessible.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (and currently working on a new one in SF). Oh and we also
had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by Andreessen
Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end, back end and mobile
developers. Designers too.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers> If interested, shoot
me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is definitely available for well qualified candidates (I moved from
SF to NYC to work here!)

------
pepsi_can
OwnLocal, a Y Combinator company in beautiful Austin, TX, is hiring.

We're saving local newspapers by enabling them to make money online. If you
have a soft spot for your local newspaper, and you love the idea of solving
interesting problems in a different industry, then check us out.

We're growing, we're profitable, we offer full benefits and great salaries.

Here are the details:

<http://ownlocal.com/company/jobs/ruby-systems-engineer/>

------
kylered
VividCortex, Inc. (remote, Charlottesville, VA)

About Us: Our products help our customers measure, analyze and understand
system behavior at a very deep level. There are good tools in the application
and network layers, but usable tools for servers and databases are practically
nonexistent. We’re fixing that, focusing first on tools for MySQL.

DevOps Brainiac

Our backend systems and infrastructure are all written in Go (it’s awesome).
We are ramping up to handle a jaw-dropping amount of incoming data. Data
storage involves MySQL, Cassandra and other storage technologies in a fault-
tolerant, distributed environment. We're looking for someone who can switch in
and out of a couple of developer and sysops roles -- writing some server
software, setting up some machines, whipping up some Chef recipes, and so on.
We're a small team, so the real job description is "we need another
backend/infrastructure engineer."

Front End Brainiac

The web app is backed by PHP and Symfony2, and fronted by a lot of JavaScript,
using up-to-date technologies and frameworks. There's a lot of API interaction
from JavaScript, and a complex user interface that's key for making our
customers rave about the experience, not just the technology. We'd love to
find someone who can hop back and forth between the PHP, D3, Angular, etc.,
and it's even better if they've got some design sensibilities and can help
shape the product's features and functionality too. If you've got the latter
skillset, then the PHP coding is optional.

Email us at jobs@vividcortex.com if interested.

<https://vividcortex.com>

------
ivyirwin
Austin, TX - Python/Django Backend Dev

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently converting our existing framework into a more flexible and robust
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

You should have 4-6 years of programming experience, and at least two years
with Python and Django. Familiarity with RESTful API construction and
deployment would be nice too. Our core products are/will be HTML5 web
applications, so comfort with best practices in HTML, CSS and JS is required.
Most of all, we're looking for a creative problem solver that can use more
than one set of tools to create solutions.

About our company: Andrew Harper travels incognito and at his own expense in
search of the world’s most enchanting places. His reviews of exclusive hotels
and restaurants are shared with subscribers in his monthly publication of the
Hideaway Report. Subscribers also enjoy exclusive benefits, support from
travel experts and the collective intelligence of the Andrew Harper travel
community.

Contact us at jobs@andrewharper.com for more information.

------
eimieimi
Whitetruffle.com San Francisco, CA; Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time & intern
(see bottom for details)

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs using our proprietary
technology. We have over 2000 companies like Asana, Eventbrite, Optimizely,
Zappos, Delve News, Path.com, etc. who are sourcing talent using Whitetruffle
to build out their teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact
that candidate contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the
match, and you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders,
CTOs, HR head) so it's fast without any spam.

We're scaling quickly and need to hire more great talent to keep up with our
growth. All of us know how hard it is to find the right job or the right
talent efficiently, and we're doing pretty well at solving this problem! Our
office is based in Rocketspace (a super cool co-working space) in SF and we
work hard & fast, laugh a lot, and have fun at our team lunches and happy
hours.

Whitetruffle openings: 1.Sr. Backend Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL,
Python) 2.Backend Engineers (Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, MySQL -- Open
sourcey engineers) 3.Seasoned UI Engineer (angular.js, CSS3, JavaScript,
jQuery, Python) 4.Mobile Engineer (Android, iOS, Obj-C) 5.Marketing intern
with CS background (marketing, facebook ads, analytics) - this is an on-site
role

For all jobs, register (build your profile) at
<https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates> and try our service so we can have a
productive conversation. If your background and skills are a match, we'll
contact you!

------
ilz
Blue Apron (Brooklyn, NY): Rails Developer

Blue Apron (<http://www.blueapron.com>) is an NY start-up that delivers
everything you need to make fresh meals. We recently secured a $3M Series A
from First Round Capital and Bessemer Venture Partners [1] and were featured
in the New York Times [2].

We've been growing rapidly since our launch last August, are producing revenue
and shipping more than 6,000 meals every week. We're looking to add a second
developer to our (currently) small core team of 5.

We're seeking a full stack web developer who believes in our mission of
changing the way people eat and wants to work closely with our founding team.
This person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit
your resume, and a short email outlining your experience and why you are
interested to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1] [http://allthingsd.com/20130219/blue-apron-rounds-
up-3-millio...](http://allthingsd.com/20130219/blue-apron-rounds-up-3-million-
in-funding-for-online-meal-service/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
vanessa-dc
Washington, DC - Remote unlikely. PBS NewsHour
(<http://www.pbs.org/newshour/>)

We are hiring a news developer which is part of a two-person reporting team.
We have a very high amount of support from the top to pursue ambitious
projects and the data team is positioned to have latitude within the
organization. It is a great opportunity for a developer to break into the news
business and create a name for themselves. We also have the unique ability
produce to data projects that would appear on broadcast and run as a second
screen experience. We have a node.js project setup and are ready for the right
person to put it to good use.

We are just starting a redesign process which should last about 4 months. This
site will be looking great, running WordPress and be (mostly) responsive in
July. You can get a preview of the visual direction we are headed here
<http://www.pbs.org/newshour/multimedia/epa-corporate/> . (Ignore the
hideously organized html/css. This was created in a few hours in the middle of
the night.)

You can read more about the position here: to.pbs.org/newsdev

Bring SF to DC!

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. >30K users can't be wrong. It gives deep visibility in
production apps running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more
platforms on the way). Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work for
us. Our answer is to hire top notch people, give them whatever they need, and
turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developer's greatness,
not the other way around.

More about us: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZL7mMI-CKU
<http://newrelic.com/nerdlife>

Come take a look at our jobs. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
jack
Clio: Ruby/Rails Developers, UI Designers, Product Owner / Manager

Vancouver, BC (Telecommuting is an option - we love remote devs)

Clio (<http://www.goclio.com>) is hiring Ruby on Rails developers, UI
designers, and Product Owners / Managers. We are a fast-growing provider of
practice management software for lawyers in small firms. Think of Clio as a
mashup of Highrise, FreshBooks, Basecamp, and Harvest tailored to the specific
project management needs of lawyers that practice as solos or in small firms
(which is, by the way, 80% of lawyers in North America).

We're a small, fun-loving and tight-knit team with members spread across North
America. We're looking for team players that also know how to work
independently. If you're located in Vancouver, great, but if not please still
apply.

You can see our complete list of openings here:
<http://www.goclio.com/about/career_opportunities/>

If you're interested please e-mail me (Jack, CEO/Founder) at jack at
goclio.com. Show me you're a detail-oriented person by making your subject
line rhyme. (see what I did there?)

------
losvedir
Boston, MA - Fulltime Rails Devs (Sorry, no remote currently)

I'm lead engineer and on the founding team of CoachUp[1], and we're looking
for a fulltime rails dev or two. We recently raised a Series A[2] and I need
some help chewing through the features on our product roadmap.

We're a small team so you'd have a huge influence on the direction of the
company. We're looking for someone with a lot of rails-specific experience
(the gem ecosystem, and the "rails way" of doing things, etc.). We've been
working with thoughtbot for a couple months so our process, code style, etc,
is heavily based on their way of doing things.

Benefits include:

* Highly competitive salary, + equity

* Full health and dental coverage

* Flexible work hours

* Chance of bumping into celebrity pro-athletes.

Full disclosure, (and maybe I shouldn't say this hereabouts), but we're a
TechStars company (F12). ;-)

If you're interested, my email is in my HN account info. Please include "HN"
in the subject.

[1] <https://www.coachup.com> [2]
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/01/02/gabe-
kapler-c...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/01/02/gabe-kapler-cam-
neely-among-pro-athletes-investing-in-coachup/)

------
kstenerud
2013-02-01:

San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Lead Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Developer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Develop...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Developer.html)

* QA lead - <http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/0tGRiZ/QA-Lead.html>

\-------------------------------------------------------

For more info, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

~~~
slasagne
Do you guys hire fresh graduates?

------
shawnjan8
Mobify - Tons of positions!

We're a company based in Vancouver, and we're looking to fill a number of
roles. Most important to us is to get a product manager for the Platform team
- someone who can lead our team of developers in creating fantastic products,
and someone who knows how to successfully execute at making our products
successful. We are ramping up on two big projects right now and we are looking
for the right person who can help us make sure they are a huge hit.

We're looking for people who are passionate about the mobile web. At Mobify,
you can either work on the Platform team working on developer tools in for
optimizing performance of responsive sites, creating javascript libraries to
make creating these sites easier/faster, and GUI tools on top of these
products. We do a lot of Backbone.js, Coffeescript, Node.js, Django, and more.
Or you can work on our Customer Success team, creating amazing mobile, tablet,
and responsive builds for big name e-commerce and publishers such as
Starbucks, Lululemon, etc.

If you are interested, check out www.mobifycareers.com to learn more!

------
chaud
Huntsville, AL - Curse

FULL TIME - Lead Front-End Developer

* 4+ years of web-based front end programming experience.

* Experience developing SASS-based CSS frameworks.

* Experience contributing to multiple projects, simultaneously.

<http://www.curse.com/open-positions/lead-front-end-developer>

FULL TIME - Product Manager

* A passion for online games is required for this position.

* Excellent analytical, organizational, and interpersonal skills

* Understanding of web application technology and its capabilities/limitations

* Excellent verbal, written and oral communication skills

* Experience designing user interfaces and the ability to create examples through wire frames or mock ups

* Ability to contribute to a team environment; able to receive feedback and work designs iteratively

* A BA/BS degree in Business or a related technical field is ideal.

<http://www.curse.com/open-positions/product-manager>

There are also various creative and marketing positions open, see the jobs
page for the full listings and more information about working at Curse:
<http://www.curse.com/jobs>

------
kloncks
Ribbon: Rails Devs

Full-Time in San Francisco only. No Remote, No H1B.

San Francisco, CA

Ribbon is a payments company that is built on a simple premise: let's keep the
buyer where they already are and make the transaction occur inside of whatever
platform they're on.

Going off of that, we have built integrated in-stream payments inside of
Facebook (<http://f.cl.ly/items/3X080L3U1e2I2Q2O3d2u/screeny-for-fb.png>),
Twitter, YouTube, and an embedded option to bring it back to your own website
(<https://www.ribbon.co/button>).

You can think of us as an eCommerce multi-platform version of Square. We must
be well-designed on every front, from the UI/UX to the backend payments
infrastructure. Well-funded and at the beginning of a very big & fun problem.

<https://www.ribbon.co>

Relevant press: techcrunch.com/2013/02/05/payments-startup-ribbon-
raises-1-6m-from-tim-draper-others-launches-new-way-to-take-payments-directly-
in-the-facebook-news-feed/

Email me directly: jobs@ribbon.co

------
ganjianwei
TellApart - Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

Hiring: Data vis engineers, Dev ops engineers, FE JavaScript engineers, Hadoop
experts, Generalist engineers who want to build data products.

We help ecommerce companies make sense of their customer data, and use this
data to build products that help them engage their customers more effectively.

\- Our core retargeting business is growing extremely quickly, but we need
more great engineers to build out more data products that will have massive
impact on ecommerce--both helping retailers grow their businesses and
improving the experience of hundred of millions of shoppers.

\- We're building systems that have to scale massively. Here's some of
interesting tech: (<http://tellapart.com/gevent-at-tellapart> and
<http://tellapart.com/taba-low-latency-event-aggregation>)

If this sounds exciting to you, email me wei at tellapart.com.

<http://tellapart.com/company/jobs>

We sponsor H1Bs too.

------
bjornsing
Anyfi Networks (<http://www.anyfinetworks.com>) - Malmö, Sweden (H1B
equivalent can be arranged)

We are looking for embedded software engineers with C and Linux experience to
join our engineering team. You will work alongside some very capable engineers
to develop a 4G radio access technology with a disruptive price/performance
ratio (see <http://anyfi.net/documentation> for more info). If you’re up to it
you’ll also have the opportunity to travel the world and integrate the
software you’ve developed in Wi-Fi routers and residential gateways from
leading vendors.

Linux and C experience is a must. Internet Protocol and Wi-Fi driver
experience is nice to have. We would typically expect a candidate to have an
M.Sc. in Computer Science or equivalent and 2+ years working experience (but
talent and attitude is most important).

Please send you application to jobs@anyfinetworks.com. We're hackers so if you
want to impress us tell us about something you've built.

------
andygeers
Hubbub - London or surroundings - Full time

Hubbub is saving independent food shops by letting people order online when
they can't get to the shops themselves. We mask the complexity of ordering
from lots of separate shops and allow customers to place a single order online
and receive all their weekly shopping in one go. It's good for the shops
because it lets them reach a wider audience, and it's good for our busy
customers because it allows them to support their local community.

We're looking for two developers, who will double the size of our current
team, to work on our Rails based website and supporting applications. Ruby
experience is a plus, but we're very happy to take on people without direct
experience if they know how to learn - our second developer hadn't written any
Ruby before starting with us. More details, including how to apply, are at
<http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/>

------
jsprouse
Seattle, WA and San Francisco, CA. Full-time, intern.

Synapse Product Development (synapse.com) is currently hiring
embedded/firmware engineers (and interns). We're a product development
consultancy and we work on a variety of nifty projects for clients large and
small. We're looking for smart programmers with solid software engineering
skills who are quick learners and like to poke around with hardware. You'll
want to be very good at C and good at C++, and have used one or both to write
drivers at the register access level. Experience with things like arm-none-
eabi-gcc, embedded Linux, USB, Zigbee, Bluetooth, robots with human brains,
etc... are great.

Synapse is a fun place to spend eight hours a day; we value culture, quality
of life, and work on tough problems. Last year we were voted the third best
company to work for in Washington State by Seattle Business magazine.

Job postings and information on benefits and culture at synapse.com/jobs.

------
liftopia
Liftopia - <http://www.liftopia.com/q/iLVt> Downtown SF

Hiring: Senior Software Engineers \+ Lead Platform Engineer

Liftopia is in a major growth phase (millions of dollars per week) and needs
to bring on Senior Engineers and a Lead to build our next generation platform.
We power the ski industry with yield management and e-commerce.

Next gen is greenfield so specific language background isn't that important,
though familiarity with a framework or two is expected.

Other than meeting high reliability demands of big e-commerce, some challenges
will be: adaptive travel search, pricing analysis and real-time dynamic
repricing, plus real-world interaction projects.

\- 33 employees, with a lean dev staff of 6 doing weekly releases

\- Revenue!

\- Backed by: First Round Capital, Chris Sacca, Dave Morin (Path), Erik
Blachford (Expedia), Sam Shank (Hotel Tonight), Sand Hill Angels, and others.

\- Top retailer of ski lift tickets on the web

\- Downtown SF

\- Unlimited Vacation

\- Top-shelf hardware of your choice

\- Dog-friendly office

------
Peroni
Globaldev - London, UK: Ruby/RoR Developers & Front-end Developers - Permanent
& Contract

<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs>

Globaldev are the tech team behind the largest social network you’ve probably
never heard of. One of the world’s leading social discovery and dating
companies, enabling people to find new friends and partners online for fun and
adventure in real life.

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers & RoR Developers to help us build
a series of major enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over
the next 12 months. We're also seeking hardcore front-end developers with an
eye for design.

It's a fantastic place to work where you'll be surrounded by incredibly
talented developers working on big data problems and we are working hard to
ensure we provide the best environment for Ruby/RoR Devs in London.

For more info or to apply email me - sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
e1ven
Waltham, Ma - (Near Boston)

SavingStar is a startup on 128, and we've built a fully digital grocery
eCoupon service which works at over 24,000 stores.

We're growing and doing cool things, but we need your help.

We have two reqs open right now (which I posted below) - Feel free to email
our official jobs mailing list (jobs@savingstar.com) or me personally
(cdavis@savingstar.com) if you have any questions, or want to know more ;)

\-- Java/Scala Software Engineer

Design and implement Java and Scala software solutions, both web-based and
stand alone Design database schemas and analyze/tune database queries
Production support and troubleshooting

Requirements

Deep knowledge of the core Java and JEE APIs Experience with most of the
following frameworks: Hibernate, Spring, Maven, JUnit/TestNG Bonus

Points

Experience with Oracle RDBMS Experience with NoSQL databases such as MongoDB
Experience with batch processing Experience with Ruby Experience with message
driven architectures

\--- QA Engineer

Requirements:

Solid grasp of computer science fundamentals

Experience building complex test automation frameworks (Java, Ruby)

Strong SQL experience

Comfortable working in a Unix based environment (Mac OSX and Linux)

Participate in the full software development life cycle, from requirements to
test case creation to production support and troubleshooting

Able to work in a fast-paced, startup environment

Nice To Have:

Experience with Selenium 2 Webdriver (Java)

Hands on experience with git

Experience with “NoSQL” databases (MongoDB a plus) Computer science degree or
equivalent

Working knowledge of Continuous Integration Platforms (Jenkins)

------
trhaynes
Ann Arbor, MI - Work at Duo Security!

Our security team recently posted about bypassing Google's two-step
verification: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5279932>

We're on a mission to end the era of passwords and democratize advanced
security technologies to protect everyone, not just the Fortune 500s. We're
solving the biggest security challenge in the industry and want you to join us
for the ride!

\--

We're looking for a full-time senior software engineer to help us continue
developing the best-in-breed platform for two-factor authentication and mobile
security: [http://jobs.duosecurity.com/apply/KbUTYa/Senior-Software-
Eng...](http://jobs.duosecurity.com/apply/KbUTYa/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

Also hiring for Solution Architect, Security Evangelist roles, and more!

<http://jobs.duosecurity.com>

------
lsb
SF, CA -- full time -- backend and frontend for a mobile security shop.

Lookout is a large player in the mobile security space, continually ranking
near the top of antivirus detection lists, and we have a good shot at being
_the_ mobile security shop. We're looking for people to work on security
aspects, to work on Android apps (including who can dissect C code at the core
of the app), as well as people working on the server teams, both front-end and
back-end engineering as well as Platform and Infrastructure.

I'm on Platform and Infrastructure, and I've been working on the Ruby 1.8 ->
Ruby 1.9 upgrade, post-deployment monitoring (Graphite to Nagios to email),
security vuln assessments, and more. Queer-friendly, trans-friendly company,
women in significant leadership roles through engineering and beyond. Email me
at lee.butterman@lookout.com if you want to chat.

------
mierle

      San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend
      Engineers, Backend Engineers and Visual Designers -
      Full-time; H-1B OK
    
      Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn
      advertising market by 2014) through a number of initiatives
      that help local businesses better connect with their consumers.
      As part of this vision, we created one of the world's largest
      semantically-annotated repositories of real-time small-business
      data, which is now distributed and viewable on sites like
      OpenTable, Citysearch and TripAdvisor (and more). We recently
      launched Locu.com, our local business facing product, that
      combines great tech and beautiful design to help local
      businesses better manage their online presence.
    
      Our beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union
      Square) and Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos
      and learn more about our other perks: http://locu.com/about/jobs/
    
      Frontend Engineering
          
        If you are passionate about building products that will touch
        millions of merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers
        through the applications powered by our local data APIs, Locu
        is the right place for you. [JQuery, Less, Django, etc.]
          
      Backend engineering
          
        We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by
        leveraging the latest research in computer science. If you
        are looking to solve some of the most challenging problems in
        machine learning, NLP and human computation, you'll feel
        right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis,
        AWS, etc.]
         
      Design
          
        We're looking for visual designers who are excited to
        redefine what the future of local business data looks like
        across web and print, and to create tools that put modern web
        technology in the hands of merchants.
    
      Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include
      "[HN]" in the subject of your letter. Learn more about us at
      http://locu.com/about/jobs/.
    

Link (photos!): <http://locu.com/about/jobs/>

~~~
peter_l_downs
Hey everyone, I'm a fullstack engineer here. It's a fantastic place to work,
we're doing really exciting things in a bunch of different areas. Please drop
me a line (peter@locu.com) if you have any questions or just want to chat.

------
nicovalencia
BOULDER, CO

SENIOR RUBY/JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER

[ Quick Left ]

Come work with an extremely talented team on stimulating and challenging
projects. If you love solving difficult problems and have the experience to
deliver high quality consulting, you will fit right in.

PROS:

    
    
      - Balanced and creative culture
      - Paid Vacation/Sick, 401k match, Medical Benefits, etc.
      - High activity in community events
      - Relocation $
    

CONS:

    
    
      - [very] Challenging work / problems
      - High expectations for quality and growth
      - In-office keg-orator (distracting and makes you fat)
      - No sandy beach at the base of the beautiful Rocky Mountains
    

Drop a line if you are interested (nico@quickleft.com) or visit our careers
page: <http://quickleft.com/careers>

I've worked here for almost 4 years and love the people, atmosphere, benefits,
and projects!

------
jabrams
Nuzzel: iOS engineer, San Francisco

\- Full-time opportunity in San Francisco, our office is Founders Den

\- We are three people so far, all engineers, you would be the 4th

\- Nuzzel is backed by 500 Startups, Andreessen Horowitz, Charles River
Ventures, IDG Ventures, SoftTech VC, and angel investors like Eric Ries, Gil
Penchina, James Hong, Max Levchin, Michael Birch, Naval Ravikant, Philip
Kaplan, and Rick Marini

\- Nuzzel is the super-easy way to see news from your friends

\- Nuzzel was founded by serial entrepreneur Jonathan Abrams. Jonathan is a
co-founder of Founders Den, and was previously the founder & CEO of Socializr,
Friendster, and HotLinks, and a software engineer at companies like Netscape
and Nortel

\- Build the Nuzzel iPhone & iPAd apps

\- Must be passionate about social media & online news

\- Email me at the address in our HTML comments

<http://beta.nuzzel.com/passion>

------
multigl
Blueprint Health (South Park, SOMA, San Francisco)

You:

General development experience, HTML/CSS, and Javascript. Experience with
small teams, TDD a plus. Should be able to demonstrate breadth of knowledge --
more than one language, more than one framework, more than one hat.

What we do:

We are a small healthcare software startup focused on changing the way
hospitals do business by bringing scalable, functional and beautiful software
to the medical field.

Why you want to work with us

\- Never fight with IE again, we only target Chrome (webkit) \- Process
oriented, scientific approach to dev \- Develop solutions for the largest and
most expensive sector of our economy \- Flexible and fun work environment in
South Park \- Work with modern technologies (postgres, python, django,
javascript, and backbone) \- Write software that makes a difference in
people's lives

send us something: dev-jobs@blueprinthealth.net

------
CiaranR
Location: London, UK

Company: Skimlinks <http://skimlinks.com/careers>

Positions: Front-End Developer - Backbone.js, require.js, Highcharts, SASS.
Lead Web App Development Tester (QA)

What it’s like to work at Skimlinks:

\- Big screens and fast computers (Linux, OSX or PC, up to you)

\- Sociable company - Friday drinks and regular team lunches

\- Office right on Old Street roundabout - more hipster coffeeshops that you
could possibly need

\- Unix platform on AWS

\- Standups and a lightweight process

\- Testing and Jenkins CI

\- QA team - ever had someone on your team to whose job it is to double check
your end product and catch any errors before release? It's good.

\- A product team that understands why you might want to spend a sprint
refactoring

\- Hackdays, big data access on what millions of people are clicking on and
buying (16 Billion API Requests last month)

\- Open minded about trying new tools and technologies (((any ClosureScript)
fans out there)?)

About the company:

Skimlinks is one of the most well-known UK-originated startups in the internet
space, founded in London in 2007 and now with offices in San Francisco and New
York. We have been described by Techcrunch as one of London's leading
startups, and voted in the top 10 of the Guardian Tech Media Invest.

Skimlinks offers blogs, forums and websites the ability to earn an income from
their content, by paying them a commission if readers click through and make
an online purchase. We consider ourselves a company that sells innovations,
and in the last few years we have conceived and built a range of unique,
compelling products that have shaken up the online monetization space.

Find out about what's it like working at Skimlinks at
<http://skimlinks.com/careers>

------
x2Opteron
Kennett Square, PA - Software Developer - Full Time

Chatham Financial is the largest independent interest rate and currency risk
advisor, and a recognized leader in accounting, valuations, and debt advisory
worldwide.

If you're a talented developer, our door is always open! That said, we're
currently looking to grow in the areas of:

* Front end (web)

* * Consolidate and present large amounts of financial data in a coherent UI

* * Rethink existing workflows to improve usage

* Middle tier

* * Develop robust, scalable APIs and loosely coupled services

* * Scale our software platform to be able to handle more transactions in less time

* QA automation

* * Push the limit on current automated testing software (HP QTP)

* * Develop on our own service testing software

More thorough job reqs are here:
<http://www.chathamfinancial.com/careers/careers-in-us/> Any questions? You
can get me here:

gfrank _ chathamfinancial _ com

------
plusbryan
San Francisco - iOS Developer

Sincerely is scaling thoughtfulness by making it easy to send gifts and cards
in the mail to friends and loved ones. You will join a small talented team of
engineers and designers and help us bring great apps to life. Our iOS apps
have been featured in the App Store, Techcrunch, CNN, Fox News, and more.

<http://sincerely.com>

You:

\- believe in MVP and the merits of quick iteration and experimentation

\- are curious and enjoy teaching/learning with your peers

\- think helping the world be a more thoughtful place is a goal worthy of your
valuable time

\- are an experienced iOS developer

We:

\- make products people want

\- cater in yummy lunches every day

\- have an outstanding light-filled office at 4th and market

\- are a diverse, driven team of 'doers'

I helped co-found Sincerely and I'm also an engineer here. If you'd like to
join us in helping the world be more thoughtful, send me an email directly:
bryan@sincerely.com

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi

Role: Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous coders to dive in to one of our core mobile health
platforms already affecting hundreds of the world's poor and underserved. Our
team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in over 20 countries covering
East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and
travel is an important part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction over the
bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to
work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

<http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

------
ecoffey
Boulder, CO - Software Engineer - FULL-TIME

\-----------------------

Gnip is the largest provider of social media data from a variety of publishers
to the enterprise market. Our software collects, processes and delivers
hundreds of millions of activities a day from a wide variety of social media
APIs. We're a solid team of smart, pragmatic engineers. Our company culture is
positive, and supportive.

You're intimately familiar with concurrency, have a gut feeling for Big-O, and
know why you'd want to use one algorithm or data structure over other options.

You can read this link for some more info specific to the engineering
position: <http://gnip.com/software_engineer/>

If you'd like to talk more feel free to ping me: ecoffey AT gnip.com

------
wahnfrieden
Canvas Networks

iOS Lead Engineer

Full-time - NYC

Canvas Networks is looking for an iOS Lead to join a small, close-knit team
building DrawQuest — iPad’s premier drawing community. We’re venture funded
and backed by an incredible group of investors, who include Union Square
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lerer Ventures, SV Angel, Founder Collective,
Joshua Schachter, and Chris Dixon.

We’re investing in mobile and tablet in a big way and are looking for someone
to lead our iOS engineering efforts. We’re a young company with a brand new
product, and are seeking a strong leader to grow with us as we grow as a
company, and think it’s a great time to join and make an impact.

We’re tackling some interesting product and engineering challenges. To help us
iterate and sustain momentum, we practice continuous deployment to the extent
possible, which demands technical creativity with native Objective-C / Cocoa
apps. On our backend servers, we ship upwards of twenty times a day — iOS
development makes things more complex but it’s an area we’re interested in
improving.

We ask a lot of our developers, but we offer a lot in exchange:

\- Perks and benefits. Free lunch, an office arcade (3 cabinets!), competitive
equity and salary with full benefits (health, dental, vision), take-what-you-
need vacation.

\- A great working environment, including whatever tools you need. Big
monitors, the hardware setup you want. Sit-stand desks if you’re into that
kind of thing.

\- A voice in product development. Decisions aren’t made in a vacuum. Be a key
player in building an amazing product.

\- Transparency into the business. We review financials as a team monthly.
Meetings aren’t held behind closed doors.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don’t live in New York City,
we’ll fix that.

We’d love to hear from you! If you’re interested and want to learn more, send
an e-mail with your resumé and a link to your portfolio or GitHub profile to
jobs@drawquest.com

<http://drawquest.com/jobs>

------
theo
Washington, DC (Georgetown) - Pascal Metrics

The One-liner: We're trying to make patients safer by making hospitals safer.

We're a healthcare startup attacking the patient safety issues in hospitals.

We're looking for full-time Java Developers and UI/Web Developers to join and
help us build out a software platform that enables hospital systems to detect,
track, and analyze patient safety issues across hospital systems.

Please checkout <http://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/>

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo.nguyen-cao at pascalmetrics.com

------
nick_urban
Bespoke Post is hiring a Rails engineer, as well as marketing and design
interns.

Location: New York City

Part time or full-time.

Bespoke Post is a fast-growing startup in the e-commerce / subscription space.
People often say we're like a high-end Birch Box for men, except we sell
things like decanters, shaving sets, charcuterie, coffee.

Have a look at some of our previous products:
<https://www.bespokepost.com/box?b>

We're a small team in a jovial, supporting environment. Everyone has the
opportunity to contribute across the board if they're so inclined.

Feel free to write me directly: nick@bespokepost.com

<https://www.bespokepost.com/careers?b>

------
sgrock
Portland, OR; Seattle, WA; SF - Rails developers, Mobile developers, C
developers

New Relic is looking for developers to work on our world-class application
monitoring products. We're looking for good people so feel free to apply even
if you don't see the "perfect fit" on <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs>.

We’re a very fast growing pre-IPO start-up and we care about our culture. We
value: * Work/Life Balance * Respect * Engineer Code Ownership *
Experimentation Check out <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs> for more details.

INTERNs ok, no REMOTE, H1B maybe but these are hard to get now.

------
cedsav
Veer West / FormAssembly.com - FULL-TIME - REMOTE / H1B OK.

Web Developer

We’re looking for a talented and passionate developer to help improve and
expand our web-based application, FormAssembly. The ideal candidate can craft
code that’s robust and easy to maintain, switch between back-end and front-end
development, and keep usability and user experience in mind at all times.
You’ll work on our LAMP stack, as well as new projects with a clean slate, for
which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and tools. You’ll
work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and will get many
opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

UX Engineer

Designing user interactions around web form building and data collection is a
real challenge. If you’ve ever had to fill out a form online and cursed at
your screen, you know what we’re trying to improve. We’re looking for a front-
end developer / user experience designer. You have the technical skills
(JavaScript, HTML, CSS) that allow you to imagine, design, and implement new
features. You pay attention to details, and you’re an empathetic person,
capable of evaluating your work with the eye of a typical user.

Sys-Admin

We’ve grown and we need a dedicated System Administrator to maintain, monitor,
and improve our high-availability infrastructure. You should be familiar with
the LAMP stack and software like nginx and memcache, as well as monitoring and
deployment tools. You’ll be responsible for maintaining the highest security
standards, improving and testing our disaster recovery plan, recommending and
implementing infrastructure upgrades, and shaving off milliseconds after
milliseconds from our application’s response time.

\------

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes.

We're confortable working with remote workers and have sponsored successfully
H1B applicants in the past.

more info: <http://www.veerwest.com/jobs>

------
KnownSubset
Radialogica St. Louis, MO - fulltime - entry level/junior developer for
medical imaging software

About us: \- Focused on communication solutions for radiation oncology \-
Founders, two Ph.Ds, come straight from the field \- Just closed first round
funding

About you: \- Focused on delivering products with a great UX \- polyglot
thinker/Functional language lover \- Eager to learn/teach other on the team
about TDD, continuous integration, and functional paradigms

You will be a joining a small, and focus team of programmers where you can
start to deliver an immediate impact to the healthcare of others suffering
from cancer. Email nathan[at]radialogica[dot]com

------
mikeklaas

      Backend scalability and Machine Learning engineers - SF - H1B
    

Zite (<http://zite.com>) is a company with machine learning and data at its
core: our goal is to use deep personalization technology to give people news
they wouldn't be able to find any other way.

We're looking for engineers eager to dig into big data, both on the
scalability front and on relevance. We think that personalization technology
should be used for more than optimizing your google queries—it should instead
be at the core of a product (think Pandora).

    
    
      More info here: http://zite.com/jobs

------
jkarni
edX - Cambridge, MA; Full time

edx is hiring for several different positions; the full listing is at
<https://www.edx.org/jobs>, but they include:

Content Engineer Program Manager Software Engineer

I've worked at edX for a couple of months, and it's hard to overstate how
wonderful it is to be part of a company that has a goal you can believe in,
and the resources to achieve that goal.

Remote/H1B - might vary depending on the position and particular
circumstances; please email jobs@edx.org for more information. I'd also be
happy to answer whichever questions I can: email me at julian@edx.org

------
grrrando
Red Tettemer + Partners - Philadelphia, PA Advertising Agency

We're looking for a lead developer / "Tech Lead" in agency lingo. A great
engineer with great organizational and people skills. We've got a team of 6
developers that you'd be working with, managing and mentoring. We're primarily
a Rails shop and would hope you'd be a Rails type, but it's not a dealbreaker
if you're not.

Check out our full listing here: <http://redtettemer.com/jobs/3>

And some other openings here: <http://redtettemer.com/contact/>

------
skyraider
Join a growing team of education problem-solvers.

Tutorspree (<http://www.tutorspree.com>) is hiring Full-Stack Engineers in our
New York City office.

We're building out some really cool tutor-matching software to help our
education consultants find the right tutors for students around the country.

We're half a block from the best coffee in the city, have views of the Freedom
Tower, and take the whole day every Friday to hack on educational side
projects and open-source software.

Tools we use: Python, Flask, fabric, PostgreSQL, AngularJS.

Contact ryan@tutorspree.com directly if interested.

------
tmckd
Cognitive Electronics (<http://www.cognitive-electronics.com>), looking for
full time employees at our office in downtown Boston (near South Station).

If you like building stuff and want to be part of a small team that is poised
to shake up the way that real time data analytics happens, come and join us!

We are looking to fill a number of roles but in particular we are looking for
a skilled compiler person to develop customized backends for LLVM and GCC that
will run on our real time data appliance.

jobs -at- cognitive-electronics -dot- com

------
jackery
Ask.com: DevOps / Tools Manager

Oakland, CA

About Us Join the #1 brand and top Web property focused on answering people’s
questions. At Ask.com, we’re building a next-generation Q&A service – spanning
both the Web and mobile devices -- that combines the power of search with
insight from real users. Our proprietary algorithms crawl the web for question
and answer pairs (400 million and growing), fueling one of the biggest Q&A
databases on the Web. This unique technology, combined with answers from real
users in our community, makes Ask.com the most comprehensive Q&A service
around. At Ask, we empower each individual to succeed, communicate their
ideas, and take action. When you work here, you know your contributions will
have a direct and immediate impact on the company. We are serious about
creating and maintaining a company culture that is both innovative and fun,
and we’re looking for great people to come join our team.

I'm looking for a manager who will spend his time both contributing and
building a team responsible for creating tools to automate technical
operations. We're doing some pretty cool stuff at a pretty large scale and
need someone with a unique familiarity with Linux administration and software
engineering to manage our current Devops engineers and grow the team's
responsibilities.

Salary and requirements are flexible.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ot6bXfwr&s=hn](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ot6bXfwr&s=hn)

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the
team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-
driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are
generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature
nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear
(at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're
hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
curtis

      +--------------------------------+
      | Redwood City, CA - UI Engineer |
      +--------------------------------+
    

Tidemark Systems (<http://www.tidemark.net>, note ".net") is hiring.

Like everybody else in the industry, we're finding hiring to be a difficult
problem. For those of us on the UI team it's been an extra challenge -- there
are lots of people out there who have experience with toolkits like jQuery,
Ext, Sencha Touch, and a whole bunch of other ones, some of which we've never
heard of. But we're not simply using frameworks, we're pushing them well
beyond what they were intended to do. So if you've got relevant framework
experience, that's great. But we really need engineers that are good at the
basics: JavaScript, DOM, HTML, and CSS. You'll also need to be decent at UI
design and user experience. If you're not just good but great at either of
these things (or both!), that's awesome, but we also need you to be able to
write code. This isn't just a run of the mill web dev job. This is actual,
hard core software engineering, it just happens that the stuff we're (the UI
team) doing is all running in the browser.

Tidemark is building a hosted business analytics system, which is way more
interesting than it might sound. The company is well-funded and we have people
with decades of experience in the field.

If this position sounds interesting, my email is on my profile page.

------
markhelo
Wello: SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time) At Wello
(<https://www.wello.com>), we are rethinking how people get fit. Gyms do not
work for 89% of Americans, but yet they are a $21B industry thanks to
recurring fees. We are trying to change that by bringing the Gym to your home
over live video and eliminating waste. If the country gets a little more
fitter using our platform, thats all the more good. We want you to come help
us engineer this transition. We are doing what AirBnb, Uber and others did
with excess capacity in their markets to fitness professional market. Our
customers love us. Every 2 out of 3 users who works out with one of our
trainers comes back for more. We just recently launched Group workouts. We
just graduated from Rock Health and have some great investors who get
marketplaces like us. We make money when users pay to workout with a trainer.
And our prices are a fraction of the gym costs thanks to efficiencies we
provide. We use our own platform to keep ourselves healthy. No one has yet got
a six-pack but we could probably all run long distance. We are small team, so
your impact and influence on our culture will be huge. We love the Netflix
philosophy of context and control. Our technical stack is Python and MySQL. We
also use Fabric, NGinx, Apache, Celery, Redis and RabbitMQ. Contact us at
dev@wello.co.

------
creature
DrEd: Senior/middleweight web app developers

London, United Kingdom

DrEd is a funded healthcare startup building the leading online doctor service
in Europe. Our patients complete online assessments or engage in real-time
video consultations with real doctors. The result is either mail order
delivery of medication or a paper prescription that can be reimbursed at local
pharmacies.

We're looking for talented web developers with a backend focus. You may be a
senior developer who can head the technical team and act as system architect,
or a middleweight developer with more interest in coding and less in leading a
team. Either way you'll be comfortable with the LAMP stack, can work with
HTML, CSS, JS, & PHP, understand MVC, and can cope with the idea of turning
legacy code into something testable/maintainable.

It's a great company made up of people who care about their jobs and actually
listen to/involve the technical members. There are no marketers standing over
you with bullwhips & chairs demanding the impossible and no mushroom
management. There _is_ good coffee, a nice office, an openness to new ideas,
and a strong work/life balance.

For more details & to apply, there's a more traditional job advert on Stack
Overflow: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-
start...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/30634/healthcare-startup-
seeking-web-app-developer-dred-com)

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - Full-time - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb, a Max Levchin funded startup - just announced on TechCrunch!

Openings in the following areas:

    
    
      * JavaScript - development in the frontend, backend, or both
      * Mobile (iOS) - lead development of our native mobile platform
      * Search / Data Scientist - classification algorithms, 
          search, machine learning, NLP
    

* We were featured on TechCrunch last week - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

Our mission is to change the way people search and interact with online
services, by connecting them together in a way that's more more usable,
efficient, and social (e.g., no more having ten browser tabs open to assemble
the information you need). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with
search, machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're still in stealth but raised funding from Max Levchin, Drew Houston
(Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and
many others.

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Microsoft, Zynga...) If you're looking to
get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex problems, then come find
out what we're up to. Our office is near AT&T Park.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | <http://vurb.com/jobs>

------
joelmichael
CoverHound - San Francisco, CA - <http://coverhound.com>

Software Engineer, Ruby on Rails

We are creating a more transparent market in insurance. Our services enable
users to shop for car insurance and renters insurance online, immediately
retrieving accurate and actionable rates from partnered insurance carriers.
Our customers can then purchase one of the policies directly from us via our
licensed insurance agents.

We have just raised a $4.5 million Series A and are filling out our staff. Our
intention is to add more lines of insurance (homeowners, motorcycle, umbrella)
as well as tools which make managing insurance policies more pleasant.

As a Software Engineer you will be a full-stack Rails developer who works in a
small team of fellow coders. Your manager will be an experienced developer.
Here you will be able to sharpen your Rails skills and put them to good use.

Our environment is comfortable. Aside for very rare pushes, nobody works more
than 40 hours. We encourage our employees to work from home once a week.

Tools we would like applicants to be somewhat knowledgable in: Ruby on Rails,
MySQL, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, CSS/SCSS. We develop on Macs, but this is not
a necessity. We use the standard Test::Unit testing framework which is bundled
with Rails, and we do not enforce anything like TDD.

If you are interested, please send an email to joel@coverhound.com with your
info. Thanks for reading!

------
jluan
Dextro

Backend Web Engineer Intern

www.dextrorobotics.com

Dextro is seeking summer interns to join our small team of computer vision
engineers from iRobot, Microsoft, UPenn GRASP Lab, and Yale. Dextro, founded
in 2011, is a cloud service that recognizes objects in photos and videos with
the goal of turning a picture into its thousand words. We have several
enterprise partnerships and work with hundreds of makers and hackers; our only
HN post spent a day as #1.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Interest in teaching mobile devices, robots, and webapps new tricks.
      * Interest in helping computers interface with the unstructured real world.
      * Desire to work with the whole gamut of technologies,
           and the desire to learn what you don’t know.
      * Hunger. Both for success, and for meals with the team.
    
      * Must be highly proficient with either Python or both Rails and Ruby.
           Must be willing to learn the other.
      * Must be comfortable working and scripting in a Linux command line environment.
      * Bonus: proficiency in JavaScript and frontend web design, or 
           skill and interest in designing high-performance backend cloud infrastructure.
    

If you’re good at backend web development and are also interested in vision,
we’ll make sure you’ll get to learn on the job.

Logistics:

    
    
      * $5000
      * 12 weeks
      * Breakfast and lunch provided
    

Interested? Email David Luan at david.luan [[]] dextrorobotics.com

------
trialpay
FULLTIME - H1B available - PALO ALTO, CA

TRIALPAY in Palo Alto is hiring great full-stack and back-end engineers. We're
a venture backed startup in the online payments/advertising space and service
hundreds of millions of impressions per day. We work on getting users to try
new products and services, play new games, and visit new stores by giving them
stuff that they already want for free (e.g. free movie tickets if you sign up
for Zipcar, free Facebook credits if you sign up for Gamefly, and so on). In
addition, with the advent of a huge Visa investment, we're working on
completely changing the nature of offline commerce by connecting it with the
online world -- with our help, brick and mortar businesses can draw causal
links between their online advertising campaigns and offline sales and answer
burning questions like, “Did that old-timey looking product photo we posted
last week actually get people in our store?”

We have great revenue, we respect great ideas no matter where they come from,
and in general, the consensus here is that we work with the smartest people
we've ever met.

Sound cool? To get a firsthand glimpse of our new product, click here
<http://www.trialpay.com/instore/hackernews> \-- the first 25 people will earn
a $10 Amazon gift card.

To find out more about our culture click here:
<http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/>

Send an email to jobs-eng [at] trialpay [dot] com to apply!

~~~
trialpay
TrialPay is also hiring UI engineers:
[http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/eng/#product-designer-
ui-...](http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/eng/#product-designer-ui-engineer)

------
advinture
New York, NY Arc90

We're hiring a Front End Designer/Developer, Python Web Developer, and Quality
Analyst.

For more info, check out our jobs page: <http://arc90.com/jobs/>

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

Check out our tech blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-
ho...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-hot-startups-
the-next-tech-boom-209026?page=0,2)

------
revertts
Seattle, WA - Full time

AWS Route 53 and Cloudfront

Our projects include massively scalable distributed systems that provide
inexpensive, reliable, global distribution. This is an opportunity to join a
world class team that is at the forefront of creating the next major computing
platform.

Our service improves the performance, scalability, and reliability of our
customer’s services. With tens of thousands of customers and over two-dozen
edge locations worldwide, we operate at a truly global scale. As a member of
the AWS team you will help create a system that will set the pattern for a
generation to come.

You should be somebody who enjoys working on systems software, is customer-
centric, and feels strongly not only about building good software but also
about running that software in the real world. You must enjoy a close-knit
team environment of shared responsibility.

Ideal candidates will have strong distributed systems and web services design
and implementation experience. You should have a thorough understanding of
Internet protocols such as HTTP, DNS, and TCP and experience implementing
servers using Java in a Linux/Unix environment. This is a great opportunity to
not only improve our understanding of Internet topology, but also shape it as
well.

If you're interested, you can email your resume to route53-jobs@amazon.com

Also feel free to ping me directly (email in profile) if I can answer any
questions :)

------
ggurgone
Front-end Engineer at Graduateland (Copenhagen, DK)

Graduateland is Europe's largest career network for international top
universities. Connected via state-of-the-art career portals the universities
become part of an global network, bridging their students and alumni with both
international and local employers.

Graduateland currently operates 15 university career portals across Europe,
including Copenhagen Business School, Lund University and the Norwegian
University of Life Sciences.

We are looking for a in house JavaScript whiz, with experience in building
large and scalable web applications and who love challenges (soon we will
start building our front-end architecture from the ground up).

You also love Web Standards, separation of content and presentation, you are
familiar with progressive enhancement techniques and, of course, have HTML(5)
and CSS(3) skills.

You are located in Copenhagen (or close by), and will work from the
Graduateland headquarter.

For details and applications visit <http://graduateland.com/careers/8>

_Graduateland is a young organization with less than 30 employees. Despite our
size we count team members from 8 different countries, and English is spoken
as much as Danish.

We love what we do, and our work morale is sky high. We expect the best from
each other and we strive for perfection. This will be expected from anybody
joining the team.

We have a pool table, weekly pool tournaments and friday bars!_

------
paulaminc
BOSTON - Full Time, Onsite Product Manager and Ruby Developer Riparian Data is
a Boston-based startup spun out of SoftArtisans, a 15 year-old software
company. In a nutshell, we create friendlier, faster, and cheaper versions of
popular enterprise software. We're currently working on Gander, a mobile-
friendly mail app for the modern enterprise. We also built Timberwolf, an
open-source application for Exchange mail analysis.

We're currently running a METEOR stack on top of Node.js, with straight Ruby
for services on the back end. This is all supported by a Mongo database.

At Riparian, we welcome all manner of ideas, beliefs, hobbies, diets, and
toaster oven preferences. Most of us work from around 10-6, some of us work
from 9-5 or 8-4. We like Agile, though we've been to Niagara. Some of us have
our own offices, some of us share offices, some of us work in the open office.
There are no hammocks, but there is a nap room. Attending conferences and
taking classes is encouraged. Amassing new skills is encouraged. Voicing your
opinion is encouraged.

Interested in Meteor, maybe interested in meeting us? Come meet us at the
Boston Meteor Meetup:
<https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/#inbox/13d1d6e832598d38> on Wednesday, April
3.

Questions? Email me: hr at ripariandata.com

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some passionate people to help us redefine online teaching
and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded
by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
caetie
Akvo Foundation (www.akvo.org) - Experienced DevOps engineer to help open
source software foundation scale and grow. Location: Amsterdam, London,
Stockholm or REMOTE

Akvo seeks an experienced software development operations engineer to join our
team and help us grow as we maintain and improve our core software products,
Akvo RSR, Akvo FLOW and Akvo Openaid. You will be responsible for maintaining
and evolving our cloud and SaaS infrastructure (eg servers, VMs and
databases). We will also look to you to explore and recommend new technologies
to help our team maintain and grow our infrastructure to respond to increasing
demand for our products.

Core skills required: managing VMs, provisioning frameworks (eg Puppet, Chef,
Salt), Linux.

You must live in a time zone between UTC -5 to UTC +2 (East Coast United
States to Eastern Europe) and speak fluent English. You must also already have
residence or a visa to live and work in the location where you will be.

Desired experience: maintaining cloud infrastructure, Java/Python, open source
projects, integration projects, managing migrations, working remotely in a
distributed team.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation with a big mission. We create open
source web and mobile software, and build networks of skilled partners that
can change the way development aid is allocated and reported. This is
important, because it improves the way projects are implemented in some of the
poorest parts of the world, making them more effective, efficient, sustainable
and visible.

To apply for this position, send your resume and a brief cover note to
caetie@akvo.org.

------
mindcrime
Raleigh/Durham, NC & Chicago, IL.

Open Software Integrators - <http://www.osintegrators.com/careers>

We are looking for developers at all levels from interns up to Senior
Developers and Senior Consultants, mainly in the Raleigh/Durham, NC, and
Chicago, IL areas.

We are a consulting company who specialize in helping clients gain value from
(mostly) OSS software, with a focus on the OSS Java ecosystem. We mainly work
in environments using things like Spring, Hibernate, JBoss, Tomcat,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Hadoop, Cassandra, MongoDB, Neo4J, Alfresco, Activiti,
Camel, etc. We do everything from greenfield development, to architectural
consulting, to performance tuning, to training.

We also have a need for folks who aren't Java programmers but are more focused
on front-end development in HTML, CSS, Javascript, etc. We may have some
positions for graphics designers as well (not 100% sure right this minute, but
if you're interested, contact us anyway, as those needs arise fairly often
even if we're not trying to hire one right his very minute).

We also have a mobile development subsidiary, so we need mobile developers as
well.

For more info, feel free to contact me directly at prhodes (at) osintegrators
(dot) com, or email our HR people at jobs (at) osintegrators (dot) com.

------
dannydalal
Evidence.com - Seattle and Santa Barbara

Hiring smart, passionate dev, test, and PM to join our small team.

Enjoy working close to the customer and close to the revenue? Looking for
something lower risk than a "regular" startup but just as fun and agile ? Not
so keen on being part of a large corporate machine ? Really enjoy making the
world a better place ? Want your work to impact lots of lives ? Want liquid
equity upside ? Enjoy the entire end to end stack from hardware to video to
saas to mobile to desktop ?

Well we have a killer opportunity :)

Evidence.com is a funded and profitable SaaS "startup" inside Taser.com
providing secure digital evidence ingest, management, storage, and sharing.
Our product actually saves lives, reduces tax payer expenses, and increases
public safety. Seriously. Everyone behaves when they are on video (check out
the videos on our homepage evidence.com)

Our investors/advisors include early stage investor/advisor to FaceBook,
DropBox, AirBnB, and other $1B startups.

We have a greenfield opportunity to serve and disrupt an under-served
industry, and our customers love our product!

We are looking for any of: embedded, c, c++, c#, android, qt, and iOS
experience. That said, we hire for smarts and cool/fun before we hire for
skills.

Please send resumes or LinkedIn profile to me: Danny at taser.com

For fun, also include your favorite interview question :)

~~~
snsr
> Want your work to impact lots of lives ?

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/us/police-taser-use-on-
pre...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/us/police-taser-use-on-pregnant-
woman-goes-before-supreme-court.html?_r=0)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Location: Sunnyvale CA (soon Mountain View)

Tubular Labs is building the next generation audience development platform for
online video. Our first products help content creators grow and engage their
online video audience on YouTube.

<http://tubularlabs.com/jobs/>

About You - the simple version - \- You hack python \- You're backend focused
\- You've got real experience (2+ years after school)

We're fully buzzword compliant on benefits and environment.

------
paf31
Senior Software Engineer

Santa Monica, CA

H1B eligible

We see this as an exciting opportunity to join our global software development
team as a Senior Software Engineer working on our world-class enterprise
software. You will solve complex problems in a high availability OnDemand
software environment. We are one of the largest SaaS companies on the planet
with more than 7 Million business users on our application daily. A successful
candidate will have a bachelor’s Degree (Master’s Degree preferred), 5 plus
years of web-based application experience, and strong knowledge of C#, ASP.Net
4.0, and SQL Server 2008. Experience in a startup environment or on a global
software team is preferred.

Company Snapshot

CSOD is one of the fastest growing software companies in the world. _44% year-
over-year growth of Cornerstone’s client base and users, respectively_ Q3
Bookings of $42.7 million, up 78% year-over-year * Record quarterly revenue of
$30.8 million, up 54% year-over-year

Excellent Benefits

Full Medical, Dental, Vision and Life insurance Benefits, Fresh Fruit Tuesday,
Bagel Breakfast Wednesdays, Free Lunch Fridays, Flexible Spending Benefits,
Gym Membership, 401K, Open/Flexible Vacation, Annual Performance Review and
STOCK Options, all in a Beautiful Business Park in Santa Monica, CA.

We would be delighted to connect with you further about this opportunity!

<http://www.cornerstoneondemand.com/careers>

Winston Bonnheim, wbonnheim@csod.com, 425-877-4838

------
infinityetc
Location: Palo Alto, CA (new office)

Company: Inscopix

Website: <http://www.inscopix.com> (<http://www.inscopix.com/careers>)

Inscopix is pioneering a new paradigm in the quest to understand the brain and
its diseases. Combining revolutionary technology and methods for the imaging
of large-scale neural activity in a naturally behaving subject, Inscopix has
developed the enabling means to relate causal neural circuit dynamics to
corresponding behavior.

[http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/health&id=...](http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/health&id=9011634)

Positions:

1\. Software Developer <http://www.inscopix.com/careers/software-developer>

2\. Product Engineer <http://www.inscopix.com/careers/staff-product-engineer>

3\. Imaging Data Scientist [http://www.inscopix.com/careers/imaging-data-
scientist-softw...](http://www.inscopix.com/careers/imaging-data-scientist-
software-developer)

4\. Neurobiology Research Scientist
[http://www.inscopix.com/careers/neurobiology-
researchscienti...](http://www.inscopix.com/careers/neurobiology-
researchscientist-field-application-scientist)

Email me, travis@inscopix.com, if you are interested or have any questions.

------
gummihaf
Palo Alto, CA.

Tinker Square is a recently-funded startup working on an Android application
that uses natural language processing and machine learning to enhance everyday
conversation. Yeah, I know, a little vague, we're not quite ready to publicly
tell more, but we think we're doing something exciting and fun. The team has
been at Siri, Apple, Yahoo, Google, and AOL/TechCrunch.

We're looking to hire NLP and machine learning experts, if interested in
learning more, email jobs@cuanoo.com

------
jenrobinson
Big Frame | Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA

We’re looking for someone who loves to build things on the web with the latest
front end technologies. The ideal candidate will be approximately 75% engineer
and 25% UX designer. You should have a portfolio or github account that you’re
proud to show off.

About you:

    
    
      * Mastery of JavaScript, jQuery and HTML/CSS
      * Knowledge of client-side frameworks like Backbone.js
      * Ability to figure things out, get things done, 
        and adapt to frequent changes
      * Familiarity with distributed version control (Git)
      * Bonus points for experience with Ruby on Rails, SASS, 
        and other parts of the stack
    

Competitive salary, bonus, equity, benefits, and all the perks of working for
a small, well-funded startup.

About Us

Big Frame is a leading media company in the video entertainment space. We’re
building sustainable media brands around YouTube’s best talent and connecting
advertisers to targeted audiences. It’s a radical time in the television
business and Big Frame is driving the evolution. Join us!

To Apply

View the full description at <http://www.bigfra.me/job-listings/front-end-
engineer/>. Send us a brief note including your portfolio or Github profile at
jobs@bigfra.me.

------
agent462
Minneapolis, MN - Full-time - Operations Engineer

BestBuy.com is looking for top Operations Engineering talent to continuously
transform our infrastructure using leading open-source technologies. You will
have the ability to help shape a best-in-class operations team. We focus on
agile operations with a devops culture. You will have the ability to work at
large web scale to support a multi-billion dollar ecommerce site.

Responsibilities

\- Manage a multi-origin, zero-downtime, highly scalable web infrastucture.

\- Build, scale, and secure www.bestbuy.com infrastructure, focusing
specifically on a fully automated Linux environment

\- Design, develop and improve automation and tools for systems management,
including development of scripts for our fully automated environment with
Opscode Chef

\- Develop operational practice for technologies like Opscode Chef; multiple
Public Cloud platforms; Basho Riak; Cassandra; Tomcat; Apache; Nginx; Sensu;
Splunk; Graphite; Solr

\- Perform zero-downtime deployments accross multiple globally distributed
origins.

\- Focus on building solutions from scratch or using leading open-source
technologies. Focus on quality solutions that may be open-sourced, like
Opscode Chef cookbooks, via the Apache 2.0 license.

\- Participate in a L2-L3 rotating 24/7 oncall schedule. Rougly one week out
every six, schedule frequency may change by team size.

[http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Operations-
Enginee...](http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Operations-Engineer-Job-
MN-55423/2454490/)

------
caffeineninja
Life360 (<http://www.life360.com>), San Francisco, CA

Android Developer

iOS Developer

API Engineer

Apply here: <http://www.life360.com/jobs>

We've got 25 people and are growing, and we're looking for new people to add
to the technical team. Life360 keeps your family safe and in sync: know where
your family members are located, when they need help and what's on their minds
with our private group chat.

With 30 million registered users, Life360 is the world’s largest mobile family
safety service, and one of the fastest growing geolocation apps on the market.
Our platform spans across iOS, Android, Blackberry with along with a growing
web presence.

Do you believe Android apps can be beautiful? Do you care deeply about the
user experience of an app? Then you might be a good fit for our team! Life360
offers a fantastic challenge for Android developers looking to make awesome
apps used by millions of family members. Our apps collectively process over
200 million location points / day. If you're looking for a place to make a
significant impact, then look no further. Also we are in the heart of foggy
SF! Enjoy your life, opt out of the south bay commute!

<http://www.life360.com/jobs>

------
adamtait
Rally.org: Full stack developer San Francisco, CA

Rally.org is an ambitious venture for good - always looking to expand on what
the intersection of money and values can mean for the world at large. Our
platform today helps users connect and fundraise around what matters
amplifying their stories to reach more people. We're proud to have raised the
largest round ever on AngelList ($8mm) with a great team of investors
including Kevin Rose, Mike Maples, and Reid Hoffman.

We're a small team of developers in the heart of SF that work across our rails
stack, from optimizing relational database queries to building smooth
javascript interactions. We work together closely, iterate quickly, and deploy
to production daily. We're proud of our pragmatic culture and push each other
through pairing, code reviews and speaking up. We use tools like Rails, Redis,
Pig, Chef, Marionette.js, and D3-js.

We work hard and we have fun, too. Bi-monthly team dinners, in-office yoga &
pilates, ping-pong breaks, and an unlimited vacation policy.

We're looking for passionate engineers to join the team. You'll be given a ton
of responsibility, wear as many different hats as you want, and have a massive
impact on both our technology and business.

Get in touch with us at jobs@rally.org.

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK

Makers Academy (<http://www.makersacademy.com>) is an 10 week, intensive,
full-time course in web development. We only accept the best students, teach
them the basics of web development and help find a job as a junior software
developer. We're expanding, so we're looking for additional teachers.

Teaching is hard but very rewarding and enjoyable. We're looking for
contractors (10+ weeks) experienced with Ruby, Rails and related technologies
who can not only write beautiful code but can explain how they do it.

We started Makers Academy to address both growing demand for developers and
high unemployment rates. We don't believe in lectures but we spend most time
coding (pairing) and the rest of the time doing interactive workshops. The
main thing we're teaching is the mindset of a developer, the ability to
understand and solve unexpected challenges.

We're funded by our parent company, Forward Internet Group
(<http://www.forward.co.uk>). Our pay is competitive (not to mention usual
perks like massage, video games and breakfasts)

If you'd like to know more about why we started Makers Academy and how we
teach, please email me at evgeny@makersacademy.com.

------
benblair
Location: Chicago, IL

Position: Software Engineer

Company: MarkITx

MarkITx is looking for talented generalists join our software engineering
team. We want colleagues who are smart and get things done, who are inveterate
builders, tinkerers and detectives. We hire people not experience levels, so
we have a place for you whether you have been building real-time trading
systems for a decade, or are fresh out of school.

MarkITx is a B2B exchange for buying and selling IT hardware (anything that
goes into a datacenter). We are disrupting the $350B secondary IT market by
bringing simplicity and transparency to a process that is currently painful,
ugly and untrustworthy. We are a funded startup, working out of 1871. We are a
very talented, deeply experienced and tight-knit team. We have some of the
best backers and advisors in Chicago. We’ve proven the model, with over $20MM
in orders and over $150k per week in transactions, roughly doubling every
month. We’re just getting started, and we need your help to scale that.

Building a commodities exchange from scratch is an unique challenge. Working
with a world class team of designers, front-end developers and industry
experts, you will build the beating heart of our trading platform. You will
become an expert in every layer of our stack, including Node.js,
ElasticSearch, Redis and AWS. You’ll integrate with dozens of APIs from
services like FedEx, Dwolla, Dropbox and NetSuite. You’ll help build and
document our own API so that our users can tap directly into the exchange.

If that sounds like fun, see the details at
<https://www.markitx.com/careers#engineer>

------
bigsassy
Washington, DC: Senior Software Engineer

I'm a Python developer working for the Schroeder Institute, a non-profit
research organization supported by the American Legacy Foundation (who run The
Truth anti-smoking campaign). Our offices are located in Dupont Circle.

My team has an open position. Our mission is to build software that moves
public health forward. We have projects ranging from a Facebook app for an NIH
grant studying virality techniques on Facebook to a multi-tenant dynamic text
messaging system designed to integrate into everything from public health
campaigns to medical electronic record systems.

We spend every day literally making the world a better place. And we do it
with technologies like:

    
    
        * Python/Django
        * Heroku
        * AWS
        * Twilio
    

So if that sounds interesting to you, and you like awesome benefits like:

    
    
        * A fun and friendly team
        * Catered lunch two days a week
        * 4 weeks vacation and 13 holidays
        * Full health and dental coverage for you and your immediate family at no charge
        * 401K contributions that are just...incredibly generous.  Very very generous.
        * And more!  The benefits are absolutely incredible here.
    

And like being paid a competitive salary, then please apply at the offical job
posting here:

<http://legacyforhealth.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-404357.html>

If you have any questions, feel free to e-mail them to me at
epalakovichcarr@legacyforhealth.org, or look me up at PyCon. We'll have a
poster session, and a couple of us will be running the 5k :)

------
samdjohnson
Chicago, IL - Full-Time Front End Developer, The Onion
(<http://www.theonion.com>)

The Position

We’re looking for someone to bring the front end of The Onion to the next
level. You'll be responsible for major features on our site and will weigh in
on engineering and product design decisions.

If you were here in the last 6 months, you would have: \- Built a front-end
system to prefetch content in the browser. \- Created an HTML5 iPad app from
scratch. \- Built prototypes and apps with node.js, require.js, mustache, and
more. \- Watched bands play in our brand new studio[1]

You \- Want the opportunity to create new tech, not just reuse jQuery plug-
ins. \- Has well-formed opinions on the latest happenings in Javascript
(node.js, coffeescript, client-side templating, etc). \- Is sick of supporting
IE6 (we don't). \- Can handle multiple projects going on simultaneously. \-
Has built systems with front-end frameworks.

Interested? Apply here[2].

[1] <http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-walkmen-cover-rem,38887/> [2]
<https://www.smartrecruiters.com/TheOnion/70646318>

------
philsalesses
Essess - Boston, MA

Here's a posting we sent out last week to a few MIT mailing lists:

Looking for a startup job? Want to make a difference? I, along with another
MIT Media Lab grad, work at Essess and we're hiring.

We looking for coders, building scientists, and computer vision experts.

About our company: Forbes called us the "Google Street View of energy
efficiency". We use thermal cameras to map energy leaks at city scales to help
our customers make smart decisions about their energy use.

Our first product, launching in the next month, is a home energy report that
will allow home owners to literally see the heat leaking from their homes,
allowing them make informed decisions about possible improvements.

Here's our big idea: In the coming years, we want to create a nationwide
energy market to allow us to identify properties that would benefit the most
from an energy efficiency upgrade.

We would offer free home improvements to homeowners. In return, the homeowner
agrees to a fixed energy bill for some period of time. The homeowner, instead
of paying the utilities directly, would pay us and in return would receive a
lower, predictable monthly energy bill.

Our mission is to build and drive this market. We're excited about using
technology to help the environment and help people live more comfortable,
less-impactful lives.

That's our idea… but we need your help make it a reality.

Come talk to us! Email phil@essess.com for more details.

And, for those interested, here's an example image: <http://imgur.com/tmWRh5Y>

------
pixelparts

        Sr. Network Engineer - Mobile Gaming - San Francisco - FULL-TIME, H1B welcome
     

At MunkyFun you’ll be part of a small team supporting multiple products at all
stages of development (prototype to live ops). On the webserver front you’ll
be writing and optimizing web server Python code (publicly over 500k DAU),
designing and optimizing MySQL for a healthy 8 digit player count and scaling
AWS servers. For synchronous multiplayer you’ll write both client and server
high perfomance C/C++ (we were the first mobile FPS to support 5v5 players and
it was over Edge!). When it comes to analytics you’ll help us refine our home
grown system and improve our dashboards. We have proven tech and a team here
to teach and support you where needed of course!

The MunkyFun studio is an independently owned mobile game company comprised of
industry veterans with roots in console gaming. Founded in 2008 on the tails
of the first mobile app store, MunkyFun has shipped over 15 high quality games
across various platforms. These critically acclaimed games have received
awards, appeared in prime time network TV ads, achieved App of the Week on
both iPhone and iPad, and have taken position in special categories on the
Apple App Store, as well as showcased as part of the unveiling of iPhone4.

Here at MunkyFun, we believe all hard work should be equally rewarded,
regardless of the role. Therefore, we offer a very generous profit sharing
program that keeps all Munkys fully invested in the success of the company. We
also offer a phenomenal benefits package, including 401k matching and health
care.

Additional positions: <http://www.munkyfun.com/job-opening/>

------
paraschopra
Delhi, India - Full time roles

Visual Website Optimizer <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>

We're hiring for following roles:

\- Customer Happiness Engineers

\- Sales Executives / Lead Generators

\- Paid Marketing Experts

We are one of the SaaS startups in India that have 2300+ active paying
customers over 60+ countries worldwide. We're out there to redefine A/B
testing and analytics. Join our team: <http://team.wingify.com/>

------
goofygrin
Location: Frisco Texas (Dallas suburb)

Company: Third Corner LLC www.ThirdCorner.com

Seeking: Designer

Duties: Designing web sites, web applications (public facing and intranet),
mobile applications, marketing materials (the full gamut from logos to banners
to letterhead) in both raster and vector. Ideally you can slice stuff and if
need be get your hands dirty in the code. Human factors experience a great
plus as we're very user centric.

Seeking: ASP.NET C# developer

Duties: Our typical project is a 1 to 2 month project with a lead developer
and a junior developer. This is for the lead developer. You would be
reposponsible for all aspects of the project (database design, architecture,
front end experience , etc.). Designs will be provided by our design team, but
they are the base and you have authority to make changes as needed. Of course
you need to be able to write HTML, CSS and JavaScript. We have a core project
template/libraries that helps accelerate development that you'd help enhance
and maintain with the other lead developers.

You would also be responsible for investigating new tech and helping then
company make decisions on its usage (mobile toolkits, data bases, reporting,
payment gateways, etc.).

About us: we're a small consulting company with a track record of developing
applications quickly and effectively. We pride ourselves in being able to use
our business knowledge and user focused development ideal to build the right
thing first even without traditional requirements (ie we're really good at
taking the sketch on your napkin and making it happen quickly).

How to apply: email your resume and an into to info at ThirdCorner.com

------
Qworg
Pittsburgh, PA - Deeplocal

Fulltime iOS, Android and Web Developers

Deeplocal is an experience company - tenuously hooked into the advertising and
marketing world. We're looking for great "T-shaped" people who want to do
amazing work.

We started as a software company that spun out of an art group that spun out
of a punk band. Forget the titles and the industry. We care about making cool
work that we can be proud of. We work in a lot of areas that most advertising
agencies do not: product design, innovation consulting, industrial design, and
fabrication.

We’ve presented at SXSW (we’re speaking again this year), been talked about in
major media like Gizmodo, Yahoo, Wired, Fast Company, and Engadget, received
awards from The One Club, Contagious, Cannes, Webbys, Communication Arts, and
Print, and been featured on a BloombergTV special. We’re not bragging, we’re
just proud of what we are able to do together and if you are capable and want
to do this type of work, we are the company for you.

Come check out our work at <http://www.deeplocal.com/>

If you're interested, you can apply directly:
<http://deeplocal.theresumator.com/>

------
mattvarchar
Xero: Senior Android Developer

Wellington, New Zealand

Xero (<http://www.xero.com>) develops an accounting platform for small
businesses. We have offices in NZ, Australia, the UK and San Francisco. We're
well-funded and publicly listed on the New Zealand and Australian stock
exchanges. We have over 135,000 paying small business customers using our
product and we have consistently doubled our user base since we established
operations in 2006.

We're looking for an Android Developer to bring the Xero experience to Android
devices. You'll be fanatical about user experience, knowledgable about the
Android platform and committed to creating great Android applications.

We're looking for someone to join our team in our Wellington office, so if
you're looking for an opportunity to relocate to New Zealand and embark on a
grand adventure on the other side of the world, this is it.

You'll be the first hire into our Android team and will lead that team as we
bring on more staff and our needs grow.

For more details and to apply: <http://www.xero.com/about/careers/job/1232743>

Happy to take questions at matt2[at]xero[dot]com.

------
SeanOC
New York, NY - Full Time - Application Engineer

Bitly is seeking an application engineer to create the next generation of our
social media sharing product, enabling social media producers to better
understand, engage and interact with their audience. This is a great position
for you if love building products that generate insights from massive amounts
of data and simplify workflow to make your users the hero.

You obsess about software quality, scalability, and usability You have
mastered at least one server-side programming language (Python, Ruby, Java, C,
C++) You have experience with a relational datastore You have some experience
with non-relational datastores You have experience with Javascript, HTML and
CSS You are a hacker at heart, with wide and varied interests

Bitly is based in NYC's Union Square. Benefits include Macs with huge
monitors; a kitchen filled with your favorite treats; flexible hours; frequent
guest speakers; company-sponsored training and conferences; excellent health
benefits; equity; and a chance to do work impacting millions of users and the
underlying fabric of the social web.

Apply at <http://bit.ly/15nLfsB>

------
Ave
UXP Systems (<http://www.uxpsystems.com>) Toronto, Canada

We're building a platform and corresponding front-end clients for mobile, web,
smart TVs, and set top boxes which interfaces with various cable
providers/telcos' existing infrastructure and enables these companies to bring
their offerings up to par in the age of Netflix and smart TVs.

We're looking for front-end developers as well as UX designers to help flesh
out the existing front-end projects we have, as well as help define the
direction - both visually and architecturally - of the UI going forward.

On the front-end, we're using Backbone, SVG for markup and animations on
hardware-constrained set top boxes, and HTML/CSS for mobile, web, and smart
TV. Alot of the front-end challenges we deal with here have to do with trying
to optimize our application in order to provide a great user experience when
dealing with the limited hardware capabilities of certain hardware platforms
we use - we think existing TV solutions are subpar, and we aim to provide
something people will enjoy using.

Apply at careers@uxpsystems.com, or you can contact me directly at
kevin.wei@uxpsystems.com.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 8mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
      
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
JonahBraun
REMOTE JavaScript Lead (and developers) at Fluid (or onsite in SF)

The project:

    
    
      - A large and innovative *app platform* written in JavaScript.
      - Awesome design by our renowned user experience team.
      - Well funded with a solid revenue model going forward.
    

You (the lead):

    
    
      - Can't wait to design and build a cool app platform the *right* way.
      - Knows JavaScript inside and out and has the experience to prove it.
      - Passion for writing modular and testable code.
      - Understand the complexities of building large scale JS apps.
      - Has significant experience with one or more JS MVC frameworks.
      - Understands the full technology stack.
    

You (the developer):

    
    
      - Uses the Good Parts of JS.
      - Experience with testing libraries such as Jasmine or Mocha.
      - Experience with JavaScript patterns for taming asynchronous behaviors.
      - Understand closures, `this` brings you no fear.
      - Obsessive about learning the newest technology.
      - Strong knowledge of DOM libraries like jQuery or Dojo.
      - Know how to consume JSON via AJAX like the back of your hand.
      - Love to write maintainable code, and create widgets or plugins for re-usability.
    

Us (Fluid):

    
    
      - Awesome web agency with a successful history spanning 13 years.
      - We LOVE REMOTES.  Half of our eng team is remote.  We use a myriad of communication tools to make this work.
      - Cool SF office just outside the financial district.
      - Profitable.
      - Great work atmosphere and culture, everyone loves working at Fluid.
    

Email your resume: BuildThePlatform+hn@fluid.com

When you email, tell us about yourself and thoughts on building a platform. An
engineer will be reading your email!

------
geeknik
OpenDNS (<http://www.opendns.com/about/careers/>)

At OpenDNS, we're building services used by more than 50 million people every
day. You read that right: 50 million people. Our services add security and
privacy wherever our customers are accessing the Internet. On phones, tablets
and laptops. In airports and coffee shops. In big cities and the furthest,
rural corners of the world, alike. In more than 1 in 3 U.S. public schools,
globally-distributed Fortune 100 enterprises and hundreds of thousands of
households. We value innovation and technical excellence above all else. We
take pride in everything we do. If you want to do something that matters, come
work with me. =)

San Francisco Openings (Full-time):

* Sales:

Director of Channels, Enterprise Account Manager, Inside Account Executive,
MSP Account Associate, Sales Development Representative, Sales Engineer, Sales
Manager

* Marketing:

Social Media Coordinator

* Customer Service:

Technical Support Engineer

* Design:

Junior Web Visual Designer

* Operations:

Operations Engineer, Systems Administrator

* Administrative:

Executive Assistant

* Engineering:

Engineering Manager, Front-End Web Developer, QA Lead - Automation, Software
Developer in Test, Software Engineer, Software Engineer - Mobile

Vancouver Canada Openings (Full-time):

* Engineering:

QA Lead - Automation, Software Engineer, Software Engineer - Mobile

------
courtewing
Remote/SF/Dublin/Portland/Buffalo - Full-time - Frontend Developer

At Engine Yard, we're building new technologies that allow our customers
unprecedented control in managing their mission-critical application
architectures in the cloud. We believe that the best platform for our
customers is one that provides them the flexibility to run any software, on
any servers, and on any infrastructure provider that they want.

We're looking for a frontend developer that wants to be instrumental in
building highly-functional, client-side interfaces that bring that vision to
life.

I'd love to hear from you if:

\- you enjoy writing JavaScript and have significant experience building
complex user interfaces with one or more open source frameworks such as
Angular or Ember

\- you are eager to make an immediate contribution in a small distributed team
of talented engineers and designers

\- you appreciate the ruggedness of prototypes, the power of promises, and the
beauty of functional programming

\- the idea of building a client-heavy frontend that interfaces with one or
more REST apps seems natural to you

\- you understand the software stack and have probably done your fair share of
backend development in your career, but it just doesn't excite you like
building the customer-facing aspects of software

\- you love to build awesome things and are not afraid to show it

If you have any questions about this position, feel free to contact me
directly (check my profile).

Check out the official job description and/or apply for this position at
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oPEaXfwk&s=HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oPEaXfwk&s=HN)

------
astartupaday1
Seattle, WA - Haiku Deck - iOS developer, Front-End Web

Haiku Deck, a venture-backed Seattle startup, is hiring full time iOS and
front-end web developers to shape the future of our simple and beautiful
presentation creation app. Join us on our mission to revolutionize the way
presentations are created, viewed, and shared.

We’re a small team of passionate geeks who believe in shipping beautiful
products that our users love. We take pride in our work, and we are good at
what we do. We are on a quest to build a small elite team over a large
mediocre one, and as a result, we are extremely selective about who we hire.

500 million people around the world use presentation software, and yet the
tools they rely on to get their jobs done have barely changed in the past 15
years. We see an opportunity to rethink the way presentations are created from
the ground up, and we want you to deliver this vision. We have a fast-growing,
passionate user base and have been consistently ranked among the top 50
productivity apps in the App Store (without resorting to any shady advertising
tricks). We've been featured in the Wall Street Journal, Time, Fast Company,
ABC News, Lifehacker, and many more.

We offer:

\- Competitive compensation packages, including stock options + health
benefits

\- An office located in the center of the center of the universe (Fremont),
surrounded by great lunch options, walking trails, grocery stores, public
transit and bars

\- The ability to spend your time on software that thousands (and soon
millions) of people rely on every day

\- A fun, high-caliber, nice team that trusts you, and gives you the freedom
to build awesome stuff your way

Interested? Email me: kevin@haikudeck.com

------
necubi
As a meta-note, check out <http://hnhiring.me> for a nicer interface for
viewing these monthly posts.

~~~
hoka
I'd really like an imgur-style left/right arrow navigation, maybe with up/down
arrows being save/delete. At the end, give me a page with all of the ones I
'upvoted'?

------
tpimental
Care.com is a Waltham, MA based startup with a ton of open positions including
Business Operations Analyst, Director of Reporting & Analytics, Manager,
Technology Support Services, Program Manager, Production Operations Engineer,
Principal Software Engineer - Mobile/Android, Senior QA Engineer.

See more or apply here:

<http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html>

------
eevo
Chicago, IL / Madison, Wisconsin - Networked Insights

Hiring full time for a variety of positions.

Software Engineer (Java/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Hadoop)

QA Engineer

Front End Developer

Director, User Experience

Front End Development, Manager

Data Analyst (DA) Intern

Social Data Research Intern

Sr Machine Learning Scientist

Networked Insights is transforming the way companies make decisions by
harnessing the power of real-time social and marketing data. The world’s most
innovative brands leverage our groundbreaking technology, analytics and
experience to generate deeper consumer understanding and business advantage.
Networked Insights helps you put what consumers are saying in real-time at the
center of marketing activity to drive breakthrough decisions and tangible
business results.

Over the past six years, Networked Insights has provided solutions to clients
like GE, MillerCoors, Proctor & Gamble, Samsung, Revlon, and Viacom who
leverage social data toimprove efficiency and effectiveness across the entire
marketing lifecycle. In 2012, Networked Insights was named one of world’s 50
“Most Innovative Companies” by Fast Company and was declared as “unrivaled in
socially informed media planning and buying” by Forrester Research.

Careers page: <http://www.networkedinsights.com/about#slide4>

The jobvite URL has more information about each individual position and a link
to apply online -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListin...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qYg9Vfw2&v=1)

------
chicheng
.NET Team Lead (New York, NY) The Exchange Traded Funds Technology Team of
Bank of New York Mellon is seeking a team lead. In this role, the individual
will be responsible for working as part of a team to update a fast-growing
application.

We're switching over our architecture to DDD so it's soon going to be a fun
time. You'll have a chance to update our software infrastructure, our
development policies, and of course, have input into the architecture itself.

Detailed responsibilities include: working within the software development
life cycle to bring an application from concept/workflow to production;
creating the logic, performing the coding, testing and debugging of
applications; modifying existing applications/programs as a result of changes
in system/user requirements; providing technical assistance in the use of
systems software or utilities.

We're an ASP.NET/C#/SQL Server shop. We're currently on .NET Framework 3.5 but
moving over to 4.5 soon.

• Required:

    
    
      *	7+ years of experience using Microsoft’s .NET Framework 
      *	7+ years of experience using SQL Server (2005/2008) 
      *	C# 
      *	Object Oriented Design 
      *	Strong Transact SQL 
      *	Strong communications (written and oral) skills
    

Experience in the following would be a plus:

    
    
      *	Financial services experience (Securities Processing) 
      *	ASP.NET 
      *	CSLA .NET (Old architecture) 
      *	SQL Reporting Services 
      *	Domain Driven Design 
      *	Entity Framework 
      *	MQ Series 
      *	SQL Service Broker 
      *	Subversion 
      *	Unity/StructureMap 
      *	MSTest 
      *	JavaScript 
      *	SQL Integration Services 
      *	WCF 
      *	Web Services (native implementation) 
      *	Experience in standard SDLC (software development life cycle). 
      *	LDAP
    

Interested parties should reply to this post to vladrozenberg@gmail.com

------
BryantD
Location: Palo Alto, CA/Glendale, CA Position: Lead Mobile Games Engineer
Company: Disney Mobile

Disney Mobile, a division of Disney Interactive, is a leading mobile gaming
and entertainment network, reaching more than 1 out of every 3 iPhone, iPod
touch and iPad users. Disney Mobile Glendale Studio is the developer of the
Disney Mobile award-winning games "Where's My Water?", "Where's My Perry?" and
"Temple Run Brave" with a focus on developing new IP and building franchises.

We are looking for a Lead Mobile Games Engineer to drive the development of
our next generation of mobile games. This is a great opportunity for someone
to make their mark while working in a nimble, small dev. environment (that has
the backing of the larger Walt Disney Company).

To make your mark within the Disney Mobile space follow this link:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=87733)

You can also email our recruiter, Alison: Alison.Mann at disney.com.

------
atomos
Hey hackers!

I'm the CTO of a social dating startup called Coffee Meets Bagel
(<http://www.coffeemeetsbagel.com>) based in San Francisco, and we're looking
for a Lead Mobile Engineer to build our iOS and Android apps. We have an
existing app but, honestly, it sucks; you'd be rebuilding the apps from
scratch.

We are a small, close-knit team of 5 full time people. The technical team
consists of a backend engineer (me) and a front-end engineer, plus a remote
backend developer. You would be the first mobile developer. We're looking for
someone who has experience building either iOS or Android apps (both is even
better) so you can hit the ground running. Other than that, we are open to a
wide range of candidates - if you are a solid engineer, are highly innovative,
and are excited about a fast-paced environment where your ideas will be heard,
then please contact me at adam-at-coffeeemeetsbagel-dot-com.

Disclaimer: though it can help, even working at a dating startup can't
guarantee that you will find a date.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Bondsy -- Brooklyn, New York -- Full Time

\--------------------------------------------

About us:

Bondsy is a fun way to buy, give, or trade things with friends. Price items as
you want – $20, a hug, lunch, a new toy, or just a favor. Only people
connected to you can see your things, and you can create a beautiful webpage
to share beyond Bondsy.

Bondsy is a Spring 2012 TechStars NYC graduate.

<https://twitter.com/bondsy>

\--------------------------------------------

We're hiring an iOS Developer.

In particular, we are looking for the following skills:

Production experience with Cocoa, UIKit, AFNetworking, CoreData, CocoaPods,
and git.

Comfortable taking ownership of development of major features, with the
ability to produce modular, maintainable, and low entropy code.

Ability to do effective QA, and to instrument, identify, and highly optimize
memory-, CPU-, and GPU-bound operations

A solid foundation in system architecture, Objective-C design patterns, and
UNIX

Experience with agile-like development processes and ability to self-manage

There are a few more nice-to-have's:

Involved in the iOS community. User of open source Cocoa software. Open source
contributions.

Experience with KIF, unit testing, and AFIncrementalStore.

Email jobs@bondsy.com to apply!

------
aditya_d
Core Developer Toronto, Ontario

Trainify (<http://www.trainify.ca>) is a small scrappy funded Next 36 startup
in Toronto. We are building software that makes it easy for companies to train
their employees. We believe that employee training should be fun, fast,
individualized, and rewarding. We started just a few months ago and already
have meaningful traction.

What we are looking for people who love coding and building things so much
that sometimes they forget to eat and sleep, and who understand that the best
things are built by teams not individuals.

Your technical skills: Our platform is built using Python (Django Framework).
You must have experience in HTML, Jquery, JavaScript, & CSS. But we hire
generalists, we know that good developers can quickly learn new things, so
don't hesitate to get in touch with us. Bonus points if you have experience in
UX design.

Right now we are offering contract with immediate start.

So if you want to join us then send us everything you have about yourself
(resume, github, etc.).

Email aditya@trainify.ca.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is a 65-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Amsterdam, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google,
PayPal, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're
hiring for a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full
time, including:

Django Developer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-bristol/>

UX Designer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/ux-designer-bristol/>

Senior Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/senior-django-
developer-london/>

Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-london/>

Head of Production, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/head-of-production-london/>

------
lucaspiller
Dublin, Ireland - Software Engineer (Rails) - Full time

Homestay Technologies is building new and innovative software to disrupt the
education / travel industry. Our current products
(<http://www.niftyschool.com/> and <http://www.homestaymanager.com/>) have
done well to take over an industry currently managed by pen, paper and
telephone. We are now looking for people to join us on our next product which
will take things to a whole new level.

We are looking for Rails engineers who are equally happy digging through logs
as well as designing the UX for a new feature. We are happy using whatever is
the right tool for the job, so even if you haven't done Rails professionally
before, if you are willing to give it a try we want to hear from you.

We were founded in 2011, have offices in St Stephen's Green at the heart of
Dublin, and are well funded. We also have a table tennis table!

Email me directly if you are interested: luca.spiller@homestays.com

------
stevewilhelm
San Francisco, Mission District - Full Stack developer, Full Time

Euclid helps physical retailers understand their customers better. We are
engineers and innovators with a passion for analytics, retail, and finding
needles in haystacks. Among us are the co-founder of Google Analytics, a
member of ShopperTrak’s founding team, and senior executives from Ariba,
TIBCO, and Reuters. We are backed by some of the world’s most prominent
venture capital firms and advised by leaders in retail, technology, and
privacy.

Our data analytics platform is leveling the playing field for brick and mortar
retailers by providing them with the data and analytical tools to assess and
re-shape their business.

We’re seeking talented, creative problem solvers to work on the full
technology stack of our product.

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end.

<http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/>

------
slicedata
Palo Alto, CA

SLICE DATA

\- Team: MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google Research, Microsoft Research, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, Palantir, ...

\- Investors: a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Fortune 500s down to SMBs

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: smart hackers, ideally strong in data mining, who are also
excited to join an early-stage startup and grow with the company

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Ideally experienced with analyzing data sets, formulating data problems,
and building machine-learned models

\- Familiarity with Python, Java/Scala, or R preferred

CONTACT

\- <https://www.slice-data.com>

\- hiring@slice-data.com

~~~
epsylon
H1B possible ?

------
cwilterdink1207
NY,NY- Conductor, Inc.

Full Time Java Engineers with Hadoop, Thrift, Spring, Hibernate experience.

Conductor, Inc. sits in a really exciting software space. We're a SaaS B2B
company that offers marketing analytics software. Techwise the software is
really interesting: our product is a distributed web crawling & data
collection system that gathers and extracts information on millions of dynamic
documents. Marketwise, our product sits in a space that is expected to grow
exponentially as more and more companies focus on big data.

Conductor software engineers face some of the most difficult challenges in
enterprise software engineering. We have thousands of users logging into our
product every day and we collect over 4TB of heterogeneous data each week. Our
Web Services Team is responsible for engineering the core infrastructure
behind gathering and evaluating our analytics.

Learn more about the company and view our open roles here:
<http://www.conductor.com/about/careers>

------
heyitswin
Remote / New York, NY

Freelance writers, journalists, and industry leaders who LOVE video games.

InsertQuarterly.com is a new online gaming publication that will host great
pieces written by people with amazing stories to share, experiences to tell,
and insights to give.

We're looking for writers who want to share awesome stuff to the gaming world.
Email win[at]insertquarterly.com your samples and history. Thanks!

------
malandrew
Famo.us

Fulltime in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. No remote.

We're building the equivalent of Cocoa/CocoaTouch/Android SDK for web
applications. If you are a software developer with a passion for building
operating systems, high performance graphics, application frameworks and
software engineering tools come join us, because we're working on something
big getting attention from some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley
(although we can't yet say who).

Experience with functional programming and especially functional reactive
programming is a huge plus. Our main language right now is in JavaScript,
because that is what runs in the browser. However, we're still very small and
use of only JavaScript isn't set in stone. We're also considering languages
particularly well-suited for metaprogramming as we build out our developer
tooling (e.g. Clojure & ClojureScript).

Apply for jobs via AngelList, <https://angel.co/famo-us#recruiting> , or email
tyler@famo.us

~~~
zura
From user's point of view, I'd prefer something with static typing.

------
a113n
BIGLIST (<http://www.biglist.com/>) - Media, PA (outside of Philadelphia)

BIGLIST seeks a full-time application developer skilled in open-source
software tools, and with a passion for creating web and Internet-based
applications. You will help us build our next-generation products and
services. Our tools, current and future:

* Dynamic programming languages (Ruby, Perl, PHP, etc.) * Unix tool chain and design philosophies. We live on the command line. * SQL databases (PostgreSQL) and NoSQL data stores (Redis, Hadoop) * Web technologies (Ruby on Rails, PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery) * Message queuing (Resque, AMQP) * Agile development practices (Git, TDD, Iterative releases) * Email systems (Qmail, Postfix)

We recognize the best people are smart and adapt to new technologies, have
experience with this tool chain, and can sprint independently or collaborate.
Your resume need not match the listed technologies exactly if you catch on
quickly.

You will be an integral part of the company and will influence how we work.

=================================================== Start-up Agility. Stable
Company.

BIGLIST is a small, stable, and profitable company. Our "Software as a
Service" products allow companies to create, manage, and send email to their
customers and contacts. Our applications include a front-end web interface and
API for our clients, back-end processing to perform email distribution,
automated mailing list management, service monitoring, and statistics
analysis. Our office is located steps off of charming State Street in
Everybody's Hometown, Media, PA, and is walking distance to public transport
by trolley, bus, and regional rail line.

Please provide an ASCII, HTML or PDF version of your resume with cover letter,
and Github projects, blog, application URLs or similar. jobs - developer ()
biglist . com

------
committee
San Francisco, CA or our sweet, new office in Palo Alto, CA

<http://www.optimalsocial.com/>

Vision - Optimal, Inc. provides unparalleled audience data to help marketers
manage and optimize their social advertising campaigns, all in real-time.
Optimal was named the 9th fastest-growing, privately-held company in the San
Francisco Bay Area in 2011 by the San Francisco Business Times and PwC. We are
a Facebook Preferred Marketing Developer and are working closely with other
major social networks, but our vision is a more general one – to be the
numerati behind what it means to engage in a world where people are
voluntarily social and highly mobile.

Culture - We are growing very rapidly and occupy a unique position in the
social advertising ecosystem. Optimal is seeking top-caliber, motivated
individuals who view optimality as a way of being, whose curiosity embraces
both theory and practicality, and who are enthusiastic about applying their
talent to the future of social media: open graphs, real-time, big data, and
word-of-mouth at scale. Our culture is built around an intelligent and
professional look at the wider world of online and social media, but we are
also a group that doesn’t take ourselves too seriously. If you want to work
with smart people and change social marketing forever, come and join us!

We're currently seeking candidates for these positions (H1B welcome): Java
Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Cloud Ops Engineer, and Python/Data Engineer.

We're also hiring for non-technical roles within Operations and Sales (i.e.
Account Managers, Analysts, and Business Development Directors).

Check it out and apply here! - <http://www.optimalsocial.com/careers/>

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out directly to me: derek AT
optimalsocial dot com.

------
barryclark
DoSomething.org (<http://www.dosomething.org>) - Full Time or Intern in
Manhattan, NYC

We're hiring: Front-End Engineer -
[http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/Y1p1UI/FrontEnd-
En...](http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/Y1p1UI/FrontEnd-
Engineer.html) Software Engineer -
[http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/a8z6um/Software-
En...](http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/a8z6um/Software-
Engineer.html) User Experience Designer -
[http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/QMWFN0/User-
Experi...](http://dosomething.theresumator.com/apply/QMWFN0/User-Experience-
Designer.html)

A quick video about DS.org and tech, shot for our feature spot in Made In NY.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp9DKAnJboE>

Feel free to contact me directly at barry@dosomething.org if you have any
questions.

------
bkwok
Wanelo - <http://www.wanelo.com> San Francisco, CA Full-time, H1-B

Wanelo (pronounced Wa-Nee-Lo) stands for Want, Need, Love. It is a community
marketplace where people can discover, curate and buy unique products for
friends, family or themselves. By creating a platform where products and
stores are organized by people, individuals can define their personal style
and tastes, making the process of finding goods and gifts easy and enjoyable.

Most recently, our iPhone app has cracked the top 30 apps in the iTunes App
Store, which has resulted in the performance and scaling challenges for the
team to work on. You should check out our engineering blog to get further
details of what we're tackling: <http://building.wanelo.com>.

We're looking for Full-Stack Engineers that enjoy working on performance and
scaling issues. If you're interested send an email to barry@wanelo.com.

~~~
pgassee
Smart approach. Let us know if we can be helpful for your hiring at
Whitetruffle (www.whitetruffle.com).

------
mattdennewitz
Pitchfork (<http://pitchfork.com>)

Chicago

Hey all, Pitchfork (<http://pitchfork.com>) is expanding its dev team. We’re
looking for a someone with sharp UX skills and some level of Django
experience.

If you want to hack on things like:

    
    
      - http://pitchfork.com/peopleslist/
      - http://pitchfork.com/features/cover-story/reader/bat-for-lashes/
      - http://pitchfork.com/advance/
    

and help push us further, this is the job for you. Your contributions will be
seen daily by millions of people around the world, and you'll be a part of a
design and dev team whose work has been praised for not only redefining music
journalism, but influencing the medium itself. About you: You should have
real-world experience w/ Django 1.3+ as well as MySQL or Postgres. You should
have a good eye for design even if you're not designing the project. You
should love music; ideally you're familiar with the music we cover and the
audience we cater to. Bonus points for experience with Jinja, Sass, Backbone,
RQ, Redis, ElasticSearch or Solr, audio/video encoding, Vagrant; with AWS
offerings such as EC2, RDS, SES, and CloudFront; with typography and grid
layout fundamentals. Extra bonus points for familiarity with the infield fly
rule, the ARP 2600, 2600 Quarterly, and/or Green Flash Brewery.

About us: We're a small team of full-stack devs. We move quickly and fluidly
because the publishing environment demands it — not that we'd have it any
other way. We juggle a few large sites and several satellite projects, so we
make sure we spend our time coding, not staring at whiteboards.

We code a lot, we're rewarded by what we do (and win awards for it), and we've
been known to have a beer while doing so. If you're interested in doing those
things with us, send your resume and/or Github/Bitbucket profile to mattd /at\
pitchfork /dot\ com.

------
joelg87
Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) - Anywhere in the world (we're a distributed
team of 10 people in the US, UK, Hong Kong and Sydney).

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 500,000
users and are on a $1M+ annual revenue run rate. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we are looking to hit the millions of users
in 2013.

We've consistently grown 15% MoM for the last year and are expecting even
faster growth in the coming months through our mobile efforts. That's where we
are in need of some help.

    
    
        So, we're looking for an Android Developer to work on our app.
        This includes taking over most of the work of the app which has
        70,000 downloads and more in the Kindle and Blackberry stores too.
        If you've worked with Android before, that's great. If you're a great
        hacker and have developed in Java or other mobile platforms that's
        awesome also.
    

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work primarily with myself and Sunil, who has lead development
          so far and is now taking a more general tech role
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great
          approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
        - be friendly and comfortable helping our users
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and
          support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup before (would
          be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

One of our core values at Buffer is to "Default to transparency". I've told
you above how many users we have, and our revenues. We raised $450k from
awesome investors, and we are cash-flow positive. Within the team, there is
even more transparency. We have an Open Salary policy where everyone knows how
much everyone else makes.

Another key value we have is to "Have a focus on self improvement". The thing
that we do which I don't know that any other startups do, is that we have a
daily 'standup' Google Hangout between pairs of people in the team (the pairs
cycle each 2 weeks). As part of the call we share a daily improvement.
Something we're working on to improve ourselves. It can be related to Buffer,
but usually it isn't. Some examples of improvements people have worked on:
start blogging every 2 weeks, speak at first event, speak to a new person
every day, wake up an hour earlier. We all encourage each other with our
improvements, and this helps us push forward much faster than otherwise. It's
a really positive environment and there is built in accountability. Everyone
here seems to progress at an incredible pace, we want to do everything to make
that happen for you as well. Whether you want to start speaking, blogging,
learning marketing or have other areas of personal growth, you’ll have my
personal support and the whole team as a resource too.

If you're interested in all our values, you can take a look at them here:
<http://www.slideshare.net/joelg2/buffer-culture-01-16707113>

Since we have Open Salaries at Buffer, I can tell you right now that your
salary will be between $88k and $110k depending on your location (living
costs) and experience. You will also get equity in the 0.5-1.5% range.

If this sounds fun, let's have a chat. I'm looking forward to it! I'm Joel,
drop me an email directly - joel@bufferapp.com.

~~~
tommaxwell
I sent you an email, too. Nothing yet. :(

~~~
Nathanael
Maybe they're experimenting with a Buffer for incoming e-mails.

------
xoail
Dallas TX, Part Time, Art Director. CardDrop.com

Geez I do not have a fancy description of what we are looking for but if you
live around Dallas area, make web/mobile apps look beautiful and meaningful,
and have been aching to work for an early stage startup, give us a shout
(email in profile) and will love to talk to you about our ambitious projects
@carddrop.

~~~
boborado
Hey Team,

I imagine both of you are familiar with Stack Overflow so I just wanted to
pass along some information so you have it on hand. Stack Overflow also has a
careers section, Careers 2.0, which connects our community of 96,000+
developers and 18 million unique monthly visitors with companies looking to
hire the best technical talent.

I noticed CardDrop might be looking for a mobile developer in the Dallas area
and I wanted to see if you've considered using Stack Overflow as a resource to
connect with candidates.

Please let me know if I can forward our media kit to you, or if right now is a
bit premature to reach out. Thanks for your time!

Best, Robert

------
mferrante
Boston Full Time - All Software Engineers Ruby on Rails, Java, Hadoop, Python

At DataXu, we do real-time bidding on online advertisement placements and
increase return on advertiser investment by optimizing our algorithms.

See jobs at: <http://www.dataxu.com/about-us/careers/>

Contact me at: mferrante [at] dataxu [dot] com

------
BrightRoll
BrightRoll, the largest independent video ad technology platform, is hiring!
We are looking for talented software engineers to join our team in San
Francisco and Palo Alto. Visit <http://www.brightroll.com/careers/> and follow
our engineering team on twitter @BrightRollEng.

------
bentlegen
San Francisco, CA

Disqus is hiring Software Engineering Interns (Summer). We're looking for
students with a passion for technology, software development chops, and some
experience with either JavaScript or Python / Django.

If you're interested, feel free to drop me a line: ben@disqus.com.

More information here: <http://disqus.com/jobs/>

------
aklammer
AlchemyAPI - C++ Engineer - AI / NLProc / Big Data (Full-Time, Relocation
Provided) Denver, CO

Join a world-class team: Serious engineering -- solving real-world problems
using data analytics, large-scale parallel processing, web spiders, and
document analysis pipelines.

Work with awesome technology: Clusters of 1,000+ machines, large neural
network learning systems, GPUs, parallel arrays of SSD hardware, and lots
more.

We're looking for experience C++ engineers to join our team. If you can write
multi-threaded code in your sleep -- call us. If you love STL and Boost, come
talk to us. If you enjoy writing performance-optimized code that must run
reliably for years without memory leaks or segmentation faults, we want to
talk to you. You'll get an opportunity to work on some really interesting
projects that have a major impact.

<http://www.alchemyapi.com/careers/software-engineer/>

------
jstreebin
San Francisco, CA (remote possible) - EasyPost is seeking first hires!

Full Time - Backend and Frontend Engineers

We're a RoR shop that's looking for our first hires. We've been around for six
months now, have funding and revenue, and are looking to grow the team. (More
about our personal backgrounds on the site - <http://geteasypost.com.>)

At EasyPost we often receive bad data from our shipping providers. For
instance, SuperShipper (carrier's name anonymized for the purpose of this
post) may tell us it costs $0 to ship a package from San Francisco to New
York. What a steal! Sadly, this isn't the rate that gets charged our customers
at the end of the day we, not SuperShipper, look like idiots.

We are interested in how you would solve this problem. Would you ask the user
to check back later? Estimate the rate based on given data? Or do something
entirely different?

Sound interesting? Shoot us a note at jobs at easypost.co !

------
smilliken
MixRank - San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern)

Seeking: Data Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Summer Interns

Big data, web crawling, data visualization, machine learning. Happy to chat
with anyone— send me an email: scott@mixrank.com.

We're also hosting a friendly, casual programming competition tomorrow next
Wednesday, in San Francisco (SoMA) at 7pm. Email me if you'd like to drop by.

------
caetie
Developer, Quality Assurance - Akvo Foundation - Amsterdam, London, Stockholm,
or REMOTE at UTC -5 to UTC +2

<http://www.akvo.org/web/jobs#sqadev>

To apply for this position, send your resume and a brief cover note to
caetie@akvo.org.

Akvo seeks a developer to join our tech team that starts by contributing to
software quality assurance (QA, SQA) across two of our core products - Akvo
RSR and Akvo FLOW. You should be comfortable writing and running tests on
features and bug fixes, helping our team implement testing process and
frameworks, as well as engaging in conversations about our overall approach to
QA and feature development. At the end of the day, we are looking for someone
who is passionate about getting a quality product out that can have positive
global impact.

Core skills required: writing scripts for verification and validation testing,
enthusiasm for learning on the job and taking initiative to grow your role on
the team over time.

Desired experience: Python, Java, open source projects, working in a widely
distributed team, testing frameworks such as Lettuce, Selenium.

Our tech team is spread across several hubs, including Amsterdam, Stockholm,
London, and Washington DC. You could work from one of these locations, or
remotely from a home office. You must live in a time zone between UTC -5 to
UTC +2 (East Coast United States to Eastern Europe) and speak fluent English.
You must also already have residence or a visa to live and work in the
location in which you will be.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation with a big mission. We create open
source web and mobile software, and build networks of skilled partners that
can change the way development aid is allocated and reported. This is
important, because it improves the way projects are implemented in some of the
poorest parts of the world, making them more effective, efficient, sustainable
and visible.

------
zachperret
Plaid Technologies - <http://plaid.io/jobs>

San Francisco, CA - Full Time - Developers

Plaid is building the missing API for Spending Data - we make it simple for
any application to link with the data generated by credit card transactions.
In the process, we're generating one of the largest transactional data sets in
the world, and using machine learning to draw insights about how consumers
spend their time, money, and attention.

We're a small, all engineering team - looking to bring on more ambitious, fun
team members. Our stack is made up of Node, Hadoop and Hive with Mongo and
Redis. We're looking for experienced generalists, and prefer fast learners to
specific experience with our stack. Whether you're a developer, data
scientist, or or a resident philosopher we'd love to hear from you.

Contact: email jobs[at]plaid.io <http://plaid.io/jobs>

------
LiveTheDream
Tapad, NYC. (Software engineers: primarily scala, javascript)

We're pushing the envelope on writing high-performance and pragmatic software
in Scala. We're in the real-time ad-tech space, which means that we make
decisions on lots of data, very quickly (95th percentile latency ranges
between 5-15ms on 100k qps for one of our main services, and we can maintain
the same stats if we take down half of our servers). We also are rebuilding
our analytics platform to provide ever-richer insights into this aggregate
data.

If you're a front-end wizard{,ess}, we also have interesting and challenging
work for you! Create intuitive visualizations of key performance metrics. Make
it simple for account managers to tweak dozens (hundreds?) of possible
settings in our backoffice app. You will be instrumental in driving design
decisions.

tl;dr -> engineering-driven organization with fantastic people and growth.

Say hello -> toby at tapad dot com

------
shawnjan8
Mobify - Tons of positions!

We're a company based in Vancouver, and we're looking to fill a number of
roles. Most important to us is to get a product manager for the Platform team
- someone who can lead our team of developers in creating fantastic products,
and someone who knows how to successfully execute at making our products
successful. We are ramping up on two big projects right now and we are looking
for the right person who can help us make sure they are a huge hit.

We're looking for people who are passionate about the mobile web. At Mobify,
you can either work on the Platform team working on developer tools in
Backbone.js, Coffeescript, Node.js, Django, and more. Or you can work on our
Customer Success team, creating amazing mobile, tablet, and responsive builds
for big name e-commerce and publishers such as Starbucks, Lululemon, etc.

If you are interested, check out www.mobifycareers.com to learn more!

------
ggregl
Botify, Paris (France) or REMOTE (could be anywhere where you feel the best):
Platform Engineer, Data/Software Engineer

Build efficient distributed systems to crunch data from our in-house crawler
and the logs from the users. Deliver nice charts and meaningful metrics to
improve the ranking and the way people visit a site.

Who we are (<http://www.botify.com/team/>) and who are we looking for
(<http://www.botify.com/jobs/>).

We value creativity, fun, and simplicity. We love when computers work for us!
Technologies: python, scala, C, haskell, clojure, go... spark, Amazon AWS,
puppet, django, d3.js and what makes us efficient and things simple and clear.

An example of in-house development: <http://labs.botify.com/blog/introducing-
elevator/>

------
jasonsee
WillowTree Apps is hiring in Charlottesville, VA.
<http://www.willowtreeapps.com/jobs/>

Current openings include: Android Developer Business Development DevOps
Engineer Executive Positions iOS Developer PHP Developer Testing Technician UX
Designer Web Developer

------
gpodio
Podio - Copenhagen, Denmark (Full Time)

Podio, now part of Citrix, is a collaborative work platform that is already
empowering hundreds of thousands of people to work the way they want to by
building their own apps, without any technical skills. See
<https://company.podio.com/> for more info.

We're hiring for several different roles, including:

\- Frontend Developer: Hands on experience in latest web browser technologies
(object-oriented JavaScript, HTML, CSS), MVC-frameworks (Rails, Backbone,
Angular or SpineJS) and automated integration testing (Cucumber, Selenium,
Capybara and PhantomJS).

\- Senior DevOps Engineer: Experience in building, deploying and operating
large scale systems. Buzzwords: Chef, Ganglia, Munin, Nginx, MySQL, Memcached,
RabbitMQ, Celery, Redis, Cherrypy, Python, Rails.

\- Senior Mobile Developer: iOS, Android or both.

\- Product Analyst / Business Analyst: Working on both product and business
challenges and coming up with recommendations in all areas of the business.
Required skills: deep grasp of statistics, SQL expertise and some experience
in hacking scripts together for pulling data and automating the publishing of
results.

Our ideal teammate:

* Will want this role to be a keypoint in his/her career. This is an opportunity to join a company and a product that is very innovative and where growth is accelerating.

* Has several years of industry experience; start-up experience is a plus.

* Has hands-on experience in at least some of the technologies we use. Still we recognise that the best candidates will be able to learn quickly, so if you have scaled big platforms before, we’d love to talk to you.

* Enjoys working in a lean, agile, test-driven environment.

* Is passionate about technology and keeps on top of trends.

If you're interested feel free to get in touch.

------
bostonpete
Exa (<http://exa.com>) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston) | Full-time |
H1B welcome

We're a relatively small software company that develops simulation products
that are used extensively for product design in a number of industries (e.g.
automotive, aerospace, and motorsports). I manage the preprocessor group here.

Exa has a number of SW positions listed on our site, but I'm hiring for a
couple of positions that aren't yet listed there. Here's the more senior
position description on monster (I'm also looking for recent grads for a
similar, but more junior role)...

Senior Software Engineer – Graphical Preprocessor Development - C++
[http://jobview.monster.com/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Graphica...](http://jobview.monster.com/Senior-Software-Engineer-Graphical-
Preprocessor-Development-C-Job-Burlington-MA-US-118789067.aspx)

------
terping
San Francisco (Mission Bay)

Meraki (just acquired by Cisco)

Send resume to: jenna.williams@meraki.net

Responsibilities:

-Research and resolve issues reported by Meraki customers and partners

-Identify issues suitable for entry in the Meraki Knowledge Base

-Write, review, and release KB articles

-Work with engineering to diagnose and resolve critical escalated issues

-Identify, reproduce, and document bugs

Requirements:

-Basic understanding of networking fundamentals, e.g., be able to explain the functions of and differences among the link, network, transport, and application layers

-Outstanding account management, follow-through and problem solving skills

-Resourcefulness and attention to detail

-Fluency in English

-Excellent communication skill, both written and verbal B.S. in computer science or a related technical discipline

-4-year degree from an accredited university required

Characteristics of success: -2 years experience with networking products

-Experience supporting or testing LANs, VLANs, VPNs, NAT devices, or DHCP servers

-Experience installing and trouble-shooting Wi-Fi networks (802.11a/b/g/n)

-Ability to multi-task and to work under pressure

------
charlesmchen
FiftyThree, Inc. - NYC - Fulltime - No Remote - H1B transfers only.

Paper was 2012 App of the Year on iPad and was downloaded more than 7 million
times.

Paper is just the beginning, and we’re hard at work on what’s next.

We’re looking for app developers (but we’d also love to talk to web devs,
backend devs and designers).

• Love creating beautiful user experiences? We’re a design-driven company, and
you’ll have the opportunity to work closely with world-class designers. In the
last year, Paper won numerous design awards including the Apple Design Award,
IxDA, AIGA, and a Crunchie.

• Enjoy a technical challenge? Interesting problems abound.

• We’re a startup but we’re on solid financial ground. We offer competitive
salary, benefits, and equity.

Apply at jobs@fiftythree.com

<http://fiftythree.com>

Have a look at what our users are up to:
<http://madewithpaper.fiftythree.com/>

~~~
aseemk
Not that I'm biased or anything ;), but I can confirm this is an awesome place
to work! We're building some really great stuff, our vision is nothing short
of enabling people to create more effectively, and our team of engineers and
designers truly is world-class. Keep on creating. =)

------
adebelov
Virool (<http://www.virool.com>) - San Francisco, CA.

We recently announced our $6.6 seed round, and are growing at light speed. We
are making an impact on video advertising industry and want ROCKSTARS to join
us in this journey.

Here's the type of people we are looking for:

Backend Engineer - you will help us handle 1000 requests/second that hit our
20+ servers, store 10GB of data every day and double every month

VP of Network Growth - you will be signing partnerships with leading websites
and apps

VP of Sales - you will take our sales charts to the whole new level

UI/UX Designer - you will share our values with over 300 million people via
simple yet elegant designs of our products.

Ad Sales Manager - you will deliver happiness and peace of mind to our
clients.

You can see all open positions on: <http://www.virool.com/about/work-at-
virool>

------
xtracto
Guadalajara, Mexico (Ooyala: <http://www.ooyala.com/> ). We are looking for at
least 2 full time developers and 2 tech leads for Ooyala's GDL office.

As a skill set we only look for great devs no mattering the programming
languages they know. If you think you have what it takes to work in a Silicon
Valley company (Ooyala is based in Mountain View, California) but want to live
in Mexico then Ooyala is the perfect bet.

We offer free food 24h, catering service for lunch. Fun stuff to do (including
xbox, wii, ping pong table, and some nerf guns). We also offer the opportunity
to work with some of the top developers in Silicon Valley.

Oh, and the salary is also pretty good compared to Mexican standards.

See: <http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers> for more information and to apply!

------
andrewroycarter
Charlottesville, VA - WillowTree Apps is looking for smart, passionate
developers and UX designers. Android, iOS, Python, HTML and CSS. We are a
fast-growing, award-winning mobile development company and we hire the best in
the industry. Fun, open work environment. Check us out at
www.willowtreeapps.com.

~~~
hoka
Had the pleasure of meeting the cofounders at a career fair last year; really
nice guys. A friend ended up working at WillowTree and enjoyed the experience.

------
salsf
SF, CA; ecommerce technology leader

OUR CHALLENGE: ecommerce today is stuck as a metaphor of offline retail.
Online replications of the offline world may have extreme scale, but are
highly disruptable since they are based on brick and mortar paradigms not
actual customer/brand relationships. iTunes was the best online record store
imaginable, but Spotify is quickly disrupting it. Amazon is a (very, very well
run) giant Wal-Mart – ecommerce can be better than massive-scale superstores.

Our software changes the online retail from "superstores" to multi-year, high-
value brand/consumer relationships. We do this by facilitating long-term,
multi-SKU relationships between brands and customers. The first market we are
targeting is household products – because it’s huge, underserved online, and
going through rapid channel shift (and, the multi-SKU element works incredibly
well in this niche).

MISSION STATEMENT ePantry's mission is to shrink the environmental footprint
of American homes by making sustainably produced household products the most
convenient option for busy consumers. Our technology provides each individual
with customized ongoing delivery of branded sustainable consumables (e.g.
soap, laundry detergent, paper towels) simplifying the process of never
running out of the products he/she needs. You will enjoy buying toilet paper!

WORTH KNOWING

* High-friction (private) MVP reached $200k run rate in first month with $0 marketing.

* Annual ARPU >$500

* $40 billion niche with <2% ecommerce penetration

* Well-funded by the entrepreneurs & investors behind Hotwire, Friendster, Everfi, and Citysearch

* @RocketSpace

* Niche ecommerce works: Alice, Dollar Shave Club, Manpacks, Quidsi, Zappos

* Team of 4 full time. Founder was employee #1 at twice startups that raised over $100mm

\TECHNOLOGY LEADER: Experienced full stack web developer, knows his/her way
around ecommerce, managing teams, lean-loving, not scared of big companies,
desire to build something awesome. eco-warrior-ness not required. All titles
(CTO, co-founder) are on the table for the right person.

You Get: Competitive cash, above-market equity, full benefits, flexible/fun
environment, passionate team, and to leave the world a little better than you
found it.

CONTACT Would love to brainstorm about our challenges/opportunities over a
coffee/beer any time. sl@epantry.com

------
edftw
FindTheBest (<http://www.findthebest.com>) Santa Barbara, CA

FindTheBest is an unbiased, data-driven decision engine. We collect, organize
and present data in a consumer-friendly format so our users can quickly make
informed decisions. Each month, 20M+ users view our content on 800+ products
and services across 10 verticals.

We're backed by top VC firms including Kleiner Perkins Caufield Byers and New
World Ventures and just raised 11M. Also, our founder/CEO previously started
DoubleClick (sold to Google for $3.1B).

Located in Santa Barbara (Silicon Beach), we're a fast-growing, fun place to
work.

We're currently looking for software engineers and front-end developers. If
you're interested you can learn more on our website:
<http://www.findthebest.com/jobs>

------
beermann
San Francisco, CA: Senior Product Designer

You are a talented, hard working human being who is hungry to do big things.
You’re a doer. You’ve got the imagination to design heretofore unseen study
experiences, and the experience to see that they get shipped. You’re
organized, and it shows.

You maximize utility and minimize effort for users. You’d rather call users
“people”. You believe, as we do, that the product experience is the core of
the brand.

You’re comfortable working quickly and collaboratively, iterating towards a
solution. Your taste exceeds your ability, but only just. You reconcile
attention to detail with a broad product vision to deliver delightful,
seamless, multi-device experiences for students worldwide. Your work speaks
for itself, and when called upon, you can articulately speak for your work.

The idea of a million students relying on a product you dreamt up then
designed energizes you. You’re up for changing education, for everybody,
forever.

The job:

As Senior Product Designer, you’ll move product from sketching (wireframes and
workflows) to shipping (hi-res comps and production-ready assets). You’ll work
closely with product managers, developers, writers and researchers.

Must have:

\- Work: please include samples, or links.

\- 4+ years designing mobile- and web-apps for consumers.

\- Strong communication and presentation skills.

\- Fluency in Illustrator, Photoshop, & the like.

\- Teamwork comes standard.

Nice to have:

\- Product copywriting experience.

\- HTML and CSS experience.

\- Experience with exploratory research and usability testing.

\- Bonus skills: video production/editing, animation, illustration.

Email jobs at studyblue dot com

<http://www.studyblue.com/about>

------
natgordon
San Francisco, CA (full-time, salaried)

BabyList (<http://babyli.st>) helps expectant moms figure out what they need
for their baby. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. We’re
already making significant money, our users absolutely love us, and we’re just
getting started.

We were in the most recent 500 Startups batch, have a great set of advisors
and investors, and were voted one of the top 5 companies by Gigaom, Forbes,
and others.

We’re looking for our first (non-founding) full-stack software developer.
We’re a team of four (two are remote).

We use Ruby on Rails, MySQL, MongoDB, Javascript, jQuery, and soon iOS. We
think that great developers can come from a variety of backgrounds. The main
thing is that you’re smart and get stuff done.

Email me at natalie@babyli.st. Let me know what you’re looking for in your
next job.

------
rezendi
HappyFunCorp (<http://happyfuncorp.com>) - Anywhere

We're trying to find 5-10 good developers, and we're also interested in
designers and project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, but there's a
fair amount of other variety too (PHP/Drupal, HTML5, etc etc etc.)

We're loosely based in NYC, with another cluster of people in the Bay Area and
a third in Delhi, but remote engineers are very welcome - most of us
(including me) work remotely 90+% of the time. We prefer people with a
reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but there are always
exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email me: jon@happyfuncorp.com

------
pazimzadeh
New York, NY or remote. Intern or Junior developer.

Beagle is like Craigslist, but just for college students. We are creating a
simple, secure network for students to post and run tasks and errands in their
community. getbeagle.com

This is a chance to work on something that will be used by thousands of
students, and to be one of the first ten team members.

Beagle is a Node.js mobile web app that allows college students to post and
run errands on campus. We already wrote the API, and have designed and created
the HTML templates for the various parts of the app. In order to launch the
app, we need help doing a few more things:

\- Creating a node module that exposes the API to the rest of the back-end

\- Creating a messaging system between users (Socket.io or AJAX)

\- Implement an authentication (log in) system

Familiarity with MongoDB, CoffeeScript, and a modern HTML template language is
preferable.

Contact Philippe: pazimzadeh @ gmail

~~~
gailees
Seems a bit more like taskrabbit for college students, but I really like where
this is going!

------
grumps
Interactive Strategies is seeking a Full Stack .NET Developer in DC / DMV
area. Remote might be possible for exceptional proven candidates. No H1B -
Sorry.

We are 17 person full service web agency located in the heart of Washington,
DC.

We approach each project with a comprehensive strategy phase and then
determine the correct technology for the project. That often results in us
selecting Sitecore for the client's content management needs. For this
position, we are looking specifically for someone to assist on our .NET
ASP.MVC and Sitecore projects, and having production experience (jQuery, CSS,
markup) would also be quite helpful.

Requirements:

We don't care as much about years of experience as we do your talent and
passion. But here is the type background you should have:

Deep experience with the .NET framework Sitecore CMS/DMS experience a huge
plus Experience developing web applications using the Microsoft stack (MS SQL
Server, IIS, .NET framework, ASP.NET, ADO.NET, C# or VB.NET) Experience in
object-oriented programming Strong oral and written communication skills Web
agency experience Ability to apply creative thinking to technology issues
Curiosity to learn about new web technologies and approaches Experience in
PHP, MySQL and open source frameworks a plus

Your Qualities:

A team player with great communication and interpersonal skills Intellectually
curious with innovative and creative problem-solving skills Well-organized and
able to work under deadlines and multiple projects A highly motivated self-
starter Able to work effectively with other developers, account management
staff, and designers Someone who understands the importance of documentation,
but can also figure things out on their own Curious?

If this sounds like a place you would like to work, contact us at
programmer@interactivestrategies.com or checkout out the full listing
[http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-
develop...](http://www.interactivestrategies.com/netsitecore-web-developer)

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies (<http://neosmart.net/> and <http://systemdiscs.com>)

Chicago (REMOTE)

Looking for business development and marketing specialist to help our small
but very profitable startup enter new markets and establish new connections
with large corporations, computer repair chains, resellers, and affiliates for
our very powerful and very popular system recovery and repair products and
utilities, as well as help in marketing to individual, retail customers
directly.

We have real products and real customers and are addressing a real need in the
marketplace - we just need your help to better present and expose our
software! Focus will be on both B2B and B2C markets, creativity is a must!

Email us at neosmart@neosmart.net

------
jaymod
Epoxy (<http://epoxy.tv>) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full time ideal, intern,
remote and h1b considered)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Front-End Engineer and more

<http://epoxy.tv/jobs>

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel and Google/YouTube.

There are a number of senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for
specifically, but we're absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't
exactly fit any of those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby on Rails, node.js,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, and friends.

Sound like something for you? Check out more complete descriptions at
<http://epoxy.tv/jobs> or drop us a line at jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
btfh
London, Full-time

Chaffinch is hiring a junior web developer with knowledge of some or all of
the following:

HTML, CSS, Javascript, Coffeescript, Jade, Stylus, Handlebars, Backbone,
Underscore, Node, Express, Socket.io, PHP, CodeIgniter, Amazon AWS.

Please use the API to apply:

<http://chaffin.ch/careers>

~~~
krmmalik
Very smart recruitment process ;-)

------
expect_labs
San Francisco, CA (full-time, remote, H1B welcome) Expect Labs
(<http://www.expectlabs.com>)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Expect Labs is a startup based in downtown SF that is building a product
called MindMeld (www.expectlabs.com/mindmeld). We're backed by some of the
most prominent investors in Silicon Valley, including Google Ventures and
Greylock.

\-------------------------------------------------------

Our open positions include:

Back-end Software Engineer Front-end Software Engineer iOS Engineer Android
Engineer Designer Product Manager

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you are awesome and interested in what we're working on, we'd love to hear
from you. Visit www.expectlabs.com/jobs or shoot us an email at jobs (at)
expectlabs (dot) com. Thanks and good luck!

------
jnfr
Twitter (<http://twitter.com/jobs>)

Looking for new grads, (junior||senior) full-time and interns! H1B welcome.

San Francisco, CA

\--

Note: I am looking specifically for candidates for my team. However, if you
would like to apply to any other jobs at Twitter, feel free to contact me as
well.

Looking for one or more of the following:

\- Front-end/full-stack experience

\- RoR, javascript (use of JS libraries and frameworks is a plus)

\- HCI, UX/UI experience

\- data visualization experience

My team is responsible for the product and infrastructure behind an internal
tool that monitors services running across Twitter. We're talking big data,
big visualizations and big problems.

If any of the following piques your interest:

\- fast, iterative and incremental development cycles

\- full creative control of a web tool used by all engineers at the company

\- fun collaborative efforts with a small product team (we are only 2 people
right now!)

.... then contact me and let's chat more!

email: audiotape at gmail

------
acquia1
Acquia is hiring! We have fulltime openings in Burlington, MA and Portland,
OR. Contact me directly at michael.brown@acquia.com.

Does building massive cloud platforms get your creative mind racing? Do you
like creating automation and tooling to manage n-scale environments? ...
solving tough architecture problems? ... developing software to control
thousands of servers?

Summary: Acquia runs one of the world's largest platform as a service
offerings. Our Drupal tuned cloud runs on over 5000 AWS Servers and delivers
billions of page views monthly. We are seeking exceptional cloud
infrastructure engineers who desire to deliver world-class performance and
powerful tools for software developers to scale their web applications. At
Acquia, we are obsessive about our customers' uptime and scalability and are
looking for the same.

Job Requirements: •Strong software development and technical leadership skills
•Passion for web site configuration, tuning and troubleshooting •Deep, working
knowledge of OS, web server, and database systems (Linux, Apache, and MySQL
preferred) •Holistic understanding of the Internet and hosting from the
network layer up through the application layer. •2 to 8 years of related
experience

Basic Qualifications: •Design and develop tools that automatically deploy,
maintain, and monitor LAMP-based hosting environments •Research, specify, and
test hosting architectures leveraging your web, database, and OS knowledge
•Debug the toughest web service production issues •Share your expertise with
customers, partners, and the open-source community via blogs, papers, talks,
etc.

Extra Credit: •Languages: Ruby, PHP •Cloud hosting experience (e.g., Amazon
Web Services, VMWare, Eucalyptus) •Web Development (e.g., Drupal, CSS, JSON,
jQuery) •Configuration management (e.g., Puppet, Chef, Subversion, Git) •Web
security (e.g., IDS systems, DOS prevention) •Networking (e.g., TCP/IP, load
balancing, clustering) •Linux packages (e.g., Debian or RPM packages); Ubuntu
experience •Excellent organizational and communication skills, both verbal and
written •BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience

------
johtso
London, UK — Python / JavaScript — Full time

Crowdscores is hiring Python and JavaScript engineers to join our small,
London-based team.

Our mission is to provide the fastest real-time sports data through web and
mobile apps. Our product centres around crowdsourcing and aggregation and the
social side of football fandom.

We are looking for smart, self-motivated people interested in helping develop
our growing product and influence our technical direction within our still
young company.

We are looking for:

\+ Front-end engineers (Javascript + HTML5 + CSS) to push forward our rich
client web app development.

\+ Python developers to join our exceptional backend team working with big-
data, real-time processing and API development.

More info here: <https://crowdscores.co.uk/jobs/>

Contact us at jobs@crowdscores.co.uk if you’re interested!

------
mattdeboard
Indianapolis, IN - Front-end web developer - Relocation assistance offered

Courseload, Inc. (<http://courseload.com>) is looking for an experienced,
driven and disciplined developer to help us deliver first-rate online course
experience for our users. We have built an excellent team of front- and back-
end developers but need one more smart and passionate developer who loves UI
work to round out the team.

We are consistently rated as one of the top places to work in Indiana and have
a laid-back, results-driven environment. If you want to work somewhere your
work matters, where you can make a positive, lasting impact not only on the
product but also on the lives of your users, email me (my email is in my
profile) or jobs@courseload.com.

------
offsky
Toodledo (<http://toodledo.com>) San Diego, CA

Toodledo.com is a leading online to-do list with a companion iOS app. We
believe that helping people stay organized helps them be more productive and
less stressed.

We are looking for an iOS developer with experience writing large
applications. Our iOS app (toodledo.com/info/iphone.php) has been in the app
store since the beginning and is consistently ranked in the top 50 paid apps
in the Productivity category. You will be working on a team of two to continue
to improve and add new functionality to our app. Our goal is to make the best
to-do list and organizational tool.

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31215/>

------
TLCooksey
Senior Backend Developer

Redwood City, CA

We are looking for smart, motivated developer with at least 6 years of
experience building back-end systems for large-scale web applications. This
person will be a key member of a small, driven and very talented development
team building the backend infrastructure for a hosted SaaS platform serving
tens of millions of requests a day. You'll be apart of a team-oriented,
exciting, fun and challenging work environment. Are you passionate about
delivering first class products, and looking for a job where you have a
significant role and impact in the company's success?

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/backend-
developer/bg...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/backend-
developer/bgjSeEbN4r4Ry0eJe4efaV)

------
derricki
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great product
developers at all experience levels to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At
Lucidchart, we build killer graphical web applications requiring highly
available, secure and scalable backend services. You may have seen Lucidchart
demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote: <http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>
Talent and ability to learn are more important than years of experience.

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS of all levels. Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB
and MySQL. At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS of all levels. We build killer
graphical web applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the
browser. Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on
the Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from
an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

We're also looking for a product manager to help us coordinate the vision of
Lucidchart and our future products, develop relationships with key integration
partners, and be sure we always deliver the highest value to our customers.

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
jqueryin
Miami, FL - full-time - Frontend/Backend Developer(s)

<http://www.go.co/about/jobs/#FrontDev>

GO.CO is seeking an entrepreneurial type developer. We like self starters that
can handle managing their own workload. We're a domain registry who promotes
helping small businesses and startups get off the ground and succeed. It all
starts with a domain name and an online presence! We partner with industry
leaders including AngelList, Startup Weekend, Startup America, and
500Startups.

We're very established, stable, profitable, and offer 100% health coverage to
you and your family.

REMOTE is a possibility based on experience.

If you've got questions, you can ask me personally at corey@go.co, albeit I
won't be handling resumes as I'm a developer myself.

------
limorelbaz
Peerlyst - a "yelp meets Linkedin for technology". we are a team of 3
engineers plus 3 professors supporting us in various aspects of Machine
Learning. Looking for both front and backend engineers. We work with Java,
Grails and Hibernate. We just started subscribing users and will open the site
to the public in a little more than a week (will also announce funding soon).
Investors call us "the linkedin for products". This is my second significant
startup (first one - Discretix - provides security to the Samsung Galaxy
phones). We all work remote so you can be anywhere but we'd love to have you
in SF, if possible. Compensation is 80-110K based on your experience and
location. write to me at limor.elbaz@peerlyst.com

------
MattBelanger
WebCanada: Lead Platform Engineer / Architect Toronto, ON, Canada

Are you an experienced web developer? Do you know MVC inside out? Do you want
to work on a development framework and CMS?

WebCanada is currently searching for an Architect to lead development of
WebCanada's Live CMS framework and content management system. You will be
responsible for adding features to make our CMS even more intuitive and easy
to use, common modules for re-use across projects and will be a technical
resource on complex projects.

If you are interested, please check out the link below for more information:
[http://webcanada.theresumator.com/apply/hw2ehE/SENIOR-
PLATFO...](http://webcanada.theresumator.com/apply/hw2ehE/SENIOR-PLATFORM-
ENGINEER.html)

------
floydy50
London, England. Lead developer. Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

Who are we

Bar Pass Ltd, founded by two finance professionals with experience in
providing technology within the hospitality industry, growing and advising
young companies through from concept to profit. What we are doing Developing a
mobile application that provides customers in a bar the ability to browse the
menu, order and pay for food and drinks through their mobile device.

Where we are as a company

We are fully funded up to release of V1 and have a number of people looking to
back us after this point. We have had a several positive meetings with target
chains of bars, that are keen on our solution and see it as a higher quality
vision than our competition. We are well connected within our target market
and have some very senior industry players keen to take active board
positions.

Who you are

You will be working full time as CTO, working at our offices in London. You
will be responsible for defining and implementing our web and mobile strategy.
You will eventually have the opportunity to form and lead a larger team.
During early stages you may be required to manage contractors to help build
out some parts of our solution. Core requirements: > Comfortable being the
sole internal developer working on a new product from the ground up >
Experience with both back-end API development and front-end mobile application
development > Back-end architecture and RESTful API design & development to
support consumer iOS, Android and Web apps. > Work on integration with payment
processors and social networks > Experience building solutions which are fast,
reliable, flexible and scalable > Experience building for iOS in Objective-C >
Familiarity with Agile/SCRUM and TDD practices > Continuous Integration, cloud
based deployment and other DevOps/SysOps understanding

What we offer

Dependant on experience we offer a competitive salary and equity. The chance
to get involved with a great business from the beginning and decide what we
offer to our next employees.

Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

------
floydy50
London, England. CTO

Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

Who are we

Bar Pass Ltd, founded by two finance professionals with experience in
providing technology within the hospitality industry, growing and advising
young companies through from concept to profit. What we are doing Developing a
mobile application that provides customers in a bar the ability to browse the
menu, order and pay for food and drinks through their mobile device.

Where we are as a company

We are fully funded up to release of V1 and have a number of people looking to
back us after this point. We have had a several positive meetings with target
chains of bars, that are keen on our solution and see it as a higher quality
vision than our competition. We are well connected within our target market
and have some very senior industry players keen to take active board
positions.

Who you are

You will be working full time as CTO, working at our offices in London. You
will be responsible for defining and implementing our web and mobile strategy.
You will eventually have the opportunity to form and lead a larger team.
During early stages you may be required to manage contractors to help build
out some parts of our solution. Core requirements: > Comfortable being the
sole internal developer working on a new product from the ground up >
Experience with both back-end API development and front-end mobile application
development > Back-end architecture and RESTful API design & development to
support consumer iOS, Android and Web apps. > Work on integration with payment
processors and social networks > Experience building solutions which are fast,
reliable, flexible and scalable > Experience building for iOS in Objective-C >
Familiarity with Agile/SCRUM and TDD practices > Continuous Integration, cloud
based deployment and other DevOps/SysOps understanding

What we offer

Dependant on experience we offer a competitive salary and equity. The chance
to get involved with a great business from the beginning and decide what we
offer to our next employees.

Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

------
glaugh
SF - full-time, Front End Engineer

About Statwing:

We love analyzing data. We love the feeling of getting an idea, exploring some
hypotheses, and finding a surprising story in the data. And we love enabling
others to have that feeling. That’s why we’re creating the modern data
analysis tool, so anyone can get as much value out of their data as a trained
expert, and much faster.

Most statistical analyses are conceptually simple, but they’re so dressed up
in the arcane language of t-tests and p-values that they’re off limits to most
humans, and painfully time-consuming for experts. Most people fall back to the
much less powerful Excel (and its PivotTables), spending their time shuffling
data around an interface that’s barely changed in 15 years. Statwing
democratizes data analysis by making statistics easier to use and interpret
than even Excel.

We’re two Stanford alums and we work in San Francisco’s Mission District, near
the 16th and Mission BART stop. Our investors include Y Combinator, Jeff
Hammerbacher (cofounded Cloudera, coined the term "Data Science", built the
Facebook data team) and Jason Seats (cofounded Slicehost, runs TechStars
Cloud).

About the job:

Radically improving the UI for data analysis is the core challenge of our
company. As our first hire and only front-end specialist, you'll drive the
function and feel of our UI, creating entirely new ways of interacting with
data. You’ll meet weekly with the designer of the TiVo UI (an advisor of ours)
to sketch out solutions to extremely challenging usability problems, which
you'll then implement. You'll code in HTML, CSS/LESS, Ruby, and Coffeescript,
using Bootstrap, Backbone, Underscore, jQuery, and d3. And as the first hire,
you’ll earn significant equity and help shape our culture.

The ideal candidate:

Excited about taking responsibility and ownership over big pieces of the
product

. Comfortable with UI and UX challenges. Graphic design skills are a bonus (we
currently have none).

. Interested in data analysis.

. An extremely talented programmer, skilled with front end tools like HTML,
CSS, and Javascript/Coffeescript.

. Familiarity with the other tools listed above is a bonus. Deeply concerned
with system reliability, code quality, and front end architecture.

. Open to asking for help, taking feedback, collaborating, and generally being
a team player.

. Humor. Has a sense of it.

Email us at jobs@statwing.com

~~~
doktrin
This is an exciting product & opportunity and a great team.

------
taylorbuley
We're looking for a senior designer at Conde Nast's PARADE to help us reinvent
the online arm of a half-century old brand. Traffic wise, our network of
newspaper parters is many millions strong but we're working feverishly to
replace our flagship websites with WordPress.

We need a JavaScript-loving designer to take over from the boutique design
agency that's currently overseeing design strategy for the (yet to be
released) new site. The new code uses Mustache templates and you won't have to
bother with any PHP. We build CSS with LESS and would love to hear from people
who are familiar with Backbone and Require.

Email me at firstlast at gmail for info on salary and benefits. We work near
Grand Central in New York.

------
wallacrw
DoubleUp (<http://www.doubleup.com>) - San Francisco - Front-End Engineer,
Designer

We're online sports games of skill that allow you to play for money: play
short-term fantasy contests, win cash tonight. Suffice it to say that this is
a super hot space, so if you like sports and making money, this could be the
place for you.

We're built on RoR, founded by highly successful internet marketers (as in,
tens of millions of users and hundreds of millions of dollars), and we have a
ridiculously nice office in downtown SF with a sky high view of the Bay and
all three bridges.

Reach out to russ [at] doubleup after checking out our site, and let me know
where you'd like to fit in.

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - <http://ifttt.com/jobs> \- San Francisco, CA

IFTTT is looking for experienced engineers to help build the next generation
of its platform.

This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture of one of
the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work on
challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

We recently secured a new round of funding, and we work hard to do right by
our employees. New hires at IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full
benefits, sane work schedules, and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than
that, we offer interesting, deep projects and an amazing team experience. We
operate on the philosophy that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and
to this end we’ve assembled a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded,
talented people who happen to be great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the
next one.

------
DomF
London, UK Full-time

We are looking for a multi-skilled developer to play an integral part in
building a new curated ecommerce business. You will be passionate about web
technology, someone who builds on the web in spare time and a regular
contributor to the open source community. You will be a keen programmer who
consistently produces clean, elegant and readable code. Ecommerce experience
desirable. UI/UX skills a plus but not essential. An interest in fashion and
design is a plus but not essential. Join our ambitious team and build the next
generation of ecommerce sites that will change the way people shop. For
further details please email CV to Dominic Fendius: dom@gentset.com

------
Ovid
Amsterdam, Netherlands. No remote.

I have a blog where I try to help people move to other countries and one
company contacted me about helping them find people willing to move to
Amsterdam (I used to live there and it's a gorgeous city!).

So now I'm letting people know that there are front end, UX designer and back-
end jobs available there. If they like you, they'll sponsor the work permit
and help you relocate.

Front-end work is typical HTML, Javascript. UX designer is Photoshop, Gimp,
whatever you want, so long as you can do great UX work. Back-end is
Perl/MySQL, but they'll train good developers. <http://www.overseas-
exile.com/p/jobs.html>

~~~
zura
When I hear about Perl and Amsterdam, it is almost always that company (I
won't spoil it here) ;)

I just wonder, where do they keep so many Perl devs, assuming they actually
hire people.

~~~
Ovid
Because this is an experiment for the company in question, they've been very
clear that I'm not allowed to use their name at all. Thus, I can't confirm or
deny (I won't spoil it here) ;)

------
noahcoffey
UI/UX Designer for Formstack.com Indianapolis, IN

We're looking to add a UI/UX Designer to our growing UX team at Formstack. Are
you passionate about web apps and modern, user-centered web design? Do you
enjoy working in a collaborative environment that values critical &
constructive discussions about design?

Responsibilities:

* Work with the UX team to develop and iterate user interface designs for the Formstack app. * Translate design mock-ups into clean, standards compliant HTML and CSS. * Produce final user interface designs, adhering to the style and guidance of the UX team. * Work collaboratively with both the UX team and Development to implement your designs in an agile workflow environment.

Required experience / skills:

* 2 - 4 years of experience. * Experience in product development teams working on UI designs. * Experience or a high level of interest in UX. * Experience designing standards-based web sites that render properly in a wide array of web clients. * Experience using modern front-end frameworks and responsive design concepts. * Knowledge of how to best design to solve business and user problems. Ability to understand the needs of customers. * Design fundamentals including information design, visual design, industry UI standards for desktop and web-based applications, and ease of use best practices. * Experience with relevant design tools. * Strong written and verbal communication skills. * Strong understanding of HTML5, CSS, and JavaScript (this is not a development role, but a strong understanding of the advantages and limitations is imperative).

Awesome (but not required)

* Experience working on a UX team. * Experience designing for mobile apps (iOS, Android, Windows, etc.) and the mobile web. * Experience with Lean/Agile methodologies.

Other details:

* This position is located in our corporate office in Indianapolis. * Competitive salary & 401k. * We provide full benefits: dental, vision and healthcare.

TO APPLY: <https://www.formstack.com/forms/stack-ui_designer>

------
dustinsoftware
Bellingham, WA - Intern, Full-Time

Logos Bible Software builds award winning mobile, web, and desktop
applications. We design elegant user interfaces, APIs, scalable systems, and
reusable code. We pride ourselves on using the latest technologies including
C#, Objective-C, Java, C++, and JavaScript to build Windows, Mac, iOS,
Android, and HTML applications. We also use information storage and retrieval
platforms such as SQL Server, MongoDB, MySQL, RavenDB, and our own proprietary
content format.

Apply if you have:

    
    
      * Awesome coding skills
      * Unstoppable work ethic
      * Aptitude for any programming language
    

Send me a direct email at dustin.masters@logos.com if you're interested.

------
rsingel
Contextly

San Francisco, Remote

CTO/Late Stage Founder

We help publications build loyal audiences with tools that make life better
for publishers, writers and readers. We've got revenue, customers and a cool
roadmap (<http://contextly.com>).

We're looking for someone who can make the right platform decisions,
prioritize features and lead a team - while also writing code.

You should also think that radically remaking online publishing is something
you would be proud to do.

There's lots of fun challenges with big data, machine learning, etc, but you
don't have to be an expert in any of that. We're looking for someone who is
curious, motivated, wants to learn new technologies and gets stuff done.

Email ryan contextly com

------
KraigD
ATTENTION WEB DEVELOPERS: Indochino (www.indochino.com) in Vancouver, Canada
is expanding its Dev team!

Actively recruiting for:

Test / QA Engineers QA Manager Front End Engineers Back End Engineers

Details at www.indochino.com/careers or contact:

Kraig Docherty - Director, Talent Acquisition kraig@indochino.com

------
amorphid
SocialChorus (<http://www.socialchorus.com>) -- San Francisco, CA.

We help companies generate word of mouth advertising by turning their biggest
fans into brand advocates! We've already signed more than 15 of the world's
biggest brands and sales are skyrocketing.

Currently we're looking for a couple senior Rubyists to join the team. This is
role perfect for anyone who loves Ruby, XP, OO JavaScript, and working closely
with a great team!

Direct URL =
[http://socialchorus.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/0z0Y...](http://socialchorus.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/0z0YyK)?

Email = mpope@captainrecruiter.com

------
joecar
<http://payscale.com> (Pioneer Square, Seattle) Software Engineer, Consumer or
Software Engineer, Platform

PayScale provides consumers with free detailed salary reports for their
job/location/skills etc. Work on developing exciting ways to display this data
to consumers or work with over 457,000,000 facts about workers around the
world on our model, or both. Great company culture, people and environment.
Feel free to email me directly at joec@payscale.com or see more information
and apply here: <http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs>

------
blasdel
Knoq in Seattle, WA is looking for a Senior Rails Engineer:
<https://www.knoq.com/jobs>

Knoq.com is a well-funded startup that bring neighbors together and helps them
get things done. We are revolutionizing the way household services are bought
and facilitating neighborly interaction. We give people the ability to choose
the level of interaction with their neighbors while still enjoying the best
aspects of the place they live. Knoq also is a strong advocate of local small
business and gives them incredible tools to run their business better and
integrate themselves into the community.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Remote work is possible for exceptional
candidates who are US citizens and living in the US - but our office culture
is so great that you might really want to be here beside us!

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive Companies in 2013"
by MIT Technology Review (<http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/>). We
have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was
previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and
became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our
partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
(<http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure>), machine learning, NLP, algorithm
design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our new Palo Alto
office is still small, so new hires would have a huge impact on the culture
there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
magda711
Krakow, Poland & Chicago, IL, USA

Base CRM

We have a big vision and a highly talented team, building a groundbreaking
CRM. Everyone at Base has the opportunity to make a big impact on the
productivity of millions. Base is an amazing place to work for self-driven and
dynamic people who solve big problems that disrupt a multi-billion dollar
industry.

Apply at <https://getbase.com/careers>

KRAKOW, Poland: iOS developers Android developers .net developers Ruby
developers QA Data scientist

CHICAGO, IL, USA: Product Marketing Manager Online Marketing Manager Content
Marketing Manager Community & Partner Manager Sales Representative Account
Manager

------
TadSmithFlyer
CTO for NYC Event-Recommendation App (Flyer)

This position could be ideal for an up & coming Ruby/Obj-C developer looking
to grow into a CTO role, or an established CTO who feels like the excitement
with their current setup has fizzled…either way, someone looking for a growth
opportunity and great ride at a startup. We’re looking to replace our
previously incoming CTO, who was promoted unexpectedly at his current full-
time employer. We plan to pay salary commensurate with an established NYC
startup, with meaningful equity…not a sub-percentage that you might find
elsewhere. Flyer has been founded by two former finance professionals and is
building out its team in advance of a July pilot. We've been funding to date
on our own and have ~$1mm of capital lined up at ~$10mm valuation.

Our team is looking to get your advice, input and guidance on a range of
important technology elements of our organization. Areas of focus over the
next year will include scalability of the platform as we launch and grow the
user base and volume of content in our system, and feature additions as we
learn what users want/need.

Backend: we’re building our our Ruby-based API in the Padrino framework, which
should allow us better performance than Rails, while utilizing a similar
structure. We’d like to incorporate your vision as the API is developed, and
want your input on solving a number of challenges around the database and data
model, all of which tie in to Flyer’s core goal of delivering relevant event-
related content to users.

Front-end: a native iOS app using native iOS tools, developed in Objective-C
using the Cocoa framework. We will only use the most proven open source
libraries to make the code reliable and enjoyable. My co-founder and I have
been working on the UX for seven months: two full wireframing processes, weeks
of FieldTest user testing and tweaking UI, etc. We're looking forward to
getting these screens fully functional so we can continue to test and improve.

Overall, it’s been a very engaging challenge finding solutions across the many
aspects of creating this product. We’re looking forward to adding another
member of our team as excited about this project as we are.

Please email tadsmithflyer@gmail.com if interested!

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany

Looking for product managers (with/without experience), data scientists, QA
engineers and Ruby on Rails developers. Our company is helping to monetize
mobile&online games, we get a couple million users per day (growing fast).

We offer a friendly environment with a passion to do things the right way,
flexible work hours, requirement to work on-site but not all the time, very
international team - only a minority of our employees is German.

Will help will relocation, German language course and work permit as
necessary, this has become very easy.

More info here: <http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers/>

------
JonAtkinson
FARM Digital, North West UK, or remote.

We're looking for a Django developer:
[http://www.djangojobs.org/developers/django-developer--
farm-...](http://www.djangojobs.org/developers/django-developer--farm-digital
--uk/)

------
matttah
Setfive Consulting (<http://setfive.com>) we're looking for both interns and
full time. Both must be based in Boston.

We're a small web solutions shop, building custom web applications for our
clients. We do everything from ad servers to online dating websites to market
research applications.

We're looking for PHP developers, we prefer full stack developers and people
familiar with the Symfony framework. jQuery knowledge is also helpful. You'll
get the chance to work with a number of other technologies too.

Shoot us an email at hiring@setfive.com if you are in the area and think you'd
be a good fit.

------
jon_dahl
Zencoder - San Francisco - Ruby Engineers, Video Engineers, and Dev Ops

Zencoder transcodes millions of videos each month for a thousand customers
like Khan Academy, IGN, NFL, and Amazon. We're a small team of really talented
engineers solving hard problems and making developers happy. Great product,
office, team, and perks.

<http://zencoder.com/jobs>

We also have opportunities in Boston for engineers at Brightcove (who acquired
Zencoder last year): <http://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/open-
positions>

------
martian
San Francisco - Thumbtack - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million businesses have
listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses with new customers
everyday. Unlike many startups, we're well on our way to being profitable.

Our small team is dedicated to excellent engineering and design. We eat meals
together everyday cooked by an in-house chef. We work in a beautiful old
warehouse in SOMA.

<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering> and <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Email chris at thumbtack with questions.

------
melinford
Los Angeles, CA (Glendale)

Disney Interactive - Web Application Developer(s)

We are Disney.com and we like JavaScript and Ruby: Backbone, jQuery, <canvas>,
WebGL, Sinatra, and Rails.

We're seeking multidisciplinary dev-design hybrids with a passion for building
unique, creative experiences across the web and mobile devices, with a keen
eye for visual design and user interaction. Join us as we collaborate with
product, design, and UX to create Disney's next generation of web and mobile
experiences.

Interested? Hit me up: matt.linford{{at}}disney.com. Or check out the job
listing: <http://bit.ly/13CHyBa>

------
kevinprince
The Lab powered by O2

Slough, United Kingdom / Full Time

Mobile Developer

We are looking for significant expertise in one of the key mobile platforms
(with Android being preferred) and at least a basic understanding of HTML5.
Experience working in an internet startup would be a big advantage, as you’ll
be expected to be able to work in a small, close knit team, with the goal of
producing an exceptional product. If you can produce of clean, fast code that
is focused on great user experience and are comfortable with rapid prototyping
and iterative development then we want to hear from you.

<http://bit.ly/15Wr2Lz>

------
atto
Mountain View, CA - full time - hiring Scala Backend Engineer / Machine
Learning & Information Retrieval Engineer / Full Stack Engineer / Mobile
Engineer (H1B okay)

We're FortyTwo, a stealth-mode well-funded startup in Mountain View, CA. We're
working on a consumer web product that will be released in the next 5-6
months. We started about 4 months ago, and are looking for engineers who can
hit the ground running and work with our existing team. We use Scala, Play!,
Akka and JavaScript. Check out our site for complete job descriptions, and to
learn a little about us: <http://www.42go.com/join_us.html>. Also, check out
our engineering blog to see about some of the problems we're working on:
<http://eng.42go.com/>

• Backend Engineer:

Growing and scaling up FortyTwo’s backend. At this stage of the company it
means going all the way from building clusters of services, optimizing
concurrent processing, building data pipelines, working with various types of
databases and implementing devops automations. We are building our systems on
using technologies like Scala, Play, Akka, ZooKeeper and Guice.

• Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer:

FortyTwo is dealing with massive amounts of user events, analytics data,
social graphs and web documents. You will be asked to design and build a new
breed of Machine Learning and Information Retrieval systems that will be of
large scale with tight throughput and latency requirements.

• Frontend Engineer:

Design and build high quality, modern consumer web user experiences. Our
front-end engineers should be comfortable working at all levels of the
development stack (database, server, browser).

• Software Engineer, Mobile:

Design and build high quality, modern consumer mobile user experiences. Define
and implement APIs (library and network) for mobile apps. Our mobile engineers
should be comfortable working at all levels of the development stack (storage,
server, multiple mobile platforms).

<http://www.42go.com/join_us.html> or email us at towel@42go.com

~~~
atto
To clarify, at this stage, we are okay sponsoring a H1B visa, but would prefer
someone US-based already. In the future, we will most definitely have more
resources to commit to recruiting to people currently overseas. However, right
now, we are small so getting someone already here lets us move a lot faster.
Thanks!

------
morganb180
San Diego, CA - Full time - UX Designers for products & services company.

We're digital-telepathy, but our friends call us dt. We're the UX Agency and
Products shop behind SlideDeck, Hello Bar, Flare and more. We focus on ideas
that are challenging, rewarding and fun. We're growing on both the products
and client side of the fence and are looking for great UX & Interface
Designers to be a part of our team. ...Interested?

On any given day, you may spend your time:

\- Collaborating and strategizing with fellow designers or strategists to
bring client and product ideas to life

\- Focusing on betterment – finding new ways to make ourselves and the things
we make better

\- Sharing your creative vision with your team and clients

\- Teaming with developers to craft compelling interactions

\- Using design research and analytics to inform new designs and refine
existing ones

\- Writing a blog post on UX, if that’s what you’re into

\- And most important – crafting beautiful and elegant web interfaces

* Who you are. We’re looking for someone to help us bring forth new ideas, interactions and experiences that work well across not only devices, but audiences as well. You should be fun to work with, because you love what you do, right? You’re comfortable pitching ideas to your team and clients, and iterating on them swiftly. You’re constantly redesigning things in your head, both on and offline to reduce friction and improve experiences. It also won’t hurt if you have a love of interjecting well-timed movie quotes and a penchant for witty-banter.

Position Requirements

\- You have significant experience creating highly-effective and beautiful
user-focused interfaces across a variety of environments (mobile, web apps,
dashboards, e-commerce, etc)

\- You bend the Adobe Creative Suite to your will (particularly Photoshop and
Illustrator).

\- You have experience planning and executing both redesigns as well as new-
concept design projects, from start to finish

\- You have a strong understanding of use-cases, user flows and information
architecture

\- You have the ability to see and communicate your ideas to clients and the
team

\- Your design is well thought out, purposeful and has intent

Learn more at <http://www.dtelepathy.com/careers/ux-designer> and apply at
jobs [at] digital-telepathy [dot] com.

------
jonty
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site.

Lumi - <https://lumi.do>

We're looking for recommendation engineers, backend developers, search
specialists, and operations people capable of writing code. Our stack is
mostly Python, with occasional diversions into Java and C. We'd like you to
know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

You'd be joining an East London based ten-person team. We've been working
together for about a year, and have plans to expand rapidly in the near
future.

Either launch a CV at hello@lumi.do, or drop me a line personally if you'd
like to chat first.

------
paavop
MeeDoc: iPhone developer NYC (or: Helsinki). Your main task would be to steer
our mobile client development, mainly for iOS but also co-ordinating
android/WP dev. This is a hands on developer position with sw management
component. The job is based in NYC, but requires you to travel to Europe,
Middle-East and (in the future) Asia.

A fairly old product presentation video can be found here:
<http://vimeo.com/49555892>

We can offer very flexible working environment and a competitive package incl.
equity.

Interested? Please contact hackers@meedoc.com

------
adnam
If you're able to work in the EU, yuilop might be for you. We're a mobile
startup based in Barcelona.

Open positions: <http://www.yuilop.com/intl/jobs>

We're hiring mobile app developers, UX, SIP/VoIP, erlang/XMPP, node.js hackers
and also sysadmins, QAs and designers.

About us: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/with-millions-of-users-
in-4...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/with-millions-of-users-
in-40-countries-european-messaging-startup-yuilop-prepares-for-u-s-launch-in-
one-to-two-weeks/)

Drop me an email: adam -at- yuilop dot com

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India, Khitchdee (<http://angel.co/khitchdee/>) INTERN, FULL-TIME

Join a team building a tool to design SoCs. Origional engineering. Useful
technology. Looking for EE B.Tech / M.S. We pay a good salary and give you
valuable equity.

The technology you will build will enable the design of a new generation of
personal gadgets that are simpler, cheaper and customized to their users.
They'll replace this generation's mass produced PCs, iPads and iPhones.

Founder is B.Tech EE IIT Kanpur, MS ECE UC Irvine, Intel vet with several US
patents.

rohit@khitchdee.com

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime. Co-Founder of Styloot.com here. Styloot.com, is a
visual search engine for fashion. At 700,000 skus and 4000+ brands, we carry
slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as many shoes as Zappos. We
are looking to hire Python and Javascript developers. You will be working
directly with the product and will be making decisions that directly influence
the site. You must love coding - everything else we can work around. You must
have a github repo that you are proud of. Email us if interested - jobs at
styloot.com.

------
hglaser
Periscope

OUTRAGEOUS HACKER -- FULLTIME -- SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Periscope uses probabilistic algorithms to dramatically speed up data
analysis. Our current algorithms achieve 13-225x real-world-measured speedups
against up to 100M data rows. Come be our fourth Outrageous Hacker, working
like crazy to make both those numbers go up while shipping the first version
of the product!

We're well-funded by top VCs and our office in the heart of Soma is walking-
distance from Caltrain and Bart. We're experience-agnostic as long as you're
smart, get shit done, and excited to work at all levels of the stack.

Email harry@periscope.io

H1B Welcome

------
mickniepoth
Fronted developer at Readmore (Amsterdam, The Netherlands)
(<http://readmo.re>)

Readmore is a free service where you can start your own magazine.

Responsibilities \- Work together to create new and current features \- Create
and mantain applications for web and mobile \- Implement user interfaces

Requirements \- Software engineering talent \- Passion for implementing
beautiful and easy to use user interfaces in HTML, CSS and JavaScript. \-
Experience with jQuery \- Ability to get things done

Extra points \- Profiency in Ruby on Rails \- Used Git version control before

------
crisps85
Location: Tokyo description: handheld and online games company seeking PHP
engineer to join the growing needs. VISA sponsorships and you will not be
expected to be a Japanese speaker.

NOTE: Just to be honest and upfront I posting this ad from an agency working
on behalf of the company I am recruiting for in Japan. The reason for this
post is because there are not many companies offering VISA sponsorships in
Japan and this might be of genuine interest to some people.

Please contact me on christine.wong@squareoneresources.com for more
information or call me on 0207 665 5813

------
bankim
Nimble Storage | San Jose, CA | Full Time | H1B welcome

Nimble Storage is one of the fastest growing storage systems company.
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/awards.php>

Looking for system software development engineers with expertise in
C/C++/Java.

Please check careers page for specific positions:
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php> If interested email resume
along with job position to bankim [at] nimblestorage [dot] com

------
mschaecher
San Francisco, SFBA, INTERNS(too)

Munchery is changing something so fundamental as your nightly dinner, and
giving local food entrepreneurs the economic freedom to fully leverage their
skill, passion and creativity.

We're looking for software engineers, senior designers, senior front-end.
Hacker, designer & data interns. Operations roles, city management roles, and
more postings soon.

Only apply if you like zero bureaucracy and tons of empowerment. Working on
awesome stuff is only limited by how much you can get done.

email me at michael@munchery.com if interested and check out
munchery.com/about/jobs

------
kola
Palo Alto, CA

Groupon Goods is hiring Software Engineers - backend & frontend, and
experienced managers/leads.

Groupon Goods is the fastest growing e-commerce business on the web and
operates like a startup within Groupon. We use Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js,
node.js and ship millions of packages around the world. Help us build
algorithms for inventory forecasting & optimization, sift through millions of
vendor products to find promising ones and build the de-facto discovery-driven
e-commerce site.

Contact in my HN profile if this is something you'd be interested.

------
geofft
MokaFive - Redwood City, CA (between San Francisco and Palo Alto), interns and
H1Bs welcome, although it's somewhat late in the summer-internship cycle.

MokaFive makes life easier for large corporate IT departments who have too
many computers to manage, and life better for end-users who would otherwise
have to deal with a corporate IT department that's enforcing ridiculously
restrictive policies for their own sanity. Our primary product, MokaFive
Player, delivers you a VM image of a corporate system that you can run on your
own computer (Windows or Mac). You can install whatever software you want, and
we automatically split new files into "layers", so IT can push a new base
layer that takes effect as soon as you reboot, and you can press a button and
wipe all locally-installed software including IE toolbars and other nonsense,
but keep IT-provided software and non-application files like documents. Since
it's running locally, you can get work done offline (unlike Citrix, VMware
View, etc.), and not hate your life if you're not on the LAN. There's a bunch
of security stuff like full disk encryption and so forth.

I'm specifically looking for coworkers on my team, which works on experimental
/ future products. One product that's been seeing lots of growth is MokaFive
BareMetal, a stripped-down Ubuntu derivative that boots directly into MokaFive
Player. By providing our usual management capabilities on an underlying OS you
don't have to think about, you get the benefits of our product (easier
updates, layering, single image, etc.) on corporate-owned hardware. We're also
doing some work with MokaFive for iOS (and other platforms) to allow you to
remotely access files on your desktop from your mobile device, and doing some
work with remote filesystems as an outgrowth of that.

We're not per se a virtualization company: we don't write the hypervisor,
since other people already do a great job of that. We do write a lot of things
just above and just below the hypervisor layer, and in general a lot of
computer systems work. If you enjoy operating systems / virtualization, come
talk to us. Our core product is in C++; there is also a fair amount of open
source work to be done in various languages, and we try to be good citizens
and work with upstream. (If you're interested in making 2013 the year of Linux
on the desktop, helping Windows shops continue to use Windows as a desktop but
use Linux for drivers is an oddly great way to help bring that about -- we
regularly work to improve Linux's hardware compatibility, since we have
customers wanting to use a wide range of machines.)

See mokafive.com for more info, and send me an email (gthomas at that domain
name) if you're interested!

------
mitchellwfox
GoodApril (<http://goodapril.com>) - Online Tax Planning for Consumers -
seeking late 3rd Co-Founder / Lead Developer

Taxes suck. Your job is to help us guide consumers in uncovering the ways they
can pay less.

Us: We're launching our MVP next week, helping consumers know how they're
impacted by the Fiscal Cliff and the 7 major tax changes coming in 2013. Help
us accelerate our growth and development of our tax planning service.

You: Ruby on Rails engineer looking for a big new challenge.

Based in San Francisco, CA. Pre-Funding.

Talk to us: founders@goodapril.com

------
schtono
MUNICH, GERMANY:

\- Intern, working student (Werkstudent)

\- Mandatory: Good experience in PHP, MySQL, Javascript

\- Optional: Git, redis, memcached, nginx, ubuntu

\- Bonus points: Objective-C

We're a fast growing, cashflow positive startup and desperately seeking for
help in development. You will directly work with our experienced lead
developer (me), really lot's to learn, not only technical but also business-
wise.

Ideally, you can assist us for a fulltime internship OR part-time. It's
perfectly possible that we hire you if everything fits :)

Please send short email with introduction and work experience to p dot rappold
at linksderisar dot com.

------
nphase
MediaMath - New York, Boston, Chicago, San Francisco, London

MediaMath is one of the world's leading provider of digital media trading
technology. We invented the demand side platform (DSP), and are solving some
seriously interesting and hard problems at internet scale.

We take a lot of pride in our culture and are proud of making it onto a few of
those "Top companies to work for" lists (including Inc 5000's "top 24 in NYC",
Crunched, Forreseter, among others).

Check us out: <http://www.mediamath.com/careers/>

------
johndavi
Palo Alto, CA - Diffbot <http://diffbot.com/company/#jobs>

Full Time: Machine Learning Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Scalability Engineer

Diffbot (www.diffbot.com) is brute-force building the semantic web via
computer vision, machine learning, NLP and other buzzwords that aren't
actually buzzwords for us. Moreover we're doing it by offering real API
services to real customers, and charging actual money.

We've got a great team working on hard problems. It's fun.

Check us out above or email jdavi at diffbot dot com.

------
dmragone
OUYA is hiring Android developers!

In case you're unaware, we're building a new gaming console that runs on
Android. We're located in San Mateo.

<http://www.ouya.tv/jobs/>

------
capkutay
WebAction Inc. in Palo Alto - Full Time- Senior Front End Developer

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in Palo Alto,
CA. The company was founded in May 2012 and it is currently in stealth mode.
We are building a real-time big data management platform that collects,
analyzes, and persists data from disparate sources and enables users to build
a new generation of applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans
with proven track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most respected
names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, and generous equity
for the right candidates. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as
we do and share the excitement of an early start-up environment please apply
today.

Job Description: You should be a self-starting senior web UI developer with a
desire to lead and mentor others. You excel in a fast-paced agile environment
and will be able to collaborate with back-end engineers to design interfaces
and architect interaction models, and with the product team to wire-frame and
prototype ideas.

Desired Skills & Experience:

-Excellent JavaScript knowledge necessary – please be prepared to show us examples of your work

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience with visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-At least 4 years professional experience building sophisticated JavaScript applications At least 7 years experience in software development BS/BA in Computer Science or related field is a must

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses:

-Experience in user interaction design and user experience -Knowledge of back-end web frameworks -iOS or Android experience

Candidates must currently reside in the USA.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
choxi
Bloc (<http://www.bloc.io>)

* We're looking for generalist developers (we're a Rails shop, but if you're willing to learn we're willing to teach)

* We're a small team of 6 (three technical cofounders)

* We pay market salaries and offer early-employee equity.

* We have traction, revenue, and funding

* Located in SOMA, San Francisco

* Health, Vision, Dental + 401K

At Bloc, we're building a vertically integrated education platform. If you're
interested in bringing an Apple-esque obsession to building products in the
education space, you should give me a ping! roshan [at] bloc.io

------
onsports
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

OnSports is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well
backed startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps
for the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for:

* iOS Developer

* Python/Django Developer

* Android Developer

* Product Designer

Join us. Email jobs@onsports.com

Read more about us and our team at <http://www.angel.co/onsports>

------
howardspotify
Company: Spotify Location: NYC and SF All Fu

Every type of opportunity from machine learning to front end web development
are available in our New York and San Francisco offices of Spotify. Free
lunches, midday concerts in the office and frequent trips to Stockholm are
just a few of the perks you'll get by working with this exciting company
poised to take over the world of online music consumption.

Check us out at spotify.com/jobs for a listing of our openings and
descriptions of the opportunities we have available.

------
omarforgotpwd
PredPol. We use statistical models developed by our founders at UCLA and Santa
Clara to get police in the right spot so they can stop crime before it
happens. Our website sucks, but we're doing great work. Some jobs ads linked
below. Send an email to jobs@predpol.com if you're interested:

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/12551> <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/12484>

------
aprasad
LearnStreet (<http://www.learnstreet.com>) | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time and
Intern, Engineers & Designers

LearnStreet is an early-stage startup focused on changing the way people of
all backgrounds and skill levels learn how to code.

We are a small, passionate team of product craftsmen, hackers and designers
doing what we love—building a service that inspires users to tap into their
amazing potential. We believe putting the power of coding in more hands can
unleash a wave of creativity that makes the world a better place for all of
us.

The LearnStreet team is based in Palo Alto, California and backed by Khosla
Ventures.

Software Engineer (Full-Time, Intern)

We are looking for front-end and back-end engineers who care deeply about
using technology to make an impact in education, by making it easier for
people to learn programming and computer science on the web. We want people
who are ambitious and who will relish the challenge of building a product to
educate millions of people around the world.

Although we aren't looking for a precise background or skill set, here are
some traits we like: You like programming and building products. You’ve done
some side projects on your own initiative. You enjoy working hard, figuring
out what you need to do to get the job done, and then quickly learning what
you need to get it done. You enjoy the excitement of working at an early-stage
and ambitious Silicon Valley start-up.

Some of the technologies we use include Python (Flask), JavaScript, JQuery,
MongoDB, and Node.js.

UI/UX designer (Full-Time, Intern)

We are looking for user interface / experience designers to join our design
team. In this role, you will help create intuitive, usable and visually
appealing user interfaces for online programming education. As part of the
team, you will help define user models and interfaces for new and existing
LearnStreet products and features, develop storyboards and mockups to
communicate design ideas, assess the usability of new and existing products,
and make constructive suggestions for changes. Background in interaction
design is helpful. Experience with Photoshop, HTML and CSS is required.

If interested, please email jobs@learnstreet.com with your resume and
portfolio if applicable.

------
lambda
Boston, MA (Full time or single-project contract starting immediately)

EditShare <http://www.editshare.com/>

We are a small but rapidly growing company selling integrated hardware and
software solutions for a professional digital video editing workflow. We have
always been privately owned, never taken funding from anyone outside the
company; you will be working directly with the CEO and co-owner, who built the
company from a single machine at a trade show.

We are looking for a full-stack JavaScript developer, with experience in
Node.js, Backbone.js, Socket.IO, and HTML5 video (or some suitable subset, or
equivalent experience with similar frameworks). We are creating a web-based
interface for a video asset management system, which will allow searching and
playing video and adding metadata.

We are ready to hire immediately; we had the previous developer on this
project leave unexpectedly, and have an urgent deadline approaching, so we are
ready to give a job offer on Monday if you're good. Code samples are strongly
recommended when applying.

<http://ephemera.continuation.org/FullStackWebDeveloper.pdf>

In addition, we are always looking for good engineers for our other products.
We maintain our own Linux distribution (we are in the process of moving from
an RPM based distro to an Ubuntu derivative) which forms the basis for our
platform, and write management software in Python using Twisted, work on a
variety of open source packages in C, and have application software written in
C++. We strongly support open source software, funding and working closely
with several projects, as well as having released Lightworks
(<http://lwks.com/>), a professional non-linear video editor, for free (as in
beer at the moment, though we plan to release the source code once we've
finished the Linux and Mac ports and removed the proprietary codecs that we've
licensed from third parties). So if you have experience in digital video,
distributed systems, storage, backup, Linux packaging, Python, C, or C++, we
would also love to hear from you.

Email resume and code samples (cover letter optional, but at least mention
which position you are interested in) to: work(at)editshare.com

------
darraghf
Stamford, CT - Full Time Front-End Web Developer

Role will be responsible for creating and maintaining web sites and landing
pages across desktop, mobile and tablet experiences. This includes designing
and partnering with back end development teams to deliver a digital experience
that drives online sales.

Job is based in Stamford, CT - just off I-95, a block from the train station
(a 40 minute ride from Grand Central - meaning it's commutable from NYC!).

Sound interesting? Email darragh.foley[-at-]chartercom[-dot-]com

------
nparron
Viadeo - Paris, France

We are a professional social network (www.viadeo.com), leading in France and
China. We have over 50 millions users. There are some great challenges ahead.
We are ramping up our efforts to improve our web app and our mobile apps
(iOS/Android). That's why we are in need of some help.

We're looking for people who want to work with: * Javascript (especially
Node.JS) * iOS / Android * Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big
data, analytics

Email hrit@viadeo.com and come join our team!

------
jakejohnson
Divshot (<http://divshot.com/jobs.html>) Los Angeles, CA (or remote)

Are you a <div>?

We're building tools to make web development fitter, happier, and more
productive and we're looking to hire full-stack and front-end web engineers.

If you love working with bleeding-edge browser technologies, shipping open
source, attending hackathons, and lots and lots of JavaScript (Ruby too?
Bonus!) let us know!

jobs@divshot.com

H1B, REMOTE, and INTERN positions available for the right candidates.

------
codehaha
London, UK Flooved www.flooved.com

Web Designer (full or part time / permanent or contractor)

Confident, trendy and bursting with positive energy? Work with us. Flooved is
a Ed Tech Startup with VC backing and the best customer segment - uni
students!

We are just starting rebuild from scratch so we need an awesome person to
design everything - website and book reader.

We are located at the BBC Media Village offices at White City.

If this position sounds interesting, please send your resume or ask any
questions: tomasz@flooved.com

Kind regards, Tomasz Jureczko, CTO

------
robinwarren
Taunton UK - full-time - Frontend/JS Web dev looking for a challenge

We're Covalent software, a leading supplier of performance management software
to the UK public sector (more exciting than it sounds I promise). We're
looking for an experienced front-end/JS web developer to join our team. We're
migrating the user interface of our software from a Java thick client to the
browser and need someone up for a challenge.

To find out more drop me a line robin.warren[at]covalentsoftware.com

------
azethoth
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com/jobs>)

Do is on a mission to build the best tools for small teams and businesses
across the world. We're hiring developers and designers at any level for
backend + frontend web and mobile (iOS and Android). Tech: Ruby, CoffeeScript,
Backbone, PostgreSQL, Redis, iOS, Android. And we're a Salesforce company.
Solid funding, great benefits, competitive comp, and a great team!

Ping me at azethoth@do.com

------
ginkgohr
Boston, MA - Programmers hacking Biology

Ginkgo BioWorks is a well-funded MIT spinout that genetically engineers
organisms that make the world better. Stop building apps and work on something
that matters: <http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers.html> apply here:
<https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/83>

------
mindcrime
Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill, NC. Fogbeam Labs. <http://www.fogbeam.com>

We are looking for sales people, to sell Open Source enterprise software. We
have some really cool products that live at the intersection of social-
networking, business process management, collaboration/groupware and knowledge
management. Think "facebook for the enterprise" (ala Yammer or Jive) but with
a much stronger focus on deep integration into business processes and
workflows.

Experience doing enterprise sales is preferred, but if you've never sold a
thing in your life and you're interested, apply anyway. We'll train the right
person(s).

And if you _really_ have the right stuff, we'd consider granting you a
significant chunk of equity and bringing you in as a co-founder. In any case,
since this is a startup, there is a ton of opportunity to grow and help us
build an empire. Our first salesperson could easily wind up VP of Sales or
Chief Marketing Officer or something down the road (if they are interested, of
course).

We're also open to adding another technical person to the co-founding team.
The right person would need some seriously strong technical chops, with a
background in the JVM world, preferably with some or all of:

serious Groovy/Grails experience, strong knowledge of various persistence
mechanisms (relational databases, graph databases, document databases, etc),
experience with Lucene, Mahout, jBPM, Activiti, Camel, Jena, Solr, and/or
Hadoop. Any experience with Machine Learning, NLP, Semantic Web technologies,
and/or Social Network Analysis would be a big bonus. A double extra super
bonus would be any experience or background as a business analyst or similar
role. Front end development skills would be a positive as well, but isn't
required (one of the current co-founders (not me) is a bad-ass front-end
designer).

So, if you're interested in joining the next great Open Source enterprise
software company, working on Open Source projects full-time (and we mean REAL
Open Source, developed in the open, collaboratively, ASLv2 licensed, etc),
working on hard problems with Machine Learning, NLP, Information Retrieval,
Social Network Analysis, and "big data" tools, get in touch. We have an
obsessive focus on solving real problems and creating real value, in exchange
for real money. This isn't some speculative "hey, let's build a great site for
sharing photos of cats doing silly things and figure out how to monetize it
when we have a billion users" deal.

We can't pay any relocation expenses at the moment, so local folks only,
please. Email prhodes (at) fogbeam (dot) com for more info.

------
pwang
Austin, TX; NYC; Boston; or Remote - Front end Python web dev, and UI/UX
designer for a Python data analytics startup

Continuum Analytics (<http://continuum.io>) is building a Python-based
advanced analytics platform in the browser, named Wakari (<http://wakari.io>).
We have a solid team that's put together a great product, but we need a few
more great people to help us really make this thing shine.

The front-end web developer position is going to mostly help us build out the
most cutting-edge data visualization and dashboarding UIs, as well as be a
general JS/HTML/CSS guru. Some knowledge of the backend stack (especially in
Python) would be great, and there is a good chance that we'll be targeting
tablets and mobile HTML designs down the road.

The UI/UX designer will not just help us develop refined workflows throughout
the entire application, but will also be heavily involved in discussions about
novel data analysis and data viz interfaces. They will also be leaned upon to
help us with print design, for marketing collateral. We are also involved with
a number of other open-source efforts, all of which can use some more design
expertise for their web properties.

Continuum Analytics is building some of the coolest backend tools for Python
in Big Data and high-performance computing. We recently made some waves by
winning a $3 mil contract from DARPA to build out a Python to x86/GPU compiler
(<http://numba.pydata.org>), a distributed array/tabular processing system
(<http://blaze.pydata.org>), and a next-generation interactive graphing engine
for JavaScript + Python (<http://github.com/ContinuumIO/bokeh>).

We are a very young startup based in sunny Austin, TX, but with many devs
working remotely. We have full benefits and have a very distributed
workflow/infrastructure, relying on distributed collaboration tools.

Our founders are both technical but have a lot of business experience in the
advanced analytics space. Our team is absolutely world-class, consisting of
authors and contributors to core Scientific Python / PyData packages like
NumPy, Scipy, PyTables, Cython, Chaco, and others. We are only a year old, but
we are growing quickly and our products are gaining a lot of traction.

Email jobs@continuum.io and come join our team!

If you are going to be at PyCon in a few weeks, come by our booth and learn
more about the company! If you are going to be in Austin for SXSW, we'll be at
the Door64 Startup Showcase on Friday March 8th, and we're one of the sponsors
of the Austin Data Party on Sunday March 10th, so come see us then!

~~~
carterschonwald
As someone doing work in the same overall space as Continuum, the folks at
Continuum at some of the nicest, smartest engineers I've had the pleasure of
meeting.

If what they're doing overlaps with your interests, I would be hard pressed to
point out any other company of similar size that would be as amazing to work
at.

------
Brushfire
OkCupid Labs (www.okcupidlabs.com) - San Francisco, CA

We're building new products that connect people in love, life, work, and
beyond. We assemble as small product teams that work fast, have fun, and ship
often. We're looking for product-minded engineers to join us.

Current openings:

    
    
      - Frontend Engineers
    
      - Fullstack Engineers
    
      - Dev Ops Engineers
    

Check us out: <http://jobs.okcupidlabs.com/>

------
martin_bonza
London, UK - DevOps, Java, Javascript, CSS/HTML Bonza Gaming, One of only
three companies doing real money social casino gaming on Facebook. We are
growing and need great people to help us with our expansion plans.

Check out our game <https://www.facebook.com/bonzaslots> (sorry only for UK
based people due to gambling legislation).

If your interested then send me an email: martin-at-bonzagaming.com

------
mkull
Philadelphia, PA - (Full-Time) RevZilla - <http://www.revzilla.com>

RevZilla is a 5 year old technology driven retailer of motorcycle gear and
accessories changing the way business is done in the 1.5bn Powersports parts,
accessories & apparel market.

\- Web Developer (Ruby / Rails)

\- Web Designer

See all job postings at <http://www.revzilla.com/jobs> or email us at
jobs@revzilla.com

------
georgespencer
London – Full Time – Engineers

Rentify is hiring Ruby engineers of all skill levels to join its central
London team. We are a venture-funded startup creating software to help
landlords market, manage, and make money from their properties. Funded by the
best VC in Europe & with an outstanding management team. Competitive pay,
unlimited vacation, all the perks of startup life and a great new office.
george+HN@rentify.com.

------
kamoto
New York, NY / San Francisco, CA - Animoto

We're Animoto, a video creation platform that automatically produces stunning
music videos using images, video clips, and music. Here are our current
openings:

Senior Software Engineer – Engine

You'll work on the cloud based rendering, animation and design tools at
Animoto. We're looking for experienced engineers interested in growing their
skills in a unique new intersection of domains. There are opportunities in
story-telling, motion design, cinematography, audio systems & analysis, tools,
build pipeline, infastructure, and rendering.

Full details: <http://animoto.com/blog/senior-software-engineer-engine/>

Software Engineer – Platform

We're looking for great software engineers to build out the Animoto Platform.
These services operate at scale to power internal applications such as
Animoto.com, the Animoto iPhone app, the Animoto Facebook app in addition to
external APIs. We want to significantly expand the Platform's capabilities in
2013 and need excellent engineers to help.

Full details: <http://animoto.com/blog/software-engineer-platform/>

Software Design Engineer in Test

We're looking for someone who loves to write software to break software, but
isn't above doing some manual testing, too. Want to fuzz our rendering engine?
Want to do some model-based testing of Animoto.com? Want to rip open all the
tiny cracks in our infrastructure to see what bursts into flames? Then we want
you.

Full details: <http://animoto.com/blog/software-design-engineer-in-test/>

Mobile Software Engineer:

We're looking for talented mobile software engineers who want to work on
cutting edge problems in the video, image and service-oriented architecture
domains! In the process, be an integral part of a team that is rapidly
innovating how users create and share their memories through video. A strong
background in Computer Science is highly desirable, as is a background
building iOS and Android apps in the past.

Applying: Check out our mobile apps and email devjobs@animoto.com with your
info!

------
rayhano
London, UK

Wigwamm - An auction for rental property, every Monday night.

We're building in Meteor, so if you love JavaScript and want to build a
product people love, visit <http://blog.wigwamm.com> or tweet me @WigwammHQ

In addition to technical talent, we'd be keen to talk to any biz dev people,
especially if you have property experience.

Probably should say we're funded and work out of some beautiful spaces.

------
nmueller
Nearbuy Systems, Redwood City, CA

Nearbuy helps brick and mortar retailers understand what's happening inside
their stores. Our team is small but growing fast and we're hiring full-stack
and front-end engineers. If you're interested in problems like big data
processing or data visualization, or like working with technologies like Ruby,
Node.js, Ember and Cassandra, drop me a line at nate@nearbuysystems.com.

------
SixFeetUp
Senior Open Source Developer (REMOTE OK) or Indianapolis, IN

Six Feet Up is currently looking for a full-time Senior Open Source Web
Developer to create beautiful back-end code powering sophisticated python
based web projects.

[https://www.sixfeetup.com/company/jobs/senior-open-source-
so...](https://www.sixfeetup.com/company/jobs/senior-open-source-software-
developer)

------
mmun
Crowdmark (<http://crowdmark.com>) -- Toronto

Crowdmark is a web startup that will change the way teachers grade.

We're looking for Rails developers, Ember.js developers and designers in the
Toronto area. If you're interested in the education sector and like solving
hard problems we'd love to chat with you. Send me an email at
martin@crowdmark.com.

------
kuty
REMOTE: Rockstar JS Developer at clevertech.biz

[http://clevertech.theresumator.com/apply/xWaZRh/Remote-
Rocks...](http://clevertech.theresumator.com/apply/xWaZRh/Remote-Rockstar-
Developer.html?source=HN)

REMOTE: Front End Designer at clevertech.biz

[http://clevertech.theresumator.com/apply/aMFLCm/Remote-
Front...](http://clevertech.theresumator.com/apply/aMFLCm/Remote-Front-End-
Rockstar.html?source=HN)

Let me introduce Clevertech, where we help companies hatch and grow to reach
their ambition. We’ve been doing that for over 13 years and have over 35
developers, scattered all over the world working together. Our clients have
been featured in the NY Times, Forbes, TechCrunch and Mashable. You can see
our CEO’s Kuty Shalev’s presentation at Lean Startup Conference
<http://goo.gl/MsTcp> or go to our website clevertech.biz

We have a ton of work from amazing companies who are starting up and testing
the market with their ideas. And we help them find out if its worth pushing
ahead or try to find something else. Some of our clients have raised money and
featured in the press. Others have successful businesses. Some discover that
its worth trying something else.

We use the latest technologies - our focus in is full stack javascript. Node +
Angular + Postgres ( + Mongo + Solr/Lucene as needed)

Who are you? You are clever, able to communicate complex concepts clearly. You
can handle a huge load, and find a way to elegantly solve the business need.
You know when to ask more questions. Where to look for answers. You know how
to talk to a client whether it be the secretary or the owner. You enjoy
sharing with colleagues.

You want to participate in the new economy working wherever you happen to be,
as long as you have a good internet connection and some quiet space to video
chat or share screen to do a code review.

You want to create ! There is a magic in understanding the complexity that
reality requires and crafting a delightful interface that has the users
remarking how easy it is to use.

You know how to communicate - whether it is the spoken word, written word, or
drawings. It's all about making distinctions that add value to the process.

If this is you -- contact us with some recent work and tell us a story about
your ambition and how working with us will help you achieve it.

------
asanwal
CB (<http://www.cbinsights.com>) - New York, NY

NSF-backed tech firm assessing the health of private companies using public
data. Hiring full stack developer, inside sales, machine learning, and tech
industry analyst.

Jobs here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/>

------
swandog46
San Jose CA or REMOTE Malwarebytes (<http://www.malwarebytes.org>) Lots of
postings!
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListi...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qek9Vfwm&v=1)

------
garysieling
Philadelphia (Whitpain) - full time - Scala/Java/Postgres -
<http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/>

Wingspan builds products for heavily regulated industries. We're growing
quickly and looking for engineering and IT operations talent.

Contact - gsieling@wingspan.com

------
sucuri2
Anywhere (telecommuting/remote) - PHP Developer/ Devops - Full time

Sucuri is looking for a PHP Developer with Linux experience to join our team.

See more at: [http://sucuri.net/company/employment/php-developer-
ops-02251...](http://sucuri.net/company/employment/php-developer-ops-022513)

Or just ping me if you have questions (email in profile).

thanks,

------
eoghan
Intercom! <http://intercom.io/>

We're growing like crazy.

San Francisco:

* Head of Product Marketing: <https://www.intercom.io/home/jobs/marketing>

* Visual Design

Dublin:

* Operations Engineers: <https://www.intercom.io/home/jobs/ops>

* Ruby Engineers

* Visual Design

* Product Design

------
jonimius
Location: San Francisco

Position: Lead Developer - Ruby on Rails

Company Description: Threshold is a privately funded company about to raise
its seed round. We’ve been self funded for about 1.5 years and are 1-2 months
away from raising money.

~We have paying customers and a growing user base.~

www.thresholdcm.com

Application Description: Threshold is a web and iOS application that tackles
the needs of the construction industry by rapidly improving the communication
and documentation process. We believe elegant design and intuitive UI isn’t
just for consumer-focused companies.

What we're looking for: A full stack Ruby on Rails developer located in San
Francisco. It will be a contract position to start but we’re looking for a
technical co-founder with a good amount of equity.

What we’re looking for: The position will touch on all aspects of our app
including backend and frontend coding (strong JS skills a must), database
management and optimization, and deployment and server administration. A keen
eye for design is a plus. You MUST be comfortable iterating quickly and
pushing code that’s not 100% tested. We’re strong believers that faster
feature pushes are more important than ironclad code at this phase in our
company.

What you’re looking for: To join a small and focused team that’s looking to
revolutionize an old and antiquated industry. You want to build a real company
with real revenue. You want to be part of a team and have a say in the
direction our company takes.

Job Requirements: Excellent knowledge of Ruby and jQuery. Strong background in
CSS and Javascript MySQL experience. Linux experience, and setting up web
servers with Nginx. Comfortable with merchant processing integration (Stripe)
a plus.

Requirements: Any applicants must submit URLs to dynamic websites that they
have built. Any submissions without examples of previous work will be
disregarded. We are particularly interested in strong problem-solving skills,
and the ability to iterate and build things quickly. This is a start-up, and
being able to rapidly prototype and build out new features is critical.

Compensation: Contractor with an hourly wage depending on your experience
level. We’re looking for a third co-founder so equity in our company should be
something that motivates you. Full salary / benefits when funding occurs.

Learn More: www.thresholdcm.com Contact: E-mail resumes and cover letters to:
jobs@383studio.com

------
graiz
Looking for mobile people at Raizlabs.com a leading mobile development firm.
\- Product people \- Designers \- iOS & Android Developers

We believe in changing the world for the better through great software. Do
you? Let's chat. <http://www.raizlabs.com>

------
kuida0r3
San Francisco, CA

Come work at MoPub! Current engineering openings:

\- Data Scientist- NetOps Engineer

\- Software Engineer internship

\- Software Engineer, Data

\- Software Engineer, Mobile

\- Software Engineer, Systems

\- Software Engineer, Web

We also have tons of other open positions. Check them out:
<http://www.mopub.com/about/careers/current-openings/>

------
transmit101
London: C++, Dev ops/Sysadmin, Android, Ruby on Rails

<http://mixlr.com>

We're hiring for a number of roles in London - see our blog post for full
details and contact info.

<http://devblog.mixlr.com/2013/02/01/were-hiring/>

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.

We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com>

------
daigoba66
Software Development Engineer at Clearwave - Atlanta, GA - full-time, onsite
with partial telework

full details: <http://www.clearwaveinc.com/careers-with-clearwave.html>

contact me: jdaigle at clearwaveinc.com

------
sheldoan
Snapchat (Venice, Los Angeles)

Hiring software engineers. H1Bs welcome

\-------------------

>60+ million photos shared a day

>Amazing beach house office on the Venice boardwalk

>Small team (5 engineers), and a bigger user to engineer ratio than Facebook

>Potential for leadership, especially for experienced developers

\-------------------

Drop me a line at sheldon@snapchat.com!

------
1trepreneur
Ichanical Tech (Start up in Dubai, UAE ) is looking for a hardware engineer
(Lead hardware engineer) for their product 'TabLarge' www.ichanical.com,
Email:career@ichanical.com .. Criteria - #Relocate, #A-Z hardware knowledge .

------
orp
Meta comment - as somebody who recently introduced Scala into an organization
as our preferred language for new development (co-existing with a Java code
base), I'm really happy to see all the demand for Scala engineers here.

------
lylo
Edinburgh UK or REMOTE

FreeAgent (www.freeagent.com)

Looking for experienced web engineers to help develop and scale leading SaaS
product. We like Ruby, elasticsearch, MySQL clusters, AMQP, SOA, machine
learning, burritos, Puppet, SmartOS, OOD, TDD, acronyms.

jobs@freeagent.com

------
sankarravi
www.elationemr.com (San Francisco, CA) Full-Time; Remote OK Engineers and
Designers

We work in a world (electronic health records) where it's normal say,
"<Software> can do some interesting things, but it's too bad it comes at the
cost of massive productivity for the primary users [doctors, nurses, and other
clinicians]."

If that sounds as broken to you as it does to us, read a little more about
what we're doing (<https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-
building>), and drop us a line.

jobs@elationemr.com

------
mp99e99
Orlando, Fl - Atlantic.Net Network/Linux Engineers
<http://www.atlantic.net/About-Us/career-opportunities.html>

------
TomGullen
We're looking for an experienced Javascript developer. We're based in SW
London. More details here: <https://www.scirra.com/careers>

------
mikek
Streak

San Francisco, CA

We're a YC summer 2011 company working on email. We're looking for software
engineers of all types (frontend/backend/mobile).

<http://www.streak.com/jobs>

------
merinid
NYC Full time positions and Internships (Full stack)

Real mobile payment through natural gateways and ACH transfer.

<http://www.bimnetworks.com/>

Email: ny@bimnetworks.com

Very competitive pay

------
ews
Etsy is hiring internationalization and intl/frontend engineers in Brooklyn :
<https://www.etsy.com/careers/>

------
andrewljohnson
TrailBehind seeking hardcore Android developer, with focus on mapping. Can you
write a mapping framework, from scratch?

Contract to hire. Offices in Berkeley, telecommute OK.

Email andrew@gaiagps.com.

------
benvanderbeek
nuCourse (<http://nuCourse.com/careers>) Garden Grove (Orange County), CA

Wholesale distributor of mobile accessories.

Hiring developers and non-technical positions.

#152 on most recent Inc 500 (fastest growing private companies in US).

Great place to work. Warm, friendly, exciting, growth potential, good
work/life balance.

------
ryandetzel
TalkTo.com -- Looking for iOS/Android native developers

------
merinid
dMetrics, NYC

Be part of a team that is revolutionizing how computers analyze text.

Interns and Fulltime positions.

<http://dmetrics.com/careers>

jobs@dmetrics.com

------
zinxq
Refresh.io

Fulltime, Palo Alto - funded Series A

<http://www.refresh.io>

email: paul at refresh.io

Title: "Rather Impressive Java Developer"

Our current dev team is pretty awesome and we're looking to add to it.
Currently we have a few PhD's, few ex-googler's, some tech book authors,
couple of ex-linkedin, ex-microsofties, and stanfords, and a bunch of startup
vets like Trulia and dealer.com. Heck we even have the guy who wrote the Java
testing framework TestNG ( <http://www.testng.org> ) and the guy who wrote
Mailinator ( <http://mailinator.blogspot.com> ). And we're only up to 6
people. But we want a 7th and maybe 8th.

Job Description: Someone we want to work with. Someone who will make us
smarter and better and, in return, someone we can make smarter and better too.
Someone who will help us make our company and its products great.

Our technology includes: Java. Thousands of threads (Mailinator guy keeps
adding more, TestNG guy keeps removing them). Tons of data, tremendous data
analysis, fuzzy logic, machine learning, natural language processing. We use
Mongo and we're having no problems with it - because we're careful. We treat
every superfluous database access and every unnecessary network call like its
a small insult to our users. And gosh darn it, we love our users.

Simply, we are building a product that fetches and analyzes massive amounts of
data to improve our user's lives (see the website for a more specific
description, or better yet, email me)

Job Requirements: You know Java (or at least you're willing to learn it) - but
hands-down you know some computer language cold. You know it well enough to
hate parts of it but yet probably understand why they're there. You get why
algorithms are important and know when to implement them and sometimes, when
its better to just do it the easy way. You understand that startups experiment
a lot - and consequently discover amazing things occasionally, but throw away
code far more often.

The static credentials on your resume are great but honestly, its the dynamic
stuff we're more interested in.

You've done stuff. You're proud of the stuff you've done. You can show us -
heck, you can't wait to show us. It might be an iphone app, or an open source
project, or a thread-safe cache-invalidation scheme, or a javascript game, or
maybe you launched a startup. Either which way - you built something - start
to finish. You can deliver.

The interview:

We love solving problems and every interview question we ask is based on
something we've actually had to code. So we sometimes get rather excited to
find a smart person willing to solve a problem a new way with us on a
whiteboard. You should think this way too - you don't rate interviews as being
easy or hard - you rate them as being boring or fun. And we definitely shoot
for fun. Right answers aren't the point - finding a good attack vector on the
problem is.

Our CTO's take on getting your resume Silicon Valley ready:
[http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-
resume-...](http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-resume-
silicon-valley.html)

------
VERSIVO
Arlington, VA - FULL TIME - .NET Developer

About Us: Versivo, a certified veteran-owned small business, was founded with
the belief that it is possible to offer high end Information Technology
consulting services while maintaining the flexibility, responsiveness and cost
structure of a smaller company. This commitment to delivering exceptional IT
services, providing outstanding value and producing meaningful results for
every client has enabled Versivo to grow steadily since its inception. Located
in the heart of the Washington, D.C. metropolitan area, Versivo serves clients
onsite locally and throughout the country.

====================

SOFTWARE DEVELOPER

Position Summary:

Versivo is searching for a Software Developer to join our team. This position
is ideal for a talented developer / consultant with three to five years of
development experience who strives to be a master in multiple technologies,
including .Net and Java. The successful candidate will be a quick-learner who
can leverage his or her development experience making an immediate impact on
Versivo's projects from day one. Flexibility is key, as this position may
often require participation in all software development life cycle phases.
Versivo encourages all team members to grow within the company, making this
position perfect for a motivated individual looking to grow their knowledge in
technical domains while getting further involved in all phases of the software
development life cycle.

Essential Duties and Responsibilities:

▪ Create innovative software solutions with multi-tier architectures
integrating various technology platforms ▪ Develop applications in .NET or
Java per requirements and design specifications ▪ Utilize Microsoft SQL Server
to perform queries of relational databases ▪ Participate in the full software
development life cycle activities including requirements analysis, design,
development, testing, training and deployment ▪ Continually seek to advance
knowledge in technologies important to Versivo including, but not limited to,
.NET and JAVA ▪ Produce technical documentation relating to developed
applications

Qualifications

Candidates must possess:

▪ A four year college degree, preferably in Computer Science, Information
Systems or a related field ▪ Exposure to the full software development
lifecycle ▪ Exceptional, polished interpersonal skills, a creative mind, and a
can-do attitude ▪ Demonstrated success at diagnosis, management, and
resolution of complex analytical and technical issues ▪ 3+ years of experience
in software development utilizing .NET or Java/J2EE

Preference will be given to candidates who have:

▪ Experience in development work using web services ▪ Demonstrated UI
proficiency with ASP.NET and AJAX ▪ Experience with API and OpenSource
development

Most importantly, the candidate should have passion, to support Versivo’s
execution on its mission, to help our clients Compete. Advance. Thrive.

Work Environment:

Professional office environment/Remote work available.

How To Apply:

If this opportunity to join the Versivo team excites you, please send your
resume, cover letter, and salary requirements to resumes@versivo.com.

Versivo is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate in
employment opportunities or practices based on race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, age, or any other characteristic protected by law.

------
nalybuites
@AppNexus

New York, NY - Ad Server - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o2z0Wfwh)

Paris France - Ad Server - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oSW6WfwA)

Tel Aviv, Israel - Data Analysis - Lead Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=of2TVfwP)

Tel Aviv, Israel - Data Analysis - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=og2TVfwQ)

New York, NY - Data Platform - Engineering Manager
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oFq6WfwR)

New York, NY - Data Platform - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=ooxjVfwT)

New York, NY - Data Services - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=ozmZWfwA)

New York, NY - Developer Operations (DevOps) Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o6o4Wfwe)

New York, NY - Engineer - Analyst, Internal Tools
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oFucXfw2)

New York, NY - Engineering Quality - Analyst
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=obl7Wfwj)

New York, NY - Engineering Quality - Manager
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oCm7WfwL)

New York, NY - Escalation Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oXW3WfwC)

Paris, France - Ingénieur de Développement
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oFj6WfwK)

New York, NY - Product Development Manager
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oa0EWfwu)

New York, NY - Scrum Master / Agile Coach
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=ogmZWfwh)

Portland, OR - Senior Scrum Master / Agile Coach
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=on31Wfw7)

New York, NY - User Interface - Engineering Manager
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oK44Wfwy)

New York, NY - User Interface - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oK44Wfwy)

Portland, OR - User Interface - Software Engineer
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=oFz8Wfw2)

New York, NY - Web Services - Sr. Software Engineer / Tech Lead
[https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=o...](https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=ncdaQkwe&j=omR5WfwY)

And that's just engineering. There's tons of other open positions in other
parts of the company.

------
jacobmorse
Dallas, TX: Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At PureDiscovery (<http://purediscovery.com>), our goal is to meaningfully
connect the world. We’re building the next generation of web and mobile
applications on top of our groundbreaking and patented Brainspace platform,
and we're passionate about creating the best possible core technology and user
experiences.

We are growing rapidly, and as we do there are plenty of opportunities for
engineers to shine. We work in Ruby and Java, building complex systems with
high scalability in the cloud. We're looking for an engineer to work on our
core technology and service infrastructure. We are a young, fast-moving start
up where everyone has a voice and can make a difference, so you'll play a key
role in steering our technical direction as we continue to scale (quickly!).

Some tough things we are taking on:

    
    
        * Architecting and building our next generation of web services
        * Scaling up our existing systems to handle growing traffic
        * Identifying and building key new features for our core technology to meet the needs of our growing customer base
    

Things you’d be doing...

    
    
        * Participate in the planning, analysis, design, development and deployment of products, features and enhancements 
        * Work as part of the development team to establish and apply the latest in engineering best practices
        * Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs
    

You are a great fit if...

    
    
        * You want to solve hard problems
        * You think doing analytics in real time at web scale is a fun challenge
        * You want to work someplace where cookie-cutter off-the-shelf solutions aren't good enough.
        * You want to build something great. 
        * You are willing to dig into Java, Ruby, NLP, and machine learning. And are not afraid of Elastic Search, Scala, Clojure, or whatever it takes to make great things work at web scale.
    

BONUS POINTS FOR:

    
    
        * Expertise in engineering world-class web applications
        * Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc) or similar
        * Familiarity and experience with modern search architectures
        * Experience in scaling a product from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond via load balancing, auto-scaling server deployment, HTTP accelerator caching, reverse proxies, failover, etc. 
        * Experience with worker queues and clustering.
        * Strong understanding of high availability best practices in and out of the cloud * Experience with oAuth and Twitter / Facebook APIs 
        * Excellent typing ability in the presence of flying nerf darts and RC helicopters
    

You’ll help lead our core development through its current, early stages to our
first public release and post-launch scaling. You love to ship code, have a
strong sense of ownership, and an entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer:

    
    
        * A great company culture. We work hard and play hard! 
        * A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish things you never thought you could 
        * Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k 
        * Generous vacation policy
    

Do you want to come to work every day and creatively solve big market-driven
problems? Our team is devoted to the continual pursuit of technical
excellence. We will challenge and support you to get the most out of your
potential, and expect you to do the same for us.

Sound interesting? Let's talk. Drop me a note - jacob@purediscovery.com

------
jabrams
Founders Den: Office Manager (San Francisco)

We are looking for a well-rounded and high energy Office Manager to run the
daily operations of Founders Den. This is a challenging but fun opportunity to
manage a dynamic entrepreneurial environment and network with startups,
executives and VIPs in the technology industry.

Founders Den is a shared startup office space and private club for experienced
entrepreneurs, located in the heart of San Francisco’s SoMa district. Launched
in January 2011, Founders Den is the only co-working space in San Francisco
that operates on a referral-only model. Founders Den was co-founded by four
experienced entrepreneurs, Jason Johnson, Jonathan Abrams, Michael Levit, and
Zachary Bogue. Founders Den is sponsored by DLA Piper, Norwest Venture
Partners, Bullpen Capital, Rackspace and Wells Fargo. In our two years of
operation, Founders Den has been home to over 75 startups like Cake Health,
DataSift, DotCloud, Kaggle, Socialcam, and Wanelo, as well as Lieutenant
Governor (and former San Francisco mayor) Gavin Newsom.

For more information see:

<http://www.foundersden.com/>

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/10/founders-den/>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOopg8ltENQ>

Responsibilities:

\- Oversee the day-to-day operations of Founders Den, reporting to the
Managing Partners.

\- Represent the Founders Den community and Managing Partners as the
ambassador of Founders Den to advisors, partners, vendors, property
management, visitors, tenants, and alumni.

\- Handle facilities management and logistics including supplies, deliveries,
kitchen & beverages, and supervising repairs and cleaning.

\- Manage shared resources such as conference rooms, and enforce house rules
and policies with tenants and visitors.

\- Coordinate tenant leasing, including tracking upcoming vacancies,
conducting tours, interviewing prospective tenants, and coordinating the
approval process with the Managing Partners.

\- Manage internal and external events, such as talks, advisor dinners, demo
nights, and sponsor events. - Event management includes coordination of
invitations, guest lists, event budgets, event staff, food & beverages,
furniture, and A/V. Some late nights for coordinating evening events will be
involved.

Requirements:

\- Ability to multi-task and balance multiple changing priorities.

\- Passion for community building.

\- Excellent communication skills.

\- Familiarity with basic bookkeeping and expense tracking.

\- Experience or familiarity with Internet startups is preferred.

Please email resumes to michael@foundersden.com

------
wschroed
The Genome Institute at St. Louis, MO

Job Description

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects.

The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of genome research since its
inception in 1993 and has been a part of major scientific projects such as the
Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The
Genome Institute is a world-leader in the generation and analysis of genomic
sequence data and uses this data to extend biological knowledge of the human
genome and provide clinically relevant sequence analysis aimed at
understanding human diseases (such as cancer and Alzheimer's disease). In
addition, the Institute fosters public understanding of genomic science
through various educational and outreach efforts.

Job Qualifications

The ideal candidate has a talent and love for writing software, is interested
in developing that skill, and applying it in a production environment. The
candidate will be expected to learn new things on a regular basis, think
critically, and collaborate with other developers across groups. The
environment is fast-paced and a person who likes to get things done will find
a lot of opportunity.

Design, testing, debugging, and problem analysis are a regular part of the
work. Skills in abstract software design, object-oriented architecture,
relational data modeling, and web interface design will be used frequently,
which will require thorough knowledge of each concept. The applicant will use
these skills to develop software that will: interface with people and/or
laboratory equipment, process and analyze large data sets on a compute
cluster, and provide intuitive web based interfaces to the specifications of
the laboratory managers and technicians.

Proficiency in dynamically typed languages (Perl, Ruby, Python, Lisp, etc.) is
a plus, but not required. Understanding of relational databases and SQL will
be helpful. Experience with web technologies such as HTML, CSS, Javascript and
approaches such as REST and AJAX is an asset. Regular work will be done in
GNU/Linux and other UNIX-like development environments. Familiarity with open
source technologies, version control software such as git, and programming in
a network environment are also assets.

Certification or degree in computer programming from a technical school or
college plus two years of relevant work experience required. Additional
relevant programming experience may be substituted on a year-for-year basis
for required education.

You can also send questions and resumes directly to me.

------
fryed7
Inbound.org Lead PHP Developer REMOTE

We're Hacker News for Inbound Marketers and we're looking for a PHP developer
who can work from anywhere and create kick-ass products for 100ks of people.

The Problem

Inbound.org started as a Wordpress hack, but this was replaced in October 2012
with a purpose-built backend. The team that put it together and have
maintained it since then are moving on to focus on their own startup.
Meanwhile, we've got an ever growing list of improvements and demand for
rolling out many sister sites.

We recognise we need a freelance lead developer to take ownership of the
technical side of the site, and work with the rest of the team to produce an
great product for the community.

About Inbound.org

Inbound.org is "Hacker News for Inbound Marketers".

The community launched in February 2012. We have an active community around
11,000 users, 60,000 visits per month and 24,000 unique visits per month.
Current revenues from our jobs board vary between $1,200-$1,800/month, with
further products in the pipeline.

Users can submit, upvote and comment on articles, discussion threads
(including “Ask Me Anything” community interviews of industry experts) and
tools. These are organized by hot (trending submissions - posted to
@Inboundorg), incoming (new submissions) and all time.

We also have a jobs board where companies can list their jobs for $50. This is
our only revenue stream at the moment.

The backend is built with the CodeIgniter Framework for PHP on a MySQL
database. The front-end is customized Twitter Bootstrap with some jQuery.

The community is founded and funded by Rand Fishkin and Dharmesh Shah, and
managed day-to-day by Ed Fry. There is a team of 14 volunteer evangelist-
moderators who fight spam and promote the site.

You can see more on The Future of Inbound.org right here.

About You

You’re a fan of Inbound Marketing. You believe in what Inbound.org and the
team behind it stands for. You understand why we get up in the morning to do
this.

You have a strong working knowledge of PHP, MySQL and jQuery which you can
show us on your GitHub profile or an equivalent. (Bonus if you’re familiar
already with CodeIgniter).

You have an excellent grasp and strong opinions of what makes a great product.
Maybe you’ve made a few personal projects, or written about them on a personal
blog?

You’re smart, can get shit done and can have fun whilst doing it.

You have excellent written communication skills.

The Role and Rewards

You’ll be taking ownership for all the technical side of Inbound.org.

You’ll be leading the technical roll out of up-and-coming sister sites from
the main codebase.

You’ll be at the heart of designing and planning for the future products for
Inbound.org

You can work anywhere, anytime.

Let us know your salary requirements. This is a freelance role, perfect for
someone who wants experience with building a popular product for 100ks of
people. We anticipate paying ~$75/hour - let us know what you'd be happy to
work for in your application.

Apply For This Job!

If you firmly believe you can fill this role and make a real difference to our
community, please send us an email right away to ed.fryed+jobs [at] gmail.com.

Tell us briefly what do you want to do and how you plan to do it in the first
3 months as Lead Developer for Inbound.org, tell us how much you'd like be
paid, share links to your GitHub, Inbound.org, LinkedIn profiles and share
anything else you believe is hyper-relevant for considering your application.

Look forward to hearing from you!

------
0xa
Tumblr, New York, NY (NYC, Manhattan): FULL TIME Software Engineers (Scala,
Java, Nginx, HBase).

TL;DR: Tumblr is actively hiring engineers with a passion for open source and
the ability to develop high-performance distributed applicatons that empowers
Tumblr to scale <http://tumblr.com/jobs>

We have interesting projects for people with a knack for software design, a
nose for efficiency, and a passion for massive scale and visibility. This
month I’ll specifically talk about our Software Engineer--Distributed Services
position, but you can see an awesome photo of Tommy the Pomeranian with Mayor
Bloomberg, our great benefits, and the complete listing of open positions at
<http://tumblr.com/jobs>.

Happy Dr. Seuss’s Birthday,

Matt, Director of Engineering

* Software Engineer--Distributed Services (<http://bit.ly/QWZC0p>): We typically hire experienced software engineers for this position, since we screen for productive coding ability, a well tuned design instict and a practical balance between solving problems in a generalized way with an iterative development process. Expertise in Java or JVM tuning is a plus, but not required.

How to Get Your Resume Noticed * Provide github, side projects, hackathon
experience or other manners of code samples. We love open source and we want
productive, passionate coders who love it too. * Include a cover letter that
talks about your experience scaling, performance tuning and distributing
computational workload. Highlight times you have pushed a technology to its
limit, and what you learned along the way.

How to Ace to Interview * Write clean, practical, idiomatic code in a
statically typed language to answer coding questions. We’re not looking for a
trick ah-ah answers. Focus first on a reasonable, functionally correct
implementation and then iteratively improve on it if necessary. * Show off
your technical knowledge, experience and instincts discussing your
implementation’s run-time, scalability pain-points and how you would
horizontally scale. * Excitedly talk about how you’ve worked at scale or high
throughput, and what technical challenges you overcame as it ramped up. * Be a
genuinely nice, collaborative and ambitious person.

About Tumblr (<http://www.tumblr.com/about>)

Founded by David Karp in New York City in 2007, Tumblr empowers millions of
users to create and explore content. Tumblr now hosts more than 96 million
blogs and 44 billion posts. We work in an open, friendly and positive
environment that encourages intellectual curiosity and a love for open source.
As engineers, we are focused on building technologies that advance massively
scaled websites. We are also excited to deliver a range of new products that
will enable users to share their own creative content, discover content, and
connect to one another in new ways.

------
madaxe
Blubolt, Bath, UK - Full Time, no remote opportunities, sorry.

We're looking for two PHP devs, and a designer / XHTML/CSS slicer.

For full details, see <http://www.blubolt.com/jobs/>

PHP Dev positions:

* Your role

\- Predominantly eCommerce oriented

\- A great chance to work on genuinely interesting code and projects

\- Opportunities to get involved with all areas of development

\- We contribute back to OSS projects, and if you’re inclined, you can get
your hands dirty with C and Java development.

\- You will have the opportunity to actively input your ideas both on existing
projects and on all future bespoke developments.

* You are

\- A great full-stack developer, experienced in PHP (our codebase is nice and
tidy, written for PHP 5.4), Javascript, and preferably have a better than
passing knowledge of XHTML and CSS

\- Familiar with MVC development, and other nice acronyms like SOAP, XML, and
all those other fantastic web technologies

\- Potentially interested in learning Flex and AIR, if you don’t know them
already

\- Good at picking up shiny new tech, quickly, such as Apache Solr, memcached,
and non-RDBMS storage!

\- A self-starter with spiffy organisational skills

\- Based locally to Bath or within a short commute

* You will be

\- Helping develop our eCommerce solution, bluCommerce

\- Working within our development team, on things which interest you

\- Working fairly autonomously – we don’t micromanage – we trust our people

\- Growing your skill set as the business grows around you

\- Working in a vibrant office environment where developing first class
solutions in an enjoyable atmosphere are far more important than a suit and
tie.

------
floydy50
London, England. CTO

Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

Who are we

Bar Pass Ltd, founded by two finance professionals with experience in
providing technology within the hospitality industry, growing and advising
young companies through from concept to profit.

What we are doing Developing a mobile application that provides customers in a
bar the ability to browse the menu, order and pay for food and drinks through
their mobile device.

Where we are as a company

We are fully funded up to release of V1 and have a number of people looking to
back us after this point. We have had a several positive meetings with target
chains of bars, that are keen on our solution and see it as a higher quality
vision than our competition. We are well connected within our target market
and have some very senior industry players keen to take active board
positions.

Who you are

You will be working full time as CTO, working at our offices in London.

You will be responsible for defining and implementing our web and mobile
strategy. You will eventually have the opportunity to form and lead a larger
team.

During early stages you may be required to manage contractors to help build
out some parts of our solution.

Core requirements:

> Comfortable being the sole internal developer working on a new product from
> the ground up > Experience with both back-end API development and front-end
> mobile application development > Back-end architecture and RESTful API
> design & development to support consumer iOS, Android and Web apps. > Work
> on integration with payment processors and social networks > Experience
> building solutions which are fast, reliable, flexible and scalable >
> Experience building for iOS in Objective-C > Familiarity with Agile/SCRUM
> and TDD practices > Continuous Integration, cloud based deployment and other
> DevOps/SysOps understanding

What we offer

Dependant on experience we will offer a salary between £20,000-£30,000 as well
a minimum of 5% equity. The chance to get involved with a great business from
the beginning and decide what we offer to our next employees.

Contact Ben@barpass.co.uk

~~~
RyanZAG
Curious here - is that £20,000-£30,000 an annual salary.. for a CTO ? With
only 5% equity in a startup with no existing assets?

The only candidates you get are going to be people trying to scam you...

~~~
devopstom
I was interested until I saw that salary. Try £60,000 - £90,000 and you might
find some decent CTOs.

~~~
floydy50
Thanks for your feedback. We understand we may not be able to get a very
experienced CTO. The 5% equity is very much negotiable and it depends on the
experience. The application is fairly simple and does not require a very
senior experienced developer. What level of salary would you consider as a
minimum along with equity? We would still like to hear from you if you have
any further feedback.

~~~
timtamboy63
At that rate, expect about 30/40% equity

------
lostpixel
CodeFi - London, UK.

* Job Description

Great products have amazing design features with exact execution, to
accomplish this a cycle of code, test and release gives quick result. Well-
tested, robust systems form the core of our business. You will have the
opportunity to work with the founders to architect and deliver powerful
server/client features and systems.

Our work moves from C++ to Java to Objective-C to PHP and well beyond! You
will work closely with the front-end engineers to deliver solutions that wow
users.

 __Desired Skills & Experience

Any of the following are advantageous: MySQL, jQuery, Linux, HTML/CSS, .NET,
Java, CodeIgniter, networking knowledge, CSS, Javascript, LESS, PHP, C++,
RADIUS

 __* Company Description

CodeFi is an innovative and fun startup building custom software and solutions
for the high street and the growing subscription economy. We are passionate
about technology and experts in creating elegant and powerful applications
that do the job.

We are looking for ambitious individuals to help us build cutting edge
technology and services. This position will provide the opportunity to join a
rapdily growing and dynamic team of great minds!

 __ __To Apply Compensation: 22k to 24k Experience: Associate Type: Full-time

Contact: apply@codefi.co.uk with CV

~~~
thr0awAY1
22K full-time in London? That's a typo, right? Or are you looking for recent
grads or interns?

~~~
krmmalik
I doubt it's a typo. Junior developers are starting on very low rates in the
UK these days. I met a mid-level PHP Developer working for a major firm in the
UK a few weeks ago, and he was earning £14k!

~~~
shanelja
I was working as a Junior developer for my first company and already had 2
years of experience in freelance work aned as a hobbyist really. I was paid
£4,800/a or, £400 per month (which after national insurance etc was a paltry
£370.)

After I left that job (mostly due to the money, I'm not a greedy person, but
my quality of life was ridiculously low) I came to my current job, where in I
earn in the region of £22k.

While it may only be $30,000 or so in the US, outside of London in the UK,
this is actually a pretty standard wage for developers.

~~~
thr0awAY1
4800 per annum is not even legal minimum wage for full-time work in the UK,
unless you're talking about a very long time ago and not adjusting for
inflation. So if that is what you were really paid, you should not only have
quit, but reported your employer to the authorities.

My first IT job in the 1990s was 15K per annum, and that was considered low at
the time (living in Edinburgh, not as expensive as London but still higher
cost of living than average). My more experienced colleagues were earning at
least 30K, and that was in 1997.

~~~
krmmalik
I know someone outside of London that's getting paid £600/month as a sort of
apprenticeship. But it's honestly disgusting. He's working the developer silly
hours, making him work weekends and evenings and keeping him in the office til
late some day. I was conned into joining this business (i didnt realise it was
a glorified cowboy operation) and just quit with them this week. It's truly
appalling what people get away with. And on top of that, there was so much
hubris, and a lack of respect for the team.

------
stevemarsh
Cambridge, UK - Full Time - Server-side SUPERMAN!

GeoSpock Ltd.

US:

At GeoSpock we love technology, we especially love tech that solves real world
problems. We’re building a platform to power mobile apps which will completely
revolutionise the way you interact with the world around you. Founded by
techies and a crack-team of startup veterans, our brand-spanking new, funded,
Cambridge-based startup is on the lookout for awesome talent who want to make
a dent in the universe…

YOU:

So you’ve the brain the size of a small planet, you’re a master hacker and
you’re so sh*t hot at coding that you don’t even know what a bug looks like
anymore. Like most ninjas you’re hard to find, elusive, hard-as-nails and
always finish the mission no matter what! You’re bored and want to do
something beyond the normal 9-to-5 rat-race – you want to change the world.

We’re looking for a hero, someone who understands BIG-DATA and can solve the
big problems of scale. We want someone who can help us build a powerful
platform capable of simultaneously serving millions of users interacting in
real-time and who can save the day if things go wrong!

Must-haves:

    
    
       - A great sense of humour & energy levels
       - Master Python hacker as well as Java or C/C++
       - Excellent knowledge of Object-oriented programing, data structures, algorithms and complexity theory
       - In depth knowledge of databases, parallel programming and JSON REST APIs
       - Test-driven development experience
       - An interest in Big-Data
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
       - A love of beer, socializing and changing people’s lives for the better
       - Experience working with startups
       - Experience with Git or other version control systems
       - Knowledge of NoSQL databases
       - Experience with cloud based services AWS, AppEngine, Heroku etc.
       - Web development experience
       - Machine learning expertise
    

£ Lots of pennies + EQUITY + FREE ACCOMODATION AT OUR HACKER-HOUSE + NERF GUNS
+ FRUIT-BASED COMPUTER GEAR + iPhone + FUN + FAME + BEER + more

This is no ordinary company…

Email: Steve@getcollide.com

~~~
sciurus
Is this a parody?

------
ksarantakos
TheLadders.com

New York, NY - full-time onsite positions in Business Intelligence, Machine
Learning & PA/DM, front-end, and good ole development.

Finding a new job can be a painful process and TheLadders has been committed
to making it easier to find the right person for the right job since 2003.
TheLadders is dedicated to the science behind the job search and can help all
career-driven professionals of any level find the right job.

Get a proper onboarding experience and grow with us:
<http://dev.theladders.com/2013/02/onboarding/>

We're rolling out our new jobseeker-facing site and mobile presence to over 5
million members, and we'd like you to help. We have open positions for
Business Intelligence Analyst, Machine Learning and PA/DM data scientists,
Front End Developer, and Software Engineer. Our redesign is completely
responsive, leveraging backbone.js, mustache.js and friends. We've got a SOA
architecture powered by Java, Scala, some Erlang, whatever hammer befits the
nail. We believe in code craftsmanship and SOLID design principles. We use
puppet for configuration management, and manage our own data center. If you're
interested in responsive design, polyglot programming at webscale, machine
learning or keeping a sane home-rolled infrastructure, contact me at
kyri@theladders.com and we'll continue the conversation.

-kyri

~~~
Irregardless
Wow, unanimous 1-star reviews on Yelp. Very impressive:
[http://www.yelp.com/biz/theladders-new-
york-2?sort_by=date_d...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/theladders-new-
york-2?sort_by=date_desc)

Edit: But wait! There's more! [http://corcodilos.com/blog/3219/theladders-how-
the-scam-work...](http://corcodilos.com/blog/3219/theladders-how-the-scam-
works-2)

